# The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim im Test: Rollenspiel-Riese mit grenzenloser Freiheit, aber schwacher Dramaturgie



## Felix Schuetz (10. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim im Test: Rollenspiel-Riese mit grenzenloser Freiheit, aber schwacher Dramaturgie* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim im Test: Rollenspiel-Riese mit grenzenloser Freiheit, aber schwacher Dramaturgie


----------



## ElKodo (10. November 2011)

trotzdem hätte ich mir lieber die PC-version als ersten test gewünscht. Denn zwischen Xbox360 version und Pc version klaffen warscheinlich welten...


----------



## Felix Schuetz (10. November 2011)

ElKodo schrieb:


> trotzdem hätte ich mir lieber die PC-version als ersten test gewünscht. Denn zwischen Xbox360 version und Pc version klaffen warscheinlich welten...


 Wir uns auch. Aber in dem Fall konnte man leider nix machen. Immerhin sind die Spiele ja inhaltlich identisch.


----------



## leckmuschel (10. November 2011)

gametrailers vergibt ne 93.
videogames ne 90. scheint gut zu sein ^^


----------



## Mothman (10. November 2011)

ElKodo schrieb:


> trotzdem hätte ich mir lieber die PC-version als ersten test gewünscht. Denn zwischen Xbox360 version und Pc version klaffen warscheinlich welten...


Grafisch eventuell/hoffentlich. Aber an der Handlung/Dramaturgie, die Felix so fehlt, wird sich sicher nichts ändern. 

Ich persönlich brauche keine vogekaute Dramaturgie. Ich schaffe die mir selbst während des Spiels. Das ist doch gerade das Schöne an TES...da wird einem die Story nicht großartig vorgekaut, sondern vieles passiert auch im Kopf des Spielers selbst. Daher erlebt auch jeder sein Abenteuer etwas anders.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (10. November 2011)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> gametrailers vergibt ne 93.
> videogames ne 90. scheint gut zu sein ^^


 Gametrailers mit 93 - darauf hatte ich auch getippt.


----------



## GorrestFump (10. November 2011)

ElKodo schrieb:


> trotzdem hätte ich mir lieber die PC-version als ersten test gewünscht. Denn zwischen Xbox360 version und Pc version klaffen warscheinlich welten...


 
...und wenn's nur die Optik ist


----------



## DonIggy (10. November 2011)

Letzteres lässt mich aufatmen! Geschnitten wärs doch arg scheiße gewesen.
Und das ganze muss von mir auf Englisch gespielt werden, sonst krieg ich 'n Koller wenn ich dauernd "Himmelsrand" lesen/Hören muss ^^


----------



## Cornholio04 (10. November 2011)

Ich bin gespannt - Test klingt ja gut. Ich habs mir gerade beim Saturn hier in Nürnberg mitgenommen, die haben sogar die sehr hübsche Steel-Book-Edition und die Karte ist ebenfalls mit drinnen, welche zwar nicht uas Stoff aber immerhin aus hochwertigem Papier mit Profil ist. Also Sie schaut rein optisch aus wie eine Karte aus Stoff und fasst sich auch ein wenig so an, ganz nett. Nun installier ich mal und schau ob ich überhaupt schon spielen kann. Aber wahrscheinlich wird Steam erst um 00:00 Uhr ein spielen zulassen, mal schauen...


----------



## Renox1 (10. November 2011)

Morgen wirds gespielt. Story ist mir ehrlich gesagt nicht wichtig. 
Ich bin Rollenspieler, ich mache mir meine eigene Story. Solange die Welt schön und groß genug ist, und sonst alles passt, reicht es mir.


----------



## Schlontzi (10. November 2011)

Ich will auch auch endlich spielen. Solche Tests machen einfach noch viel mehr Lust darauf. Sollte verboten werden sowas 
Ich werds mir wohl heute bei einem Onlineanbieter kaufen und dann bei Steam laden. Wo habt ihr eure Versionen so her? Außer Saturn und Co?


----------



## ElPechos (10. November 2011)

Das schaut sehr cool aus. Aber komisch find ich das sowohl Spieler als auch KI Gefolge nie auszuweichen scheinen, wenn der Drache 5 sec Feuer draufhält. An der Lebensanzeige lässt sich ablesen das der Schaden eher gerng ist. Sind die Drachen so schwach, ich mein das ist ne riesen Echse aber in den Videos schaut sie etwas schwächlich aus. Oder gibts auch größere?


----------



## Mothman (10. November 2011)

Schlontzi schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr eure Versionen so her? Außer Saturn und Co?


Ich habs mir direkt bei Steam gekauft und lade es gerade herunter. 
Bin Steam-Junkie.


----------



## sarx (10. November 2011)

Schlontzi schrieb:


> Ich werds mir wohl heute bei einem Onlineanbieter kaufen und dann bei Steam laden. Wo habt ihr eure Versionen so her? Außer Saturn und Co?


 
Bei Amazon. Kann mich mit den digitalen Käufen noch nicht anfreunden. Aber wurde gerade verschickt und sollte morgen da sein. WE ist also schon verplant


----------



## Cornholio04 (10. November 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich habs mir direkt bei Steam gekauft und lade es gerade herunter.
> Bin Steam-Junkie.


 Okay also mich lässt Steam noch nicht von CD aus installieren - "Kann nicht installiert werden, da das Spiel noch nicht erschiene ist." 
Solche Anusgeigen! Aber Moth wenn Du jetzt ziehst bekommst Du doch auch nur 99% und dann ist erst mal zappen, oder?! 
Naja hatte eh erst das Wochenende für Skyrim eingeplant, war nur zufällig in der Stadt unterwegs und habs dann im Saturn gesehen. Und da es auch noch die äußerst hübsche SB-Edition war musst ichs gleich mitnehmen. Bekommt man die eigentlich sonst noch wo? Amazon hat sie ja diesmal nicht.


----------



## Mothman (10. November 2011)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Aber Moth wenn Du jetzt ziehst bekommst Du doch auch nur 99% und dann ist erst mal zappen, oder?!


Weiß nicht...werd ich sehen. Bin jetzt bei ca. 78%. 
Ich denke eher, dass er alles lädt, das Spiel sich aber erst ab Mitternacht starten lässt.


----------



## Schlontzi (10. November 2011)

ich wollte mir das eigentlich bei einem onlineshop holen der einem nur den key zusendet. aber da ich letztens gelesen habe das solche games dann bei steam gesperrt werden können, bin ich nun ein wenig unsicher...


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (10. November 2011)

DonIggy schrieb:


> Letzteres lässt mich aufatmen! Geschnitten wärs doch arg scheiße gewesen.
> Und das ganze muss von mir auf Englisch gespielt werden, sonst krieg ich 'n Koller wenn ich dauernd "Himmelsrand" lesen/Hören muss ^^


 
Gott wie mich solche Typen wie du nerven die immer so tun als seien sie ach so tolle Global-Player die lieber englisch als deutsch sprechen und hören. 
Deutsch ist eine viel schönere Sprache als englisch und dazu noch viel verspielter und vielseitiger. Wenn du deutsch nicht magst hau halt ab und nerv uns hier nicht weiter.
RPGs müssen auf deutsch gespielt werden wenns schon ne gute Synchro gibt. Und die gibts es ja nachweislich anhand der vielen Vorabtests und Previews.


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (10. November 2011)

Habs mir bei Amazon gekauft, 47 Euro und wegen Soundtrack und der Hoffnung das es heute schon eintrudelt.

Hier zu Lande wird man das spiel* 01:00 AM 11.11.11 freischalten* können, da die Zeitzone für Europa verbindglich auf GMT - 00 gesetzt wurde.
Ich hoffe echt das es noch heute im Briefkasten landet (wurde gestern versand), damit ich mir heute Nacht schonmal nen Charakter machen und morgen nachm aufstehen loslegen kann. Hab sogar Urlaub.
Der Test liest sich auch gut. 2 Kritikpunkte werden durch die PC version hoffentlich negiert (Inventar und matschige Texturen)
Inventar aber wohl eher nicht, da schludern die ja gern mit der PC Fassung, aber da werden wir wohl nicht lang auf ne gute Mod warten müssen. Sowieso freu ich mich am meisten auf den ganzen Communitycontent den es dann bei Zeiten geben wird. Das macht die TES Reihe zum besten Rollenspiel überhaupt, nicht das Hauptspiel


----------



## Schlontzi (10. November 2011)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Gott wie mich solche Typen wie du nerven die immer so tun als seien sie ach so tolle Global-Player die lieber englisch als deutsch sprechen und hören.
> Deutsch ist eine viel schönere Sprache als englisch und dazu noch viel verspielter und vielseitiger. Wenn du deutsch nicht magst hau halt ab und nerv uns hier nicht weiter.
> RPGs müssen auf deutsch gespielt werden wenns schon ne gute Synchro gibt. Und die gibts es ja nachweislich anhand der vielen Vorabtests und Previews.


 
oha, da hat jemand einen nerv getroffen 
ich finde das ganz im gegenteil englisch eine weitaus schönere sprache ist als deutsch. es gibt so viele wege etwas auszudrücken, wobei im deutschen nur ein weg der richtige ist. also ich persönlich finde spiele, serien und filme auf englisch immer weitaus besser als auf deutsch.
außer natürlich so sachen wie zb stromberg


----------



## Mothman (10. November 2011)

@Cryptic-Ravage: Warum denn gleich so aggressiv? Jeder spielt halt in der Sprache, die er am liebsten mag. Ist doch kein Grund jemanden des Landes zu verweisen.


----------



## Basshinzu (10. November 2011)

cryptic-ravage schrieb:


> gott wie mich solche typen wie du nerven die immer so tun als seien sie ach so tolle global-player die lieber englisch als deutsch sprechen und hören.
> deutsch ist eine viel schönere sprache als englisch und dazu noch viel verspielter und vielseitiger. Wenn du deutsch nicht magst hau halt ab und nerv uns hier nicht weiter.
> Rpgs müssen auf deutsch gespielt werden wenns schon ne gute synchro gibt. Und die gibts es ja nachweislich anhand der vielen vorabtests und previews.


 /unterschreibe


----------



## Cornholio04 (10. November 2011)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Gott wie mich solche Typen wie du nerven die immer so tun als seien sie ach so tolle Global-Player die lieber englisch als deutsch sprechen und hören.
> Deutsch ist eine viel schönere Sprache als englisch und dazu noch viel verspielter und vielseitiger. Wenn du deutsch nicht magst hau halt ab und nerv uns hier nicht weiter.
> RPGs müssen auf deutsch gespielt werden wenns schon ne gute Synchro gibt. Und die gibts es ja nachweislich anhand der vielen Vorabtests und Previews.


 Wie wärs einfach mal mit: "Jedem das Seine!"? Ich werde es mir auch auf englisch installieren, da ich die Sprache einfach Stimmungsvoller finde und man eben nicht unter Atmosphäre-Killern durch unnötige Übersetzung leidet. Mal ernsthaft, es wird meistens viel zu viel übersetzt, vor allem Namen. Das ist nicht üblich, Namen sind Namen und werden eigentlich nicht übersetzt, das ist eine schreckliche Angewohnheit. Also schalt doch mal nen Gang runter und leg Dir mal ein wenig Charakter und Toleranz zu, anstatt einfach mal los zu blaffen und Leute übers Internet zu beschimpfen. Da denk ich mir nämlich jedes mal "Gott wie mich solche Typen nerven.", übers Netz die größte und unverschämte Klappe beinander. Im Alltag pflaumst Du nen Mitmenschen ja auch nicht so an, da er Dir sonst gehörig eine vorn Latz knallen könnte.


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (10. November 2011)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Gott wie mich solche Typen wie du nerven die immer so tun als seien sie ach so tolle Global-Player die lieber englisch als deutsch sprechen und hören.
> Deutsch ist eine viel schönere Sprache als englisch und dazu noch viel verspielter und vielseitiger. Wenn du deutsch nicht magst hau halt ab und nerv uns hier nicht weiter.
> RPGs müssen auf deutsch gespielt werden wenns schon ne gute Synchro gibt. Und die gibts es ja nachweislich anhand der vielen Vorabtests und Previews.


 
Hui, wie aufgeschlossen... 

1. Was hat es mit "Global Player" zu tun, wenn man den Original-Ton bevorzugt?
2. Ob Deutsch im Vergleich zu Englisch die schönere Sprache ist, vielseitiger ist, etc. fällt in den Bereich "Geschmackssache" und ist damit keine Grundlage für eine sachliche Diskussion.
3. Wieso müssen RPGs auf deutsch gespielt werden? Steht das irgendwo im BGB?
4. Er hat nie behauptet, dass er "Deutsch" als Sprache nicht mag. Er bevorzugt lediglich, wie viele andere, die der englischen Sprache mächtig sind, eben diese, da in der Vergangenheit die Qualität der dt. Synchro oft schlechter war im Vergleich. Wieso jemand, nur deswegen, "abhauen" soll (wo hin denn?) erschließt sich mir nicht...

Alles in allem lässt dein äußerst aggressiver Post darauf schließen, dass Englisch nicht wirklich "deine Sprache" ist, sprich, du sie nicht so gut beherrscht, als dass du ein komplettes Spiel damit durchspieleh könntest. Ist ja auch nicht weiter schlimm, aber deswegen musst du noch lange niemanden angreifen, der für ein intensiveres Spielerlebnis eher den Originalton bevorzugt.

EDIT: ..könnte ja jetzt noch ein weiteres Fass auf machen und fragen, was du gegen "Global Player" hast und dass ich deine Einstellung gegenüber Leuten, die deutsch nicht bevorzugen, etwas.... seltsam anmutend finde  ... aber ich lass´ es bleiben.


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (10. November 2011)

Schlontzi schrieb:


> oha, da hat jemand einen nerv getroffen
> ich finde das ganz im gegenteil englisch eine weitaus schönere sprache ist als deutsch. es gibt so viele wege etwas auszudrücken, wobei im deutschen nur ein weg der richtige ist. also ich persönlich finde spiele, serien und filme auf englisch immer weitaus besser als auf deutsch.
> außer natürlich so sachen wie zb stromberg


 
Also erstmal, ist das Geschmackssache. Trotzdem ist die deutsche Sprache nicht umsonst die Sprache der Dichter und Denker. Wir haben für ein und die selbe sache viel mehr Ausdrücksmöglichkeiten als im englischen. Aber gerade in Spielen stellen sie sich doch meist recht unbeholfen an. Und ich fand jetzt nicht das die Wertungen für die deutsche Synchro so gut waren, klingt eher danach das es genauso wie in Oblivion ist, zwar gute Sprecher, aber eben viel zu wenig = Stimmungskiller. Werds aber trotzdem auf deutsch spielen. Zudem kann man ja jederzeit switchen.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (10. November 2011)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Gott wie mich solche Typen wie du nerven die immer so tun als seien sie ach so tolle Global-Player die lieber englisch als deutsch sprechen und hören.
> Deutsch ist eine viel schönere Sprache als englisch und dazu noch viel verspielter und vielseitiger. Wenn du deutsch nicht magst hau halt ab und nerv uns hier nicht weiter.
> RPGs müssen auf deutsch gespielt werden wenns schon ne gute Synchro gibt. Und die gibts es ja nachweislich anhand der vielen Vorabtests und Previews.


 Reg dich mal ab, Kollege. Jeder soll so spielen, wie er's mag. Und deine Aussage unterschreibe ich überhaupt nicht. Ich werde Skyrim privat auf Englisch spielen, denn mir gefallen Originalfassungen gerade bei Rollenspielen fast immer besser als die deutschen Übersetzungen.


----------



## STuK4 (10. November 2011)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Gott wie mich solche Typen wie du nerven die immer so tun als seien sie ach so tolle Global-Player die lieber englisch als deutsch sprechen und hören.
> Deutsch ist eine viel schönere Sprache als englisch und dazu noch viel verspielter und vielseitiger. Wenn du deutsch nicht magst hau halt ab und nerv uns hier nicht weiter.
> RPGs müssen auf deutsch gespielt werden wenns schon ne gute Synchro gibt. Und die gibts es ja nachweislich anhand der vielen Vorabtests und Previews.


 
Das Deutsch vielseitiger ist, ist schonmal Blödsinn.

Und wenn ein Spiel in Amerika entwickelt wurde in der englischen Sprache, dann wurden zum einen schonmal mehr Arbeit in die Synchro gesteckt (die Käuferschicht ist ja beim englischen auch größer) und die Namen sind aufs Englische ausgelegt, das klingt im Deutschen tatsächlich oft sehr dumm und auch gespräche und Humor wirken auf unterschiedlichen Sprachen einfach unterschiedlich, in eine wie in die andere Richtung.

Für deine "Anglophobie" kann hier niemand etwas.


----------



## Hazard (10. November 2011)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Gott wie mich solche Typen wie du nerven die immer so tun als seien sie ach so tolle Global-Player die lieber englisch als deutsch sprechen und hören.
> Deutsch ist eine viel schönere Sprache als englisch und dazu noch viel verspielter und vielseitiger. Wenn du deutsch nicht magst hau halt ab und nerv uns hier nicht weiter.
> RPGs müssen auf deutsch gespielt werden wenns schon ne gute Synchro gibt. Und die gibts es ja nachweislich anhand der vielen Vorabtests und Previews.



Und mich nerven eingebildete Egozentriker, die meinen ihre Meinung wäre die einzig wahre, und versuchen anderen zu diktieren was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben. Er spielt Spiele lieber im Original, genau wie ich. Darauf mit "Wenn du deutsch nicht magst hau halt ab " zu reagieren ist so ziemlich der primitivste Müll den ich seit langem gehört habe. Aber naja, Leute mit eingeschränktem Horizont findet man ja leider immer wieder... leb ruhig in deiner kleinen isolierten Welt. Dein Problem.


----------



## Vordack (10. November 2011)

Schlontzi schrieb:


> oha, da hat jemand einen nerv getroffen
> ich finde das ganz im gegenteil englisch eine weitaus schönere sprache ist als deutsch. es gibt so viele wege etwas auszudrücken, wobei im deutschen nur ein weg der richtige ist. also ich persönlich finde spiele, serien und filme auf englisch immer weitaus besser als



100%ig Deiner Meinung. Im Gegensatz zu vielen hae ich früher viele Gedichte geschrieben, auf Englisch und später auch auf Deutsch. Und was soll ich sagen, in Englisch läßt sich mehr einfacher ausdrücken als im Deutschen. Deutsch ist eine gute Sprache, aber ich finde Englisch einfach vielfältiger.


----------



## Fresh1981 (10. November 2011)

Was ist das denn für ne Aussage deutsch sei verpielter und vielseitiger!Es ist absolute Geschmackssache Junge!Also halt mal den Ball flach mit solchen Aussagen!Oder liegt es daran das dein Englisch nicht ausreicht ein Spiel in OriginalVertonung zu spielen!


----------



## dangee (10. November 2011)

Generell kann einen diese Geilheit auf Englisch tatsächlich nerven, wenns denn heisst dass man keinen Film auf Deutsch mehr gucken kann/soll etc weils Englisch ja cooler / authentischer oder sonstwie ist.
Generell mögen auch dem Englischkundigem so einige Nuancen, Witze etc entgehen; in wie fern die aber durch die Syncro auch kaputt gemacht werden ist natürlich eine andere Frage...

Ich persönlich finde es immer wünschenswert eine englische Tonspur dabei zu haben. Die Freiheit sollte doch bitte jedem individuell zugestanden werden!


----------



## Mothman (10. November 2011)

Also bei Filmen ist es einfach mal so, dass ich die Orignal-Sprache hören will, weil  das auch ein Teil der schauspielerischen Leistung ausmacht. Kommt die Stimme von einem Voice-Actor, dann ist es nicht mehr die originale Darstellung. 
Außerdem geht viel an (Wort-)Witz verloren. Das merkt man so richtig, wenn man Filme erst mit deutscher Synchro und dann im Original guckt.

Bei Spielen kommt es für mich persönlich auf den Einzelfall an. Wenn die Synchro nachweislich gut gemacht ist und das Spiel viel Text enthält, dann greife ich auch gerne zur Deutschen Version.


----------



## dangee (10. November 2011)

ja das stimmt. Die Stimme eines Schauspielers ist auch sehr wichtig und macht viel aus. Allerdings ist es bei manchen Filmen auch schwierig die Leute zu verstehen, da das Mikro ja oftmals mitten im Geschen ist und somit die Stimmen teilweise undeutlich werden. Das ist beim PC natürlich anders, zumal mich da etwaige Untertitel auch weniger stören als beim Film.


----------



## solidus246 (10. November 2011)

jetzt mal im Ernst. Ich finde es gut, dass einige Spiele heutzutage noch deutsch vertont werden. Aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist dann ist sie nicht wirklich der Hit. Bestes Beispiel ist CoD oder damals auch Oblivion. Die Stimmen klangen sehr uninspiriert, und die Lippen-Ton Synchronisation in CoD war das grauen Pur. Ich weiß nicht, wer das Video zu Skyrim gesehen hatte was das Thema "Sound" behandelt hat. 70 Synchronsprecher, auch sehr namenhafte Schauspieler haben dem Spiel ihre Stimme geliehen. Alleine schon deswegen ist es doch nicht verkehrt das Spiel auf Englisch zu spielen. Und wer es auf Englisch spielt kann doch sicherlich die Untertitel anmachen. Ich finde es Klasse was Bethesda da geleistet hat und werde es alleine schon wegen deren harten Arbeit auf Englisch spielen


----------



## Mothman (10. November 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Weiß nicht...werd ich sehen. Bin jetzt bei ca. 78%.
> Ich denke eher, dass er alles lädt, das Spiel sich aber erst ab Mitternacht starten lässt.


Er hat alles geladen. 



> Vorausladevorgang abgeschlossen.
> 
> Sie können das Spiel sofort am Tag der offiziellen Veröffentlichung spielen.



Jetzt heißt es warten.


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2011)

Kann man denn bei der normalen Kaufversion von Skyrim wählen, ob Deutsch oder Englisch? Geht vlt, auch englische Sprache und dt Untertitel?

Bei einem Rollenspiel wäre mir nur Englisch etwas zu anstrengend, weil ich nicht sicher bin, dass ich dann alles mitkriege. Solang es keine derben Übersetzungsfehler gibt, bevorzuge ich deutsch, da dort auch seit einer Weile bei den bekannteren Spielen die Sprecher meist sehr gut sind, zumindest nicht schlecht. Aber zb bei Pro Evolution Soccer nervt es mich, dass die offenbar immer noch nicht in der Lage sind, mit einem deutschen Fußballkenner zusammenzuarbeiten... da sind immer noch Übersetzungen wie "Inter vergibt frühen Vorteil" statt "frühe Führung" oder "Manchester erringt Pokalruhm" anstatt einfach nur "gewinnt den XY-Pokal"...  

Ein anderes Thema sind Namensübersetzungen. Manchmal ist das Fehl am Platze, zB wenn das Spiel "Skyrim" heißen würde, weil zB ein Schwert so heißt, aber im Spiel dann vom Schwert namens "Himmelsrand" die Rede wäre. Wenn natürlich wiederum mit Skyrim gemeint wäre, dass man den Rand des Himmels finden soll, es also kein Eigenname ist, dann MUSS man es sogar übersetzen. 

Gutes Beispiel für einen absoluten Fail bei einer Übersetzung ist Baywatch: da wurde mal auf deutsch in einer Folge gesagt, dass Hasselhoff mal bei den "Marine Seehunden" war. Gemeint waren die Navy S.E.A.Ls...  Bei anderen Spielen/Filmen/Serien wiederum nervt es manchmal, wenn NICHT übersetzt wird, weil es wohl cooler klingt... 


Bei Skyrim freu ich mich einfach darauf, alles zu Erkunden und hoffe, dass man am Anfang halbwegs weiß, wo man am besten hingehen sollte und dass man direkt Nebenquests findet, die nicht zu schwer sind - Morrowind fand ich damals furchtbar, da hatte keinen blassen Schimmer, was ich tun sollte, und die Quests, die ich finden konnte und annahm, waren für mich unschaffbar. Ich hab es nach 2 Wochen wieder verkauft. Oblivion wiederum fand ich diesbezüglich sehr gut.


----------



## Theranation (10. November 2011)

Hi kann mir vieleicht einer sagen ob man an der PC-Version auch einen Kontroller verwenden kann/darf . danke im vorraus


----------



## Felix Schuetz (10. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kann man denn bei der normalen Kaufversion von Skyrim wählen, ob Deutsch oder Englisch? Geht vlt, auch englische Sprache und dt Untertitel?.


Du kannst die Sprache über Steam auf Englisch umstellen. Ob auch englische Sprachausgabe mit deutschen Texten möglich sein wird, weiß ich noch nicht. Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es da schon bald eine passende Mod geben wird.


----------



## Kaeksch (10. November 2011)

Ui, schönes Streitgespräch. 
Ja, Deutsch ist bei weitem vielseitiger. Verspielter will ich nicht sagen. Hört sich komisch an. Unglaublich wie facettenreich unsere wunderbare Muttersprache ist. 
Bekommt man halt im Alltag nicht wirklich mit, da ein einfacher Wortschatz völlig ausreichend ist und man ganz genau mitbekommt wie man angeschaut wird wenn man mal ein wenig tiefer im Kopfduden gräbt.
Dieser Anglizismenwahn zeigt deutlich was für eine Angst und Abneigung gegenüber der deutschen Sprache und Kultur dem Volk eingeimpft wurde. Abscheulich.

Rollenspiele müssen auf jeden in der eigenen Muttersprache gespielt werden.
Wenn die Übersetzung (nicht Synchronisation) stimmt bekommt man viel mehr Inhalt mit, wenn man nicht gerade Englisch studiert hat.


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2011)

Theranation schrieb:


> Hi kann mir vieleicht einer sagen ob man an der PC-Version auch einen Kontroller verwenden kann/darf . danke im vorraus



Das Spiel hat eine "Games for Windows"-Kennzeichnung, das heißt, dass man es zumindest mit dem xbox-Controller steuern können muss.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (10. November 2011)

Theranation schrieb:


> Hi kann mir vieleicht einer sagen ob man an der PC-Version auch einen Kontroller verwenden kann/darf . danke im vorraus


 Bestätigt ist es nicht, aber ich gehe fest davon aus. Morgen wissen wir's mit Sicherheit.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (10. November 2011)

Kaeksch schrieb:


> Rollenspiele müssen auf jeden in der eigenen Muttersprache gespielt werden.


 Mit Verlaub: das ist Blödsinn. 

Ergänzung: Können wir uns denn nicht einfach alle ordentlich lieb haben und die Meinungen der anderen Spieler gelten lassen? Manche Menschen spielen lieber auf Deutsch - andere, zu denen ich mich zähle, spielen lieber auf Englisch. Schlimm? Nein. Darum ist es ja so lobenswert, wenn Spiele multilingual erscheinen.


----------



## Mothman (10. November 2011)

Theranation schrieb:


> Hi kann mir vieleicht einer sagen ob man an der PC-Version auch einen Kontroller verwenden kann/darf . danke im vorraus


Laut diesem Thread aus einem anderen Forum Am PC mit Gamepad spielbar? unterstützt das Spiel Controller.
Aber woher die die Infos haben wollen, schreiben sie auch nicht. 

Also lieber, wie Felix schon andeutet, abwarten bis morgen um sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Gast20180705 (10. November 2011)

Als man 1994 in das Land Himmelsrand reisen konnte, die Stadt Weißlauf besuchte oder der kaiserlichen Armee in Fort Einsamkeit aushalf hat das keinen gestört...


----------



## sarx (10. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ein anderes Thema sind Namensübersetzungen. Manchmal ist das Fehl am Platze, zB wenn das Spiel "Skyrim" heißen würde, weil zB ein Schwert so heißt, aber im Spiel dann vom Schwert namens "Himmelsrand" die Rede wäre. Wenn natürlich wiederum mit Skyrim gemeint wäre, dass man den Rand des Himmels finden soll, es also kein Eigenname ist, dann MUSS man es sogar übersetzen.
> 
> Gutes Beispiel für einen absoluten Fail bei einer Übersetzung ist Baywatch: da wurde mal auf deutsch in einer Folge gesagt, dass Hasselhoff mal bei den "Marine Seehunden" war. Gemeint waren die Navy S.E.A.Ls...  Bei anderen Spielen/Filmen/Serien wiederum nervt es manchmal, wenn NICHT übersetzt wird, weil es wohl cooler klingt...



Ist zwar Off Topic, aber das mit den Übersetzungen ist absolut richtig. Wenn man in Filmen auf die Dialoge achtet, kommt es immer wieder vor, dass Manche Sätze oder Handlungen im Deutschen garkeinen Sinn ergeben. Übersetzungen von Redewendungen oder Wortspiele ... teilweise schrecklich. Aber wenn man nur auf Deutsch Filme/Serien guggt, fällt es einem nicht so leicht auf.
Genauso verhält es sich mit der Spachsynchro an sich. Teilweise passen die Stimmen einfach überhaupt nicht zu den Personen. Da steht ein großer Afroamerikaner mit eigentlich tiefer Stimme und plötzlich fiepst der im Deutschen vor sich hin ... Aber wie gesagt, Off Topic 

Bei mir ist es mit den Sprachversionen gemischt ... CS, WoW und manch andere spiele ich in Englisch, andere Spiele wieder in deutsch... Skyrim (oder wie ein Kollege sagt: Skürüm) werd ich wohl auf deutsch spielen.


----------



## PhenomTaker (10. November 2011)

"Und da es keine feste Levelgrenze gibt, hat der Spieler viel Zeit und Gelegenheit, um mit den Fähigkeiten zu."
zu..... was denn bitte?  das fehlt wohl ein Teil des Satzes


----------



## Spassbremse (10. November 2011)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Gott wie mich solche Typen wie du nerven die immer so tun als seien sie ach so tolle Global-Player die lieber englisch als deutsch sprechen und hören.
> Deutsch ist eine viel schönere Sprache als englisch und dazu noch viel verspielter und vielseitiger. Wenn du deutsch nicht magst hau halt ab und nerv uns hier nicht weiter.
> RPGs müssen auf deutsch gespielt werden wenns schon ne gute Synchro gibt. Und die gibts es ja nachweislich anhand der vielen Vorabtests und Previews.



So ein Quatsch, aber das hast Du vermutlich schon selbst geschnallt. 

Grundsätzlich "soll ein jeder nach seiner Façon glücklich werden" (frei nach dem alten Fritz), dem einen gefällt's halt besser auf Englisch, dem anderen auf Deutsch, und wieder ein anderer bevorzugt Suaheli mit indischen Untertiteln. 

Ich persönlich mochte gerade bei den Elder Scrolls immer eigentlich die englische Version lieber als die deutsche, gerade *weil* die deutsche Übersetzung / Synchro nicht wirklich gut gelungen war, aber bei Skyrim (Steam sei dank) werd' ich den verschiedenen Sprachversionen eine Chance geben.


----------



## gyrosp (10. November 2011)

Schade, nach dem Test werde ich es mir wohl definitiv nie holen .

Es ist wohl leider doch nur ein aufgehübschtes Oblivion mit fast den gleichen Macken. Oblivion war das erste RPG das ich angefangen habe und nie zu Ende gespielt habe.

Eine belanglose Hauptstory, leere NPCs und Drachen die zwar am Anfang bestimmt cool sind, einem aber ziemlich schnell nur noch auf die Nerven gehen werden (siehe Obliviontore).

Ich spiele RPGs gerne wegen der epischen Story im Stile von Kotor, Dragon Age oder Fallout (wobei die Story des 3. Teiles auch mies war) und nicht wegen der vielen Nebenquests und Dungeons.

Auch die "Freiheit" von Oblivion ist leider erhalten geblieben. Ich kann also einen zaubernden Assassinen - Krieger - Dieb spielen, welcher Anführer der Assassinen-, Krieger-, Magier- und Diebesgilde ist. Wahrscheinlich ist sogar ein Werfwolfvampir möglich . 

Ich hätte es bevorzugt wenn man mal wirkliche Entscheidungen hätte treffen müssen, entweder oder... und nicht von allem alles oder von allem ein bißchen.

Bei Oblivion habe ich mir mein Spiel nach einem halben Jahr "zusammengemoddet" aber davon werde ich wohl absehen, zumal man das Spiel nicht mal mehr weiterverkaufen kann.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (10. November 2011)

PhenomTaker schrieb:


> "Und da es keine feste Levelgrenze gibt, hat der Spieler viel Zeit und Gelegenheit, um mit den Fähigkeiten zu."
> zu..... was denn bitte?  das fehlt wohl ein Teil des Satzes


 Bwah, Frechheit. Sorry, ergänze ich gleich noch.


----------



## Flo66R6 (10. November 2011)

"Klasse: Abgeschlossene Dungeons werden auf der Karte entsprechend  markiert, so dass man stets weiß, welche Orte man noch nicht erforscht  hat."

Das ist für mich eine der besten Nachrichten bezüglich Skyrim. Ich habe es in Oblivion gehasst das in der Map nicht zu erkennen ist ob ein Deungeon bereits erkundet wurde oder ob man nur zufällig daran vorbeigerannt ist! Man konnte sich ja leider nicht einmal Notizen auf der Map machen und einen entsprechenden Mod habe ich nie gefunden.

Ich freue mich wirklich auf morgen, habe aber die Befürchtung das Amazon UK nicht pünktlich liefern wird. Der Status steht leider noch auf "Dispatching soon" 

Das es in der Story keine kinoreife Inszenierung gibt macht mir gar nichts. Ich habe Oblivion und New Vegas bisher nicht einmal durchgespielt. Mit ersterem habe ich deutlich über 300 Stunden verbracht und mit New Vegas fast 100 Stunden. Vermutlich werde ich Skyrim auch nicht durchspielen. Das ist eben kein The Whitcher welches ziemlich linear ist. Ich will die Welt frei und auf eigene Faust erkunden, Nebenquests erledigen und meinen Charakter ausbauen. Irgendwann werde ich dann nach vielen, sehr vielen Stunden vielleicht mal die Hauptquest beginnen.

Und zum Thema Sprache: Für mich ist bei RPG's oft die beste Variante im original Ton (also Englisch) zu spielen und deutsche Untertitel zu nutzen. Bei guter Synchronisation gerne auch auf Deutsch. Bei den Elder Scroll Titeln ist Deutsch (für mich) aber fast schon Pflicht, da es erfahrungsgemäß sehr viele Bücher geben wird die ich in Englisch zwar auch verstehe, das Lesen aber viel mühsamer ist als in Deutscher Sprache. Bei anderen Genres wie z.B. Shooter spiele ich nur auf Englisch da es hier meist nicht um besonders komplexe Geschichten geht oder es sonderlich viel Text zu lesen gibt.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Reg dich mal ab, Kollege. Jeder soll so spielen, wie er's mag. Und deine Aussage unterschreibe ich überhaupt nicht. Ich werde Skyrim privat auf Englisch spielen, denn mir gefallen Originalfassungen gerade bei Rollenspielen fast immer besser als die deutschen Übersetzungen.


 
In The Witcher beispielsweise hat mir die englische Sprachausgabe tatsächlich besser gefallen, als die Deutsche. Aber generell bevorzuge ich Deutsch als Sprache, egal bei welchem Spiel, Film, what ever. Da Deutsch einfach in meinen Ohren viel ausdruckstärker und kräftiger in der Betonung wirkt. Synchronsprecher sollten sich bei Games einfach mehr Mühe geben. In Filmen klappt es doch auch bestens. Warum also nicht auch bei Spielen? 

@Topic

Die genannten negativen Kritikpunkte waren eigentlich die, von denen ich mir etwas erwartet habe. 
Dramatischere Story, weniger blasse Charaktere und fordernde, nicht nur geil inszenierte Drachenkämpfe, sowie abwechslungsreichere Nebenquests -> Das waren die vier Dinge, in die ich meine Hoffnung steckte. 
Gut, okay...die Hauptstory war in TES nie der ausschlaggebende Punkt, fand sie aber bei Oblivion schon recht interessant, wenn auch klischeebeladen. Aber nichtsdestotrotz gehört zu einem RPG auch eine schöne, durchdachte Haupthandlung, finde ich.


----------



## SirVolkmar (10. November 2011)

gyrosp schrieb:


> Schade, nach dem Test werde ich es mir wohl definitiv nie holen .
> 
> Es ist wohl leider doch nur ein aufgehübschtes Oblivion mit fast den gleichen Macken. Oblivion war das erste RPG das ich angefangen habe und nie zu Ende gespielt habe.
> 
> Ich hätte es bevorzugt wenn man mal wirkliche Entscheidungen hätte treffen müssen, entweder oder... und nicht von allem alles oder von allem ein bißchen.



Da gebe ich dir Recht.
Ich werde es wegen den Online Schutzes Stream nicht Kaufen ich lass mich nicht auf dieser Art ein.
Bin ja Alt genug das ich warten kann und in Zwei Jahren wird das Spiel komplett sein und dann auch ohne den Online misst zu haben.


----------



## stawacz (10. November 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Weiß nicht...werd ich sehen. Bin jetzt bei ca. 78%.
> Ich denke eher, dass er alles lädt, das Spiel sich aber erst ab Mitternacht starten lässt.


 bei mir hats gestern auch ne weile bei 99% gehangen,,5 min später war er dann fertig,,muss nur noch aktiviert werden


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2011)

SirVolkmar schrieb:


> und in Zwei Jahren wird das Spiel komplett sein und dann auch ohne den Online misst zu haben.


 Wie kommst Du dadrauf? ^^  Mir ist bislang kein Spiel bekannt, dass steampflichtig war und es jetzt nicht mehr ist, nur weil es "schon" 2-3 Jahre alt ist  ^^  Steam gibt es schon seit ca 7 Jahren. 

Und was genau ist das Problem bei Steam? Außer dass der Verkauf komplizierter ist, sehe ich da keine Nachteile.


----------



## stawacz (10. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Ergänzung: Können wir uns denn nicht einfach alle ordentlich lieb haben und die Meinungen der anderen Spieler gelten lassen?


 

John Lennon - Give Peace A Chance - YouTube


----------



## Felix Schuetz (10. November 2011)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber nichtsdestotrotz gehört zu einem RPG auch eine schöne, durchdachte Haupthandlung, finde ich.


Die Haupthandlung ist ja nicht schlecht. Ihr fehlt es halt nur an Entscheidungen, Dramatik, Spannung. Trotzdem: Besser als die von Oblivion ist sie allemal.


----------



## spike00 (10. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> John Lennon - Give Peace A Chance - YouTube


 
Give peace a chance! XD


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Die Haupthandlung ist ja nicht schlecht. Ihr fehlt es halt nur an Entscheidungen, Dramatik, Spannung. Trotzdem: Besser als die von Oblivion ist sie allemal.


 
"Nur" ist gut. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur von Mass Effect, Dragon Age und Co. verwöhnt, aber dein "nur" ist im Post merklich fehl am Platz.  Spannung und Dramatik gehören eben dazu. In einem riesigen Open World-Spiel, wo man sowieso machen kann, was man will, find ich fehlende Entscheidungen in der Hauptquest nun nicht sonderlich tragisch, aber eine Fantasygeschichte muss auch eine gewisse Portion Dramatik und mehr Spannung beinhalten. Und vor allem keine flachen Charaktere. 

Auch schlägt mir sauer auf, dass die heimlichen Hauptfiguren, die Drachen, in Skyrim keine allzu großen Herausforderungen im Gefecht darstellen sollen. Hoffentlich verhält es sich bei der PC-Version zumindest dies bezüglich besser und somit fordernder. Immerhin will ich ein Drachentöter sein, kein Kammerjäger für übergroße Reptilien.


----------



## JamesMark (10. November 2011)

Hmm, erste News von Skyrim, die mich etwas enttäuscht.

Das Spiel kommt morgen bei mir an, inklusive neuem PC, aber irgendwie finde ich die negativen Aspekte doch stärker, weil ich mir paar Dinge davon schon gewünscht hätte.

Die Zahl der Syncronsprecher scheint wieder mau zu sein, die Hauptstory etwas zu geradlinig, ich werde es trotzdem zocken, hoffentlich packt es mich!

Steffen


----------



## LordCrash (10. November 2011)

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage: kann ich meine deutsche Retail-DVD Fassung von Skyrim auch auf englisch spielen, wenn ich das Spiel irgendwie in Steam einbinde? Oder funktioniert das nur mit der Download-Version von Steam direkt?


----------



## JamesMark (10. November 2011)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Auch schlägt mir sauer auf, dass die heimlichen Hauptfiguren, die Drachen, in Skyrim keine allzu großen Herausforderungen im Gefecht darstellen sollen. Hoffentlich verhält es sich bei der PC-Version zumindest dies bezüglich besser und somit fordernder. Immerhin will ich ein Drachentöter sein, kein Kammerjäger für übergroße Reptilien.


 
Das ist mir auch übel aufgestoßen....wäre super schade...mal abgesehen davon: Eigentlich muss es doch für die Konsoler "leichter" gemacht werden, weil mit einem Controller ist ein Ego-Shooter meiner Meinung nach richtig schlecht!

Lustig im Testvideo wie mit dem Bogen versucht wird der Drache zu treffen und der Tester kaum hinterherkommt! 

Konsolen SUCKS!


----------



## bigsnake810 (10. November 2011)

An die Redakteure: In Skyrim verbringt ihr mehr als 120 Stunden um euch ein Bild zu machen, aber Star Wars The old Republic, spielt ihr nur wenige Stunden und kommt dann mit einem Fazit daher , das ist lächerlich!


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. November 2011)

JamesMark schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch übel aufgestoßen....wäre super schade...mal abgesehen davon: Eigentlich muss es doch für die Konsoler "leichter" gemacht werden, weil mit einem Controller ist ein Ego-Shooter meiner Meinung nach richtig schlecht!
> 
> Lustig im Testvideo wie mit dem Bogen versucht wird der Drache zu treffen und der Tester kaum hinterherkommt!
> 
> Konsolen SUCKS!


 
Mit der Maus ist man eben agiler.  Außerdem ist Skyrim ein Rollenspiel, kein Ego-Shooter.  
Wäre sehr schade, wenn die PC-Version mit den gleichen Balancingschwächen zu kämpfen hätte. Und ja, in meinen Augen ist der zu leichte Kampf gegen einen Drachen eine Balancingschwäche.


----------



## redrobur (10. November 2011)

Als eingefleischter Oblivion-Fan habe ich über 960 Spielstunden eingesammelt. Etwa 650 davon stammen aus Mods der riesigen und auch sehr fähigen Community (ich sage nur "Nehrim"). Wenn das Modding-Kit das wieder hergibt, will ich zufrieden sein. Ich habe mich sogar ertappt, stundenlang meinen spärlich bekleideten weiblichen Hauptcharakter, begleitet von noch spärlicher bekleideten weiblichen Comrades einfach nur durch die Gegend laufen zu lassen (Ja, ich bin auch entsetzt darüber!).
Wie dem auch sei, gut finde ich, dass seitens PCGames (zB im Unterschied zur Origin-Affäre bei der von mir ebenso geliebten Battlefield-Reihe) auf Bethesda ein gewisser Qualitätsdruck entfaltet wird.
Morgen kommt das Spiel, ich kann es kaum erwarten.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (10. November 2011)

das menu ist auf PC extrem umständlich anstatt mit maus alles easy anzuklicken muss man mit WSAD alles einzeln durchrattern ansonsten scheint mir Skyrim ein würdiger nachfolger zu sein


----------



## Felix Schuetz (10. November 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> das menu ist auf PC extrem umständlich anstatt mit maus alles easy anzuklicken muss man mit WSAD alles einzeln durchrattern ansonsten scheint mir Skyrim ein würdiger nachfolger zu sein


 Also ich kann alles anklicken.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (10. November 2011)

bigsnake810 schrieb:


> An die Redakteure: In Skyrim verbringt ihr mehr als 120 Stunden um euch ein Bild zu machen, aber Star Wars The old Republic, spielt ihr nur wenige Stunden und kommt dann mit einem Fazit daher , das ist lächerlich!


 Kann nicht ganz folgen - was hat es mit TOR zu tun, dass ich für Skyrim viel Spielzeit aufgebracht habe? Vor allem, da TOR doch noch gar nicht getestet wurde?


----------



## Zerth (10. November 2011)

Was mich interessiert: Wurde endlich mal das verkorkste Skillsystem verbessert?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (10. November 2011)

Zerth schrieb:


> Was mich interessiert: Wurde endlich mal das verkorkste Skillsystem verbessert?


 Ein bisschen was zu den Skills steht hier im Test auf der zweiten Seite. Oder geht's dir um eine ganz bestimmte Info?


----------



## DonIggy (10. November 2011)

Man, ich kann es kaum noch abwarten bis ich es morgen installiere. Wehe meine Hardware spielt da nicht mit!
Über den Kompass bin ich ein wenig Traurig, gabs in Oblivion zwar auch schon, jedoch nimmt es und nahm es damals ein wenig die Eigenständigkeit. Wenn man zu blöde ist was zu suchen, dann ist das halt so, da sollte es nicht sowas geben wie den Kompass. Man wird als Spieler meiner Meinung nach somit zu sehr entmündigt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. November 2011)

DonIggy schrieb:


> Man, ich kann es kaum noch abwarten bis ich es morgen installiere. Wehe meine Hardware spielt da nicht mit!
> Über den Kompass bin ich ein wenig Traurig, gabs in Oblivion zwar auch schon, jedoch nimmt es und nahm es damals ein wenig die Eigenständigkeit. Wenn man zu blöde ist was zu suchen, dann ist das halt so, da sollte es nicht sowas geben wie den Kompass. Man wird als Spieler meiner Meinung nach somit zu sehr entmündigt.


 
Manche haben's eben so lieber. Eine Option, in der man den Kompass ab- und anschalten kann, wäre ne optimale Lösung, find ich.


----------



## GoodOldShepard (10. November 2011)

ich find vor allem gut, dass skyrim seinen wurzeln treu bleibt und nicht versucht mit cineastischen momenten zu überzeugen. die welt an sich macht TES halt aus. meine Meinung

(ich liebe das oft zitierte mass effekt trotz cineastischer moment, eifach weils dazu gehört)


----------



## Zerth (10. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Ein bisschen was zu den Skills steht hier im Test auf der zweiten Seite. Oder geht's dir um eine ganz bestimmte Info?


 
Ah okey, das hatte ich überlesen. Die Logikfehler im Skillsystem der alten Teile wurden also beseitigt. Das ist gut. (zB. das ein Character unter bestimmten Umständen OHNE spezialisierte Talente in diesem stärker war als spezialisiert, oder der völlig unfaire Levelaufstieg durch unterschiedlich schwer zu steigernde Skills)


----------



## regurge (10. November 2011)

blöde Frage, aber wie konntet ihr das Spiel so lange testen - ich mein das Spiel hat erst seit 5 Tagen Gold?


----------



## DonIggy (10. November 2011)

regurge schrieb:


> blöde Frage, aber wie konntet ihr das Spiel so lange testen - ich mein das Spiel hat erst seit 5 Tagen Gold?


 
kommt doch häufig vor, dass die redaktionen eine version bekommen die eben noch nicht die gold-version ist. damit sie halt vor release testen können.



			
				RedDragon20 schrieb:
			
		

> Manche haben's eben so lieber. Eine Option, in der man den Kompass ab- und anschalten kann, wäre ne optimale Lösung, find ich.


das wäre ne super Sache!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (10. November 2011)

Haha! 
Na da habe ICH wohl einen Nerv bei einigen hier getroffen, was?
Echt lustig.

Fakt ist nunmal, dass die deutsche Sprache (die heute ja eh schon vergewaltigt wird) mehr und mehr vernachlässigt wird, weil englisch ja so viel cooler ist.  Lächerlich. Wenns nach einigen geht muss man sich ja schon fast entschuldigen wenn man deutsch der tollen Globalisierungssprache vorzieht. Kommt mal wieder runter!

Nur weil es einige Games gab in denen die deutsche Synchro total verpfuscht war heisst das noch lange nicht, dass die Sprache schlechter, weniger emotional oder gar ungeeigent sei. Sowas regt mich dann wirklich auf, da solche Aussagen dann meist auch noch von Leuten getätigt werden die nur das deutsche Standardvokabular kennen. 
Jeder der sich mal mit der Vielfalt unserer Sprache (abseits des neuen "Mainstream-Deutsch") beschäftigt hat weiss, dass die Sprache zu den umfangreichsten und schönsten der Welt gehört. 

Mir reichts schon wenn ich im Urlaub oder auf Geschäftsreisen englisch rede - warum sollte ich das bitte daheim auch noch machen? Damit unsere Sprache endgültig den Bach runter geht? Ne ne...
Das kann jeder halten wie er will (auch du Felix als Redaktuer), aber ich sehe das nunmal KOMPLETT anders. 
Ich hab damals mal Gothic auf englisch gezockt und es war lächerlich. Ich finde englisch passt einfach nicht zu Games wie Gothic und Co. Und an der Einstellung wird sich auch nichts ändern, solange es gute deutsche Synchros gibt bzw Spiele die in deutsch programmiert werden. 

Ist genauso lächerlich wie in Games a la Call of Duty und Co wo weltweit bei Terroranschlägen in Deutschland, Frankreich, Russland usw trotzdem immer nur Amis und Briten als "Terrorbekämpfer" gezeigt werden. 
Dieser ganze US/UK-Wahn geht mir gewaltig auf den Zeiger.

Die einzigen Games die ich in englisch zocke sind Shooter (die meisten), aber RPGs auf keinen Fall.
Btw: Wer die deutschen Trailer von Skyrim angeschaut hat dürfte auch gemerkt haben, dass Skyrim auch dort mit Skyrim übersetzt wurde. Das Argument "ich will nicht ständig falsche oder komisch klingende Übersetzungen im Spiel lesen und hören" hinkt also.
Und was wäre an "Himmelsrand" bitte so schlimm??? 

Naja, ich verstehe euch nicht und ihr mich nicht. Wunderbar.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (10. November 2011)

regurge schrieb:


> blöde Frage, aber wie konntet ihr das Spiel so lange testen - ich mein das Spiel hat erst seit 5 Tagen Gold?


 Gar keine blöde Frage! Aber eine simple Antwort: Die Gold-Meldung vor ein paar Tagen bezog sich darauf, dass alle Versionen - also für zig verschiedene Länder in diversen Sprachen - abgeschlossen wurden, so dass das Spiel weltweit gleichzeitig in den Handel kommen kann. 

Wir haben eine fix und fertig verpackte, finale deutsche Xbox 360-Version getestet. Und die haben wir eben schon vor über eine Woche erhalten. Kein Hexenwerk. Musste nur etwas Schlaf opfern und mein Privatleben für ne Woche absagen.


----------



## DonIggy (10. November 2011)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Haha!
> Na da habe ICH wohl einen Nerv bei einigen hier getroffen, was?
> Echt lustig.


 
Nerv getroffen? Du bist einfach nur verdammt unfreundlich gewesen und völlig daneben.
Wenn ich es nicht mag, dass Eigennamen mitübersetzt werden und deshalb lieber auf Englisch spiele, dann lass mich doch und fang nicht an mich und andere, die es so lieber mögen zu beleidigen!


----------



## Amanra (10. November 2011)

Vielen Dank an Felix für den schönen Bericht! Das ist eigentlich das gute alte Elder Scrolls wie ich ich es erwartet habe. Beinahe alles was ich mir gewünscht habe, ist offenbar drin.  Riesige schöne Spielwelt zum Erkunden und massig Quests, und auch wieder Gilden. Keine  unnötigen Verschlimmbesserungen nach dem Motto - wir wollen mal was ganz Neues machen oder irgendwas "straffen"

Auf cineastische Momente kann ich da auch gern verzichten, da das nämlich sicherlich  zu Lasten des Vorgenannten gegangen wäre.

Eine kleine Frage hätte ich aber noch - lässt sich die Steuerung wieder frei belegen? WASD kann ich nämlich nicht ab.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (10. November 2011)

Zerth schrieb:


> Ah okey, das hatte ich überlesen. Die Logikfehler im Skillsystem der alten Teile wurden also beseitigt. Das ist gut. (zB. das ein Character unter bestimmten Umständen OHNE spezialisierte Talente in diesem stärker war als spezialisiert, oder der völlig unfaire Levelaufstieg durch unterschiedlich schwer zu steigernde Skills)


 Ja, also deswegen würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Sicherlich gibt's nützliche und weniger nützliche Skills, und manche lassen sich auf jeden Fall leichter steigern als andere. Aber diesmal dienen ja alle Skills dem Levelaufstieg  - es gibt ja keine Klassen mehr. Bedeutet, dass du ohnehin freier bei deiner Charakterentwicklung bist und einfach tust, worauf du Lust hast. Der Levelup kommt dann ganz von alleine.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (10. November 2011)

DonIggy schrieb:


> Nerv getroffen? Du bist einfach nur verdammt unfreundlich gewesen und völlig daneben.
> Wenn ich es nicht mag, dass Eigennamen mitübersetzt werden und deshalb lieber auf Englisch spiele, dann lass mich doch und fang nicht an mich und andere, die es so lieber mögen zu beleidigen!


 
Beleidigen wollte ich niemanden. Wenn das so rüberkam entschuldige ich mich natürlich dafür.
Mich nervt einfach nur dieser Englisch-Wahn der heutzutage herrscht. Schade um unsere schöne Sprache.




Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt - Test klingt ja gut. Ich  habs mir gerade beim Saturn hier in Nürnberg mitgenommen, die haben  sogar die sehr hübsche Steel-Book-Edition



Was kostet die Steelbook-Version?
Vielleicht hol ich mir die auch noch falls die in der CE nicht mit drin sein sollte. 



Amanra schrieb:


> WASD kann ich nämlich nicht ab.



Amen.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (10. November 2011)

Amanra schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an Felix für den schönen Bericht!


Gern! 



> Auf cineastische Momente kann ich da auch gern verzichten, da das nämlich sicherlich  zu Lasten des Vorgenannten gegangen wäre.


Das kann sein! Cineastische Momente müssen es für mich auch nicht sein. Die hatte Fallout 3 auch nicht. Trotzdem waren die Quests da etwas liebevoller, verzweigter und für mich persönlich spannender. Aber mir ist klar, dass ein beinharter Fan von TES sowas nicht unbedingt braucht. Wer ein echtes TES erwartet, der bekommt das mit Skyrim auch.



> Eine kleine Frage hätte ich aber noch - lässt sich die Steuerung wieder frei belegen? WASD kann ich nämlich nicht ab.


 Die Steuerung lässt sich relativ frei belegen, ja.


----------



## dohderbert (10. November 2011)

hört sich nicht so gut an :/


----------



## Zerth (10. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Ja, also deswegen würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Sicherlich gibt's nützliche und weniger nützliche Skills, und manche lassen sich auf jeden Fall leichter steigern als andere. Aber diesmal dienen ja alle Skills dem Levelaufstieg  - es gibt ja keine Klassen mehr. Bedeutet, dass du ohnehin freier bei deiner Charakterentwicklung bist und einfach tust, worauf du Lust hast. Der Levelup kommt dann ganz von alleine.


 Genau, das war das Problem. Ein Anfangs "falsch" geskillter Char war in den alten Teilen unspielbar.


----------



## DonIggy (10. November 2011)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Mich nervt einfach nur dieser Englisch-Wahn der heutzutage herrscht.



Entschuldigung angenommen 
Ich spiele auch viel lieber auf deutsch, wenn die Synchro in Ordnung ist, was z.B. bei Oblivion nicht so richtig der Fall war. Es muss nicht unbedingt Englisch sein, jedoch Eigennamen für Städte etc, zu Übersetzen ist für mich ein so großer Spaßkiller, dass ich lieber auf Englisch spiele. Wie ich schon schrieb, bin ich absolut nicht angetan von „Himmelsrand“  Wie kann man nur...


----------



## Shadow744 (10. November 2011)

Da Herr Schütz hier gerade regelmäßig antwortet, hätte ich auch noch eine Frage.
In einer anderen News zu Skyrim, von euch, ist von einer Day-One-Edition (inkl. Soundtrack-Ausschnitten und Weltkarte) die Rede. Wird diese Edition morgen als einzige bei den Händlern liegen oder gibt es da auch noch andere ? Und sind bei der Steelbook Edition die Bonusinhalte auch enthalten ?


----------



## Spassbremse (10. November 2011)

Shadow744 schrieb:


> Da Herr Schütz hier gerade regelmäßig antwortet, hätte ich auch noch eine Frage.
> In einer anderen News zu Skyrim, von euch, ist von einer Day-One-Edition (inkl. Soundtrack-Ausschnitten und Weltkarte) die Rede. Wird diese Edition morgen als einzige bei den Händlern liegen oder gibt es da auch noch andere ? Und sind bei der Steelbook Edition die Bonusinhalte auch enthalten ?



Da ich hier meine Steelbook-Edition liegen habe, kann ich Dir zumindest bestätigen, dass diese KEINEN Sountrack enthält. Weltkarte ist jedoch dabei.


----------



## Cinerir (10. November 2011)

Werwölfe ftw!
Ich bin schon gespannt, wie die Biester aussehen...ob die Modder wieder nachhelfen müssen, oder ob es gut ist. ^^
Aber anscheinend haben die Beth-Leute gemerkt, dass die Nachfrage nach Werwolf-Mods für Oblivion relativ hoch war...kein Wunder nach Bloodmoon. 
Ich warte aber noch die Testberichte diverser Freunde ab, bevor ich mir das Game zulege, obwohl ich wohl fast nicht drumherum kommen werde...das sieht einfach zu gut aus.


----------



## Firefall (10. November 2011)

Die PS3 Collectors Edition stand bei uns heute schon im Medi Max


----------



## Felix Schuetz (10. November 2011)

Shadow744 schrieb:


> Da Herr Schütz hier gerade regelmäßig antwortet, hätte ich auch noch eine Frage.
> In einer anderen News zu Skyrim, von euch, ist von einer Day-One-Edition (inkl. Soundtrack-Ausschnitten und Weltkarte) die Rede. Wird diese Edition morgen als einzige bei den Händlern liegen oder gibt es da auch noch andere ? Und sind bei der Steelbook Edition die Bonusinhalte auch enthalten ?


 Ganz ehrlich? Da müsste ich jetzt auch raten, denn damit habe ich mich noch nicht befasst. Kann das morgen früh aber gern mal beim Hersteller nachfragen.


----------



## LordCrash (10. November 2011)

@ Felix:

Lässt sich die deutsche DVD Version jetzt auf englisch spielen oder nicht? 
Wenn nicht, werde ich mir so schnell wie möglich die Steamversion beschaffen und meine Vorbestellung stornieren (wäre aber schade um die Weltkarte).


----------



## DonIggy (10. November 2011)

LordCrash schrieb:


> @ Felix:
> 
> Lässt sich die deutsche DVD Version jetzt auf englisch spielen oder nicht?
> Wenn nicht, werde ich mir so schnell wie möglich die Steamversion beschaffen und meine Vorbestellung stornieren (wäre aber schade um die Weltkarte).


 
ja, ganz normal kaufen aber musst du per steam nachladen. wurde hier auch schon geschrieben


----------



## Felix Schuetz (10. November 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Da ich hier meine Steelbook-Edition liegen habe, kann ich Dir zumindest bestätigen, dass diese KEINEN Sountrack enthält. Weltkarte ist jedoch dabei.


 Diese beigelegte Soundtrack-CD enthält übrigens nur 5 Stücke. Deswegen würde ich nicht extra zum Händler rennen. Der richtige Soundtrack soll ja später noch auf 4 CDs erscheinen.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (10. November 2011)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Lässt sich die deutsche DVD Version jetzt auf englisch spielen oder nicht?
> Wenn nicht, werde ich mir so schnell wie möglich die Steamversion beschaffen und meine Vorbestellung stornieren (wäre aber schade um die Weltkarte).


 
Ich hab heute die AT PEGI-Version bekommen und die wird auch in Steam aktiviert.
Da kann man soweit ich weiss problemlos switchen. 
Dürfte bei der mormalen USK-Version genauso sein.

Wg Soundtrack:
Der richtige hat 4 Discs, hab ihn schon doppelt aus den Staaten vorbestellt letzte Woche.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (10. November 2011)

LordCrash schrieb:


> @ Felix:
> 
> Lässt sich die deutsche DVD Version jetzt auf englisch spielen oder nicht?
> Wenn nicht, werde ich mir so schnell wie möglich die Steamversion beschaffen und meine Vorbestellung stornieren (wäre aber schade um die Weltkarte).


Laut aktuellem Stand muss man das Spiel ohnehin über Steam aktivieren. Und von dort kannst du dir auch die englische Version runterladen.


----------



## Dwayn (10. November 2011)

Beschissene Story und Langweile ist ja bei TES standard...


----------



## Paraciel (10. November 2011)

@LordCrash

Bin zwar nicht Felix, aber soweit ich weiß ist Skyrim von Haus aus an Steam gebunden,
du kannst es also nach Installation der DVD-Version per Steam auf Englisch umstellen.


----------



## Paraciel (10. November 2011)

Zu spät^^


----------



## Cornholio04 (10. November 2011)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Was kostet die Steelbook-Version?
> Vielleicht hol ich mir die auch noch falls die in der CE nicht mit drin sein sollte.


 
Die kostet 49 Tacken beim Saturn, und die gibt es auch nur dort! Aber ich kann die 2 Euronen mehr auf jeden Fall empfehlen, da das Steelbook echt toll ausschaut. Und nein die ist in der CE nicht enthalten, dort ist es ein großer Pappschuber mit 2 DVDs(eine ist das Making-Of).


----------



## LordCrash (10. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Laut aktuellem Stand muss man das Spiel ohnehin über Steam aktivieren. Und von dort kannst du dir auch die englische Version runterladen.


 
Danke!

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass das Spiel bis morgen Nachmittag in meinem Briefkasten liegt und Amazon/Post mich nicht noch einen Tag länger warten lassen.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (10. November 2011)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Wg Soundtrack:
> Der richtige hat 4 Discs, hab ihn schon doppelt aus den Staaten vorbestellt letzte Woche.


 Nicht nur du...


----------



## Shadow744 (10. November 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Da ich hier meine Steelbook-Edition liegen habe, kann ich Dir zumindest bestätigen, dass diese KEINEN Sountrack enthält. Weltkarte ist jedoch dabei.





FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Diese beigelegte Soundtrack-CD enthält  übrigens nur 5 Stücke. Deswegen würde ich nicht extra zum Händler  rennen. Der richtige Soundtrack soll ja später noch auf 4 CDs  erscheinen.


Wenn dem so ist, werd ich wohl auch zur Steelbook Edition greifen.Danke.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (10. November 2011)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Die kostet 49 Tacken beim Saturn, und die gibt es auch nur dort! Aber ich kann die 2 Euronen mehr auf jeden Fall empfehlen, da das Steelbook echt toll ausschaut. Und nein die ist in der CE nicht enthalten, dort ist es ein großer Pappschuber mit 2 DVDs(eine ist das Making-Of).


 
Ha, gut zu wissen. Danke. 
Dann werd ich morgen auch zum Saturn gehen. 

PS: Da ist aber kein hässliches USK-Siegel auf der Front beim Steelbook, oder? 



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Nicht nur du...


 
*grins*
Ok, hast Geschmack.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. November 2011)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Ha, gut zu wissen. Danke.
> Dann werd ich morgen auch zum Saturn gehen.
> 
> PS: Da ist aber kein hässliches USK-Siegel auf der Front beim Steelbook, oder?



Nein, das Steekbook befindet sich in einer abnehmbaren, transparenten Kunststoffhülle, auf der das USK-Logo aufgedruckt ist.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (10. November 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nein, das Steekbook befindet sich in einer abnehmbaren, transparenten Kunststoffhülle, auf der das USK-Logo aufgedruckt ist.


 
Prima, danke.


----------



## FlipSt4r (10. November 2011)

Ich hoffe die Deutsche Post ist schnell, das Spiel wurde heute von Amazon als Deutsche Post Brief versendet.


----------



## hening18 (10. November 2011)

Ich habs seit ca 1 stunde nur wann bekommt es vor morgen nicht instaliert.


----------



## Palandiell (10. November 2011)

also gamestrailer gibt der stroy eine 9/10

bei euch klingt das ehr wie eine 6.5-7.5

zeigt wieder einmal, das reviewers auch nur menschen sind und alle es vielleicht etwas anders empfinden 

als ich den bericht gelesen habe dachte ich mir "nicht schon wieder eine fallout 3 story!" und dann höre ich mir gamestrailer an und denke mir das kommt eher an mass effect ran. jetzt bin ich mehr verwirrt als vorher und hoffe das die zwei stunden ENDLICH vorbei gehen damit ich mir ein eigenes bild machen kann!!


----------



## Felix Schuetz (10. November 2011)

Palandiell schrieb:


> also gamestrailer gibt der stroy eine 9/10
> 
> bei euch klingt das ehr wie eine 6.5-7.5
> 
> ...


 Klar: Die Meinungen gehen da auseinander. Ich finde die Story von Skyrim ja auch nicht schlecht. Aber sie ist nunmal nicht sonderlich spannend, wendungsreich oder dramatisch, und wichtige Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten gibt es auch nicht. Mit Mass Effect hat das nicht das Geringste gemein. Ich finde sowohl die Geschichte als auch die Quests von Fallout 3 besser und interessanter - allerdings hat Skyrim auch einen wesentlich größeren Umfang. Und besser als die Story von Oblivion ist die Handlung von Skyrim ohnehin.


----------



## golani79 (10. November 2011)

Werd mir jetzt mal das Making-Of reinziehen


----------



## hening18 (10. November 2011)

noch 30min


----------



## Cornholio04 (11. November 2011)

hening18 schrieb:


> noch 30min


 Neheee mein Freund, jetzt(0Uhr) noch ne Stunde  
Zu früh gefreut...


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (11. November 2011)

Da ist es also - das CRPG des Jahres 2011 ! Wahrscheinlich mal wieder nicht perfekt (Story, teilweise Quests), aber die Freiheit und die riesige Welt machen den einen oder anderen Lapsus mal wieder wett. Diese beiden Bestandteile sind so groß, dass Skyrim von dem sehr guten TW 2 und auch von Deus Ex (soweit überhaupt vergleichbar) nicht überholt werden kann.

Zum Thema Englisch - Deutsch nur so viel: 
1. Natürlich ist es jedem für sich überlassen, welche Sprachversion er nutzt. Die Synchronisation von Oblivion war eine mangelbehaftete. Wenn nun Skyrim mehr als 70 Synchronsprecher beschäftigt hat, hoffe ich, dass Bethesda aus diesem Fehler gelernt hat und die Übersetzung nicht (wieder ?) selber übernommen hat.
2. Es ist darüber hinaus denknotwendig: Englisch kann als Weltsprache niemals so vielfältig sein wie die deutsche Sprache. Global benutzte Sprachen haben schon immer einen vereinfachten, geringer komplexen Wortschatz aufgewiesen. Bedingt durch diesen Umstand und den amerikanischen Einfluss auf das Oxford - Englisch ist Englisch schlicht der geringste Nenner. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass Skyrim genau jenes global verstandene Englisch benutzt...

3. Es ist allerdings wichtig, dass im PC - Test auf den Punkt der deutschen Sprachausgabe eingegangen wird. Getestet werden soll in erster Linie die deutsche Sprachausgabe ! Denn getestet wird das Spiel doch hoffentlich in der deutschen Version. Alles andere wäre eine Verleugnung. Sicher spielt der eine oder andere auch die englische Version. Aber primär muss die deutsche Sprachausgabe getestet werden, denn es nutzt bei einem textlastigen Rollenspiel sicher vielen Spielern wenig, wenn die englische Sprachausgabe erstklassig ist. Wir alle kommen im Berufsleben schon oft genug mit der englischen Sprache in Kontakt. Viele wollen in ihrer Freizeit deutsch hören und sprechen.


----------



## trinity_reloaded (11. November 2011)

Bei mir hats Amazon auch gestern abgeschickt, kommt hoffentlich heute an.
Für unverschämt günstige 37€


----------



## Morathi (11. November 2011)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Zum Thema Englisch - Deutsch nur so viel:
> 2. Es ist darüber hinaus denknotwendig: Englisch kann als Weltsprache niemals so vielfältig sein wie die deutsche Sprache. Global benutzte Sprachen haben schon immer einen vereinfachten, geringer komplexen Wortschatz aufgewiesen. Bedingt durch diesen Umstand und den amerikanischen Einfluss auf das Oxford - Englisch ist Englisch schlicht der geringste Nenner. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass Skyrim genau jenes global verstandene Englisch benutzt...


 
In dem Fall wird es dich zutiefst erschüttern, dass die englische Sprache einen größeren Wortschatz aufweist als die deutsche. Ich hätte es auch nicht geglaubt, aber wir hatten die Diskussion vor zwei Monaten in unserer WG und ich habe meine Wette verloren .


----------



## DonIggy (11. November 2011)

trinity_reloaded schrieb:


> Bei mir hats Amazon auch gestern abgeschickt, kommt hoffentlich heute an.
> Für unverschämt günstige 37€


 
Sicher, dass Du Dich nicht verguckt hast und es 47€ waren?


----------



## stawacz (11. November 2011)

DonIggy schrieb:


> Sicher, dass Du Dich nicht verguckt hast und es 47€ waren?


 

wieso,,hab auch blos 39 bezahlt


----------



## DonIggy (11. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> wieso,,hab auch blos 39 bezahlt


 
Bei Amazon? hmh... marketplace? oder Amazon direkt?
ich hab direkt bei Amazon 47€ bezahlt.


----------



## stawacz (11. November 2011)

DonIggy schrieb:


> Bei Amazon? hmh... marketplace? oder Amazon direkt?
> ich hab direkt bei Amazon 47€ bezahlt.


 nee da wars mir zu teuer,,hab bei mmoga bestellt

Skyrim kaufen, The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim kaufen, Skyrim Key


hab mich mal getraut,,innerhalb von 5 min war der key da


----------



## GeneralPaul (11. November 2011)

Ihr testet die XBOX Version und gebt eure Wertung auf Basis der XBOX Version ab?
Ach l++ doch xx tttttt

vermutlich auch bessere Texturen
Vermutlich deutlich kürzere Ladezeiten


Warum nicht: Hey, PC-Version konnten wir nicht testen. Als PC-Zeitschrift legen wir aber 
Wert darauf PC-Spiele zu testen und nicht ähnliche Konsolen-Versionen.

Aber wundern das Leserzahl schrumpft.

Das war nun der Tropfen.

PCGames ist TOT!!!

Schriftliche Kündigung kommt die Tage.


----------



## DonIggy (11. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> nee da wars mir zu teuer,,hab bei mmoga bestellt
> 
> Skyrim kaufen, The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim kaufen, Skyrim Key
> 
> ...



Wie gut, dass die nich so restriktiv sind wie EA mit ihrem shi** Origin. Keys aus solchen Quellen sind doch meist aus Osteuropa etc.


----------



## stawacz (11. November 2011)

DonIggy schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass die nich so restriktiv sind wie EA mit ihrem shi** Origin. Keys aus solchen Quellen sind doch meist aus Osteuropa etc.


 
hatte extra n bischen geguckt,,und da wurde wohl noch nie ein key gesperrt,,die werben sogar damit^^^


----------



## stawacz (11. November 2011)

so,,jetzt bin ich bedient,,wollts grad starten,,aber nach den bethesta schrifftzug flankt es mich back to desktop -.-


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. November 2011)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Haha!
> Na da habe ICH wohl einen Nerv bei einigen hier getroffen, was?
> Echt lustig.
> 
> ...


 
Im allgemeinen geb ich dir Recht. Ich spiele auch lieber auf Deutsch. Ich hab die deutsche Synchro bei den allerwenigsten Spielen negativ kritisiert. Eigentlich war das einzige Spiel, das dazu gehört, The Witcher. Im Vergleich zur englischen Synchro stinkt auch in der Enhanced Edition die deutsche Synchro ab. Daher hab ich das Spiel auf englisch, mit deutschen Subtitles gespielt. Hat sich bestens gemacht. 

Btw, ich hab nun meine Version von Skyrim und muss sagen: Top!  
Nur das Menü ist a.) sehr karg gehalten und schmucklos und b.) seltsam fummelig geworden. Da empfand ich das Menü in Oblivion doch besser. Aber wie es eben so ist, ist alles eine Sache der Eingewöhnung.


----------



## DonIggy (11. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> so,,jetzt bin ich bedient,,wollts grad starten,,aber nach den bethesta schrifftzug flankt es mich back to desktop -.-


 
boah wie übel! hoffentlich bekommst Du das noch iwie gebacken... treiber etc. und hoffentlich kommt heute dann auch der angekündigte patch.
wenn mir das heute mittag passiert, dann dreh ich durch! oder wenn ich feststelle, dass mein pc zu sche*** ist, dann auch.


----------



## stawacz (11. November 2011)

DonIggy schrieb:


> boah wie übel! hoffentlich bekommst Du das noch iwie gebacken... treiber etc. und hoffentlich kommt heute dann auch der angekündigte patch.
> wenn mir das heute mittag passiert, dann dreh ich durch! oder wenn ich feststelle, dass mein pc zu sche*** ist, dann auch.


 

tja bekomms nich hin,,find nichmal den pfad wo dieses drecks steam das hininstalliert hat,,,wär natürlich auch mal ganz geil,wenn man vorher gefragt würde -.-


----------



## trinity_reloaded (11. November 2011)

DonIggy schrieb:


> Sicher, dass Du Dich nicht verguckt hast und es 47€ waren?


 
wenn man während der gamescom vorbestellt hat, hat man 10€gutschrift darauf bekommen.
und da es damals bei 47€ lag, steht in meiner rechnung nun 37


----------



## stawacz (11. November 2011)

kann denn nun mal einer sagen wo das dreckstool das hininstalliert,ick dreh gleich durch und flank den scheiß rechner ausm fenster,,


----------



## Fiffi1984 (11. November 2011)

Spricht denn die Hauptfigur, bzw ist sie in Dialogen zu hören? Ich vermute mal nicht, oder?


----------



## DonIggy (11. November 2011)

trinity_reloaded schrieb:


> wenn man während der gamescom vorbestellt hat, hat man 10€gutschrift darauf bekommen.
> und da es damals bei 47€ lag, steht in meiner rechnung nun 37


 
das ja mal ne geile aktion  tjah schade. aber zu dem zeitpunkt war ich noch nicht so heiß auf skyrim


----------



## Morathi (11. November 2011)

.../steam/steamapps/common/skyrim

Ich fühle mit dir. Vorletzte nacht alles durchgeladen, dann startet er gestern wieder bei 1%. Gedacht, "naja trotz China wird das noch rechtzeitig fertig", über Nacht laufen lassen, heute morgen bei 71%. Laptop aus gemacht, mittags wieder gestartet, 24%. WTF? Jetzt immernoch am laden, bei 52%, im Durchschnitt 50kb/s. SOOOOO nen Hass!!


----------



## stawacz (11. November 2011)

Morathi schrieb:


> .../steam/steamapps/common/skyrim
> 
> Ich fühle mit dir. Vorletzte nacht alles durchgeladen, dann startet er gestern wieder bei 1%. Gedacht, "naja trotz China wird das noch rechtzeitig fertig", über Nacht laufen lassen, heute morgen bei 71%. Laptop aus gemacht, mittags wieder gestartet, 24%. WTF? Jetzt immernoch am laden, bei 52%, im Durchschnitt 50kb/s. SOOOOO nen Hass!!


 

da gehts mir gleich viel besser  oder,,,nee doch nich


dat is meine windowspartition

jedenfalls wollt ichs grad deinstallieren,da kam gleich die meldung das ich es danach wieder von steam runterladen könne

ich dreh gleich durch..


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. November 2011)

GeneralPaul schrieb:


> Ihr testet die XBOX Version und gebt eure Wertung auf Basis der XBOX Version ab?
> Ach l++ doch xx tttttt
> 
> vermutlich auch bessere Texturen
> ...


 
Hast du den Test tatsächlich gelesen? Falls ja, hätten dir zwei Sachen auffallen müssen:
1. Steht am Ende des Textes KEINE WERTUNG. Eben weil Felix nur die Xbox-Version spielen konnte. Er gibt lediglich eine Einschätzung, dass die PC-Wertung wahrscheinlich höher als die Xbox-Wertung (90) ausfallen wird, WENN Texturen, Steuerung, etc. am PC deutlich besser ausfallen.
2. Wird auf Seite 1 lang und breit erklärt, warum wir diesen Test anhand der 360-Fassung erstellt haben und weshalb wir keine PC-Wertung vergeben - eben weil wir Skyrim auf dem PC noch nicht spielen konnten. Trotzdem wollten wir die Leser rechtzeitig zum Verkaufsstart informieren - deshalb der Test ohne Wertung.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. November 2011)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Spricht denn die Hauptfigur, bzw ist sie in Dialogen zu hören? Ich vermute mal nicht, oder?



Dovahkiin ist stumm wie ein Fisch.


----------



## Primekill (11. November 2011)

Hab mir den Test ohne großes Interesse durch gelesen und muss sagen:
Ich glaub ich kauf mir das game für pc


----------



## GeneralPaul (11. November 2011)

->So haben wir getestet
Zehn Tage lang haben wir die fertige, deutsche Xbox-360-Version von The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim gespielt.

Nach diesem Satz hab ich aufgehört, da ich sehr bezweifele (leider Erfahrungsgemäß), daß selbige Zeit für einen echten PC-Test investiert wird. (Quest sind ja gleich, jaja, aber mit der PC-Steuerung und Grafik genause interessant, spielbar und spaßig?) wird ja schon passen....








->Einschätzung, dass die PC-Wertung wahrscheinlich höher als die Xbox-Wertung (90) ausfallen wird WENN Texturen, Steuerung, etc. am PC deutlich besser ausfallen.

und wenn  nicht? <60Wertung (lieblose Portierung, keine Anpassung mangelhafte KonsolenSteuerung) oder Empfehlung mit Gamepad zu spielen.?....

Es tut mir leid Fr. Fröhlich.

Mich interessiert es nicht ob es auf Konsolen besser oder schlechter Aussieht, ob die Steuerung gut ist oder nicht.

Die PC-Version ist alles was mich als PC-Games Leser interessiert.

Blick über den Tellerand ist ja schön und nett.... aber bei dieser Zeitschrift macht er bald 60+% des ganzen Tellers aus.... hälfte der News über smartphones vom rest sehr vieles mit Bezug auf Konsolen....



Ich möchte halt einfach Tests:
von PC-Spielern (ggfs. Redakteure)
von PC-Spielen
für PC-Spieler

Ich möchte halt einfach PC-bezogene News:
von PC-Spielern (ggfs. Redakteure)
über PC-bezogene Dinge
für PC-Spieler



Als Leser der PC-Games anscheinend unerfüllbare Träume.....



Mit freundlichem, resignierendem Gruß

Ein PC-Spieler der nicht eine einzige Konsole jemals besaß (seit dem Atari2600)


----------



## Fiffi1984 (11. November 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Dovahkiin ist stumm wie ein Fisch.




Wie es zu erwarten war.  Schade, denn ich finde dass das einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der Atmosphäre ausmacht. MAn denke nur an die bissigen Kommentare von Geralt oder Shepard.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (11. November 2011)

GeneralPaul schrieb:


> -
> Mit freundlichem, resignierendem Gruß
> 
> Ein PC-Spieler der nicht eine einzige Konsole jemals besaß (seit dem Atari2600)


 

Also ist dir garkein Test am Erscheinungstag lieber als eine Einschätzung (die auch als solche bezeichnet wird) anhand einer XBox-Version? Sehr interessant. Zumal der richtige Test ja auch noch kommt.


----------



## stawacz (11. November 2011)

also hab jetzt mal ne viertel std reingeguckt,,das erste was aufgefallen is,das die grafik verdammt mies aussieht


----------



## knarfe1000 (11. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Gar keine blöde Frage! Aber eine simple Antwort: Die Gold-Meldung vor ein paar Tagen bezog sich darauf, dass alle Versionen - also für zig verschiedene Länder in diversen Sprachen - abgeschlossen wurden, so dass das Spiel weltweit gleichzeitig in den Handel kommen kann.
> 
> Wir haben eine fix und fertig verpackte, finale deutsche Xbox 360-Version getestet. Und die haben wir eben schon vor über eine Woche erhalten. Kein Hexenwerk. Musste nur etwas Schlaf opfern und mein Privatleben für ne Woche absagen.



Das nenne ich wahren Sportsgeist


----------



## GeneralPaul (11. November 2011)

Ich bitte um Entschuldigung Herr Bathge.
Sie waren natürlich gemeint


----------



## nasenspray3 (11. November 2011)

GeneralPaul schrieb:


> ->So haben wir getestet
> Zehn Tage lang haben wir die fertige, deutsche Xbox-360-Version von The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim gespielt.
> 
> Nach diesem Satz hab ich aufgehört, da ich sehr bezweifele (leider Erfahrungsgemäß), daß selbige Zeit für einen echten PC-Test investiert wird. (Quest sind ja gleich, jaja, aber mit der PC-Steuerung und Grafik genause interessant, spielbar und spaßig?) wird ja schon passen....
> ...


 
kann mich dem nur anschliessen.

aber ihr seid ja nicht die einzigsten die sowas fabrizieren. 

weil wenn ich auf play3.de!!!!!!!!!! gehe, SEHE ich DORT nur PLAYSTATIOn 3 news. 

aber hauptsache das geld stimmt, gelle?


----------



## Fiffi1984 (11. November 2011)

nasenspray3 schrieb:


> kann mich dem nur anschliessen.
> 
> aber ihr seid ja nicht die einzigsten die sowas fabrizieren.
> 
> ...


 

Was bitte hat eine Einschätzung eines Spiels anhand einer Konsolenversion (die bis auf Grafik und Steuerung identisch ist) mit einem finanziellen Aspekt zu tun? Das erklär mir bitte mal.

Mit weniger Ausrufezeichen und einem normalen Schriftbild würde dein Beitrag übrigens weitaus besser wirken.


----------



## GeneralPaul (11. November 2011)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Also ist dir garkein Test am Erscheinungstag lieber als eine Einschätzung (die auch als solche bezeichnet wird) anhand einer XBox-Version? Sehr interessant. Zumal der richtige Test ja auch noch kommt.


 

Ja.
Denn richte ich mich nach dem Test´, kaufe es und muß dann erschreckt feststellen das es nicht angepasst wurde.
Konolengrafik, Konsolensteuerung, Konsolenmenüs.

Zurückgeben Dank Steam & Co nicht möglich. Geld i.A....

Fall 2:
Warte auf PC-Test. Schwächen werden erkannt und explizit von Tester offengelegt, + dementsprechend niedrigere Wertung.
Spiel nicht gekauft, Geld nicht i.A....

Ja, ich warte lieber 7 Tage länger auf echten PC-Test....

Oder wird das Spiel morgen nicht mehr verkauft.?????????????????


----------



## Fiffi1984 (11. November 2011)

Dann sthet es dir ja frei den Test zu ignorieren und erst nach einem PC-Test deine Kaufentscheidung zu treffen. Ist doch garkein Problem. Ich habe mich sehr über den Bericht gefreut, da man auch viele inhaltliche Aspekte erfährt.


----------



## Cornholio04 (11. November 2011)

Also hier verstehe ich die Kritik am Vorgehen der PCGames wirklich nicht. Sie haben die XBox Version gespielt, welche ja nunmal die gleiche ist wie aufm PC haben aber noch keine Wertung abgegeben sondern nur eine Abschätzung. Es kann positiv wie negativ sich verändern, ein Testurteil wird erst mit der PC-Fassung gefällt. Also wenn GRafik, Technik im Allgemeinen, etwaige technische Probleme etc. etc. wirklich bewertet werden können. In meinen Augen haben sie hier alles richtig gemacht - im Gegensatz zum MW3-Test, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

Zum Spiel: Ich hab nun die erste halbe Stunde hinter mir, hab alles auf Ultra mit 8xAA und 16xMSAA gespielt und es hat nur manchmal geruckelt( auf 1900x1200). Also werd ich jetzt die Grafik ein wenig runter regeln um ein absolut flüssiges Spielerlebnis zu haben(Meine Specs entnehmt ihr bei Interesse meinem Profil). Und ja die Grafik ist kein Traum aber sie ist absolut atmosphärisch stimmig und das ist finde ich der Hauptaspekt der Grafik. Auch die Musik ist hier einfach bombig - Stimmungsträger Nummer 1, wirklich sehr schöne Stücke.
Ansonsten muss ich sagen gefällt es mir bisher sehr gut, es ist nämlich einfach sehr atmosphärisch, lässt mich in die Welt eintauchen und vergessen, dass ich hier ein Spiel spiele. Und das ist einfach großartig! Das letzte Spiel, dass das bei mir geschafft hat war Half-Life2. Also ich freu mich sehr drauf, dieses Wochenende in Skyrim zu verbringen. 
Um auch ein wenig Kritik los zu werden, die Nahkämpfe sind nicht so toll, eben wie schon in den Vorgängern ein wenig "hölzern". Aber trotzdem ein wenig aufgewertet durch die ab und an eintretenden Finishingmoves. 

Grüße

Corni


----------



## Cornholio04 (11. November 2011)

GeneralPaul schrieb:


> Ja.
> Denn richte ich mich nach dem Test´, kaufe es und muß dann erschreckt feststellen das es nicht angepasst wurde.
> Konolengrafik, Konsolensteuerung, Konsolenmenüs.
> 
> ...


 Du widersprichst Dir doch selbst mein Sohn. Du schreibst ja selbst, dass der richtige Test mit Wertung erst noch kommen wird und es hat ja kein Mensch behauptet, dass das obige der PC-Test ist( musst Du nur mal lesen). Und da das Spiel, wie Du ganz richtig erkannt hast, in sieben Tagen auch noch verkauft wird( sofern es nicht mit dem Teufel zugeht) zwingt Dich ja auch keiner, aber auch wirklich Niemand, das Spiel jetzt zu kaufen. Auch später wird dich keiner zwingen( ausser die Sache mti dem Teufel gerät ausser Kontrolle  ) Also mal ruhig bleiben und nachdenken bevor man Rage und Unmut in die Welt hinausschreit.

Grüße

Corni


----------



## Sheggo (11. November 2011)

vorab: ich habe den Test nur kurz überflogen und nicht genau gelesen, da ich möglichst wenig von einem Spiel wissen möchte und es selbst erkunden will.

ich hoffe, ihr beantwortet mir trotzdem eine Frage (die Antwort scheint auch nicht im Test zu stehen):
Wie siehts denn mit dem "Klassen-Balancing" aus? in vielen Spielen sind ja Magier ungleich stärker bzw. einfacher zu spielen, als Kämpfer. Ist es überhaupt möglich, einen reinen Schwertkämpfer zu spielen?
Oder ist das Spiel komplett auf Klassen-Mix ausgelegt?


----------



## CabinetRED (11. November 2011)

Mir ist bei derartigen Spielen eine gute Story irgendwie ein klein wenig wichtiger als Grafik, Sound oder riesige Spielwelten. Von daher danke für den Test und ich werde mir das ganze wohl eher später mal für 10 oder 20 Euro anschauen. Schade eigentlich, dass der Trend zu richtigen Sounduntermahlung wohl erkannt wurde, aber bei den Autoren gespart wird. Selbst aus einem Fallout hätte man meiner Meinung nach noch wesentlich mehr machen können.

Weiter finde ich es bei solchen Spielen immer total lästig, wenn ich Aufgrund der imensen Spielinhalte an Quests, NPCs, Open World etc. den Überblick verliere. Das demotiviert mich immer extrem. Ich habe bisher lediglich Gothik 1 und DeusEx 1 durchgespielt. Bei Gothik 3, Oblivion, Fallout etc. habe ich immer kurz vor dem Ende die Motivation verloren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. November 2011)

GeneralPaul schrieb:


> Ja.
> Denn richte ich mich nach dem Test´, kaufe es und muß dann erschreckt feststellen das es nicht angepasst wurde.
> Konolengrafik, Konsolensteuerung, Konsolenmenüs.
> 
> ...



Was ist denn bitte "Konsolengrafik"? Ist das Wort "Konsole" mittlerweile ein Synonym für "Scheiße" geworden? Armselig...
Aber ich weiß, was du meinst. 

Ich habe Skyrim nun installiert und bereits ca. 2 Stunden gezockt. Einen ersten Eindruck kann ich dir durchaus vermitteln: 

Zur Grafik: 
Das Spiel trumpft mit stimmiger Optik und einer Weitsicht, bei der mir einer abgeht. 
Es gibt einige verwaschene Texturen, aber das Gesamtbild stimmt. Mir persönlich fehlt zwar der "Wow!-Effekt", aber ich empfinde die Grafik/Optik im großen und ganzen als durchaus gelungen und absolut zufriedenstellend. 

Steuerung: 
Es steuert sich genauso, wie in Oblivion. Ein paar Neuerungen und ein Favorietenmenü, in dem das Spiel pausiert wird, frischen das ganze aber auf, zusammen mit der Möglichkeit, die zweite Hand nicht nur zum Blocken, sondern auch für Zauber zu nutzen. Die Steuerung empfinde ich als gut spielbar und flüssig. Da hab ich nun nichts zu meckern. 

Menü:
Okay, das Menü ist konsolig, fummelig und schmucklos. 

Aber ich empfehle dir das Spiel trotzdem. Ein so schönes Spiel nur des Menüs wegen zu boykottieren ist falsch, finde ich. 
Im Großen und Ganzen habe ich bisher jede Menge Spaß mit Skyrim und kanns wirklich empfehlen. Und nein, ich wurde nicht von einem Publisher bezahlt.


----------



## Bora (11. November 2011)

Danke für das Video. Manchmal vertust du dich mit Skyrim/Oblivion ("Oblivion macht einiges besser als der Vorgänger..."). 
Die Share Funktion für soziale Netzwerke zeigt nur GOOGLE und TWITTER an, aber nicht FACEBOOK. Das sollte noch korrigiert werden.


----------



## cryer (11. November 2011)

Aufgrund der preislichen Unterschiede zur UK Version (dt. 47 Euro, UK 37 Euro) frage ich einfach mal nach, ob die UK Fassung über Steam dann mit dem deutschen Ton ausgestattet werden kann? Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. November 2011)

Dramaturgie, Inszenierung etc. sind bei der Elder Scrolls Reihe ja auch nicht so wichtig. Da geht es mehr um spielerische Freiheit. Darum seine eigene Geschichte zu schreiben, zu erleben. Sie geben dir eine riesige Welt, viel zum Entdecken und tue dort, was du willst und kannst. Das ist Elder Scrolls  Würde man da mehr auf Inszenierung, Dramatik, Geschichte legen müsste man wohl die Welt kleiner machen, noch mehr roten Faden einbauen, mehr Filmsequenzen und das würde gar nicht dazu passen, ja das Spielprinzip kaputt machen.
Es geht bei einem Elder Scrolls Spiel eben mehr um den Entdeckerdrang, darum zu tun was man will und (fast) grenzenlose Freiheit.
Für die anderen Dinge gibt es ja Spiele wie The Witcher, Gothic oder Risen. 

Und zum Thema Soundtrack, das hier angesprochen wurde: Soweit ich weiß, sind diese 5 Lieder doch nur dabei, wenn man es bei diversen Anbietern, z.B. Amazon vorbestellt hat.

Meine Version wurde übrigens grad geliefert und ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## dodnet (11. November 2011)

Na ich werde dann wohl warten, bis es irgendwann verbilligt angeboten wird. Ich fand Oblivion nach einigen Stunden fade, da die Story und Nebenquests einfach langweilig und immer wieder dasselbe waren. Und stundenlang einen Dungeon nach dem anderen leerräumen, die sich irgendwo immer wiederholen ist mir auf Dauer nichts.

Einzige Verbesserung die ich sehe ist, dass das unsägliche Mitleveln wohl nicht mehr existiert. Nichts ist unglaubwürdiger und nerviger als nach zig Stunden auf Banditen (!) in glänzender Rüstung mit den besten Waffen (!) zu treffen, die immer noch genauso schwer zu besiegen sind wie mit Level 1.

Übrigens ist auf der Startseite oben auch noch der Titel falsch geschrieben: "Symrim - Test".


----------



## IlllIIlllI (11. November 2011)

so.. nach 5 stunden skyrim muss ich erstmal neue taschentücher kaufen gehen..


----------



## dodnet (11. November 2011)

Ist das Spiel zum Heulen?


----------



## kleappton (11. November 2011)

Seht iht PCGames, das genau ist der Grund warum ich eure Zeitschrift nicht mehr kaufe, obwohl ich jahrelang treuer Leser war. Ihr spielt das Spiel auf der Xbox360, ihr testet das Spiel auf der Xbox360 und ihr bewertet das Spiel auch noch auf der Xbox360....Und dann verkauft ihr das alles als Test ,,mit Wertung'' auf PCGames. ;;PC'' games. Ist ja egal was die PCversion ist, Grafik, Bugs, Steuerung, Gameplay etc. ist ja eh das gleiche oder sowieso egal für die Wertung, nich wahr. Wundert euch nicht, dass eure Absätze in den Keller gehen. Gamestar hat sich wenigstens noch die Wertung vor der PCversion vorbehalten.
having said that !


----------



## Cornholio04 (11. November 2011)

kleappton schrieb:


> Seht iht PCGames, das genau ist der Grund warum ich eure Zeitschrift nicht mehr kaufe, obwohl ich jahrelang treuer Leser war. Ihr spielt das Spiel auf der Xbox360, ihr testet das Spiel auf der Xbox360 und ihr bewertet das Spiel auch noch auf der Xbox360....Und dann verkauft ihr das alles als Test ,,mit Wertung'' auf PCGames. ;;PC'' games. Ist ja egal was die PCversion ist, Grafik, Bugs, Steuerung, Gameplay etc. ist ja eh das gleiche oder sowieso egal für die Wertung, nich wahr. Wundert euch nicht, dass eure Absätze in den Keller gehen. Gamestar hat sich wenigstens noch die Wertung vor der PCversion vorbehalten.
> having said that !


 Unglaublich wie viele hier nicht lesen könne. Wo ist denn  bitte die Wertung? Wo? Ich seh keine.  Hmmm... wahrscheinlich wiel die PCGames hier genauso vorgeht wie die Gamestar. Die Wertung kommt nächste Woche, wenn die PC-Fassung unter die Lupe genommen wurde.

Wie nennt man das nun im Internetjargon?! Ah ja, selfowned


----------



## kleappton (11. November 2011)

Ok sorry, eine Bewertung ist zum Glück doch nicht gegeben. Trotzdem ist der Test zu final, als dass er in einem PCSpielemagazin, was zu suchen hätte.


----------



## schattenlord98 (11. November 2011)

dodnet schrieb:


> Na ich werde dann wohl warten, bis es irgendwann verbilligt angeboten wird. Ich fand Oblivion nach einigen Stunden fade, da die Story und Nebenquests einfach langweilig und immer wieder dasselbe waren. Und stundenlang einen Dungeon nach dem anderen leerräumen, die sich irgendwo immer wiederholen ist mir auf Dauer nichts.
> 
> Einzige Verbesserung die ich sehe ist, dass das unsägliche Mitleveln wohl nicht mehr existiert. Nichts ist unglaubwürdiger und nerviger als nach zig Stunden auf Banditen (!) in glänzender Rüstung mit den besten Waffen (!) zu treffen, die immer noch genauso schwer zu besiegen sind wie mit Level 1.


 
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele^^ Genau so kam mir Oblivion nämlich auch vor, langweilige Handlung die sich dann im Spielverlauf irgendwie verlaufen hat. Und mit den Gegner die praktisch "mitleveln". Da lobe ich mir doch ein Gothic (-4) oder Risen, da gibts einfach aufs Maul wenn man in Gebiete kommt, wo man noch nicht hingehört. Bevor ich für Skyrim Geld ausgebe, warte ich lieber bis Risen 2 draußen ist und hab wenigstens eine tolle Atmosphäre mit klasse Handlung und einer super Vertonung.


----------



## stawacz (11. November 2011)

cryer schrieb:


> Aufgrund der preislichen Unterschiede zur UK Version (dt. 47 Euro, UK 37 Euro) frage ich einfach mal nach, ob die UK Fassung über Steam dann mit dem deutschen Ton ausgestattet werden kann? Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt?


 bestells dir hier  Skyrim kaufen, The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim kaufen, Skyrim Key

kostet 39,is deutsch und is innerhalb von 5 min da,,also der key


----------



## Felix Schuetz (11. November 2011)

kleappton schrieb:


> Seht iht PCGames, das genau ist der Grund warum ich eure Zeitschrift nicht mehr kaufe, obwohl ich jahrelang treuer Leser war. Ihr spielt das Spiel auf der Xbox360, ihr testet das Spiel auf der Xbox360 und ihr bewertet das Spiel auch noch auf der Xbox360....Und dann verkauft ihr das alles als Test ,,mit Wertung'' auf PCGames. ;;PC'' games. Ist ja egal was die PCversion ist, Grafik, Bugs, Steuerung, Gameplay etc. ist ja eh das gleiche oder sowieso egal für die Wertung, nich wahr. Wundert euch nicht, dass eure Absätze in den Keller gehen. Gamestar hat sich wenigstens noch die Wertung vor der PCversion vorbehalten.
> having said that !


 Öhm... Artikel nicht gelesen/nicht verstanden?


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. November 2011)

schattenlord98 schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele^^ Genau so kam mir Oblivion nämlich auch vor, langweilige Handlung die sich dann im Spielverlauf irgendwie verlaufen hat. Und mit den Gegner die praktisch "mitleveln". Da lobe ich mir doch ein Gothic (-4) oder Risen, da gibts einfach aufs Maul wenn man in Gebiete kommt, wo man noch nicht hingehört. Bevor ich für Skyrim Geld ausgebe, warte ich lieber bis Risen 2 draußen ist und hab wenigstens eine tolle Atmosphäre mit klasse Handlung und einer super Vertonung.


 
Ich mag Spiele wie Risen, Gothic, The Witcher und auch Spiele wie Elders Scrolls, Fallout. Man kann diese aber nicht miteinander vergleichen, weil es einfach unterschiedliche Spielprinzipien sind. Das ist doch auch gut so, wäre doch langweilig wenn ein Elder Scrolls jetzt auch so wäre wie Gothic und Co.


----------



## Kaeksch (11. November 2011)

kleappton schrieb:


> having said that !


 
Wo wir wieder beim anderen Thema wären. 





Ich muß leider noch bis Morgen warten, da Amazon es nicht fertig bekommt eine monatelange Vorbestellung so los zu schicken das Sie pünktlich zum heutigen Tag ankommt.

Ich reg mich auf, ich reg mich auf. Die rote lampe geht nicht aus.


----------



## fatal-illusion (11. November 2011)

Liebe Leute, ich hätte - wenn gestattet - bitte kurz eine Frage abseits des Tests. Falls - was ich ohnehin nicht annehme - noch jemand mit einem Dinosaurier PC rumläuft...vielleicht kann mir er/sie ja weiterhelfen in Sachen Skyrim. Ich habe natürlich die Minimum Voraussetzungen gelesen, aber ich trau denen seit der Performance von F1 2011 nich mehr so recht...von daher die Frage, ob das Spiel (NATÜRLICH auf minimum) mit einem Dual Core 3 ghz und einer HD 5570 - flüssig - laufen würde? Wie gesagt, natürlich auf minimum....kA, ob mir jemand die Frage überhaupt beantworten könnte, falls ja wär ich sehr verbunden! Dankeschön und allen anderen mit einem ausreichenden PC wünsch ich viel Spaß beim Spielen!


----------



## Kaeksch (11. November 2011)

Ich würde mal sagen das dein Rechner mehr schafft als minimal Einstellungen. Da ich es noch nicht habe, ist das natürlich nur Spekulation.


----------



## fatal-illusion (11. November 2011)

Danke Kaeksch, darum gings mir nämlich...ich will nich 50 Euro in den Sand setzen, von daher wollt ich einfach mal nachfragen, falls es überhaupt noch derart Erfahrungswerte gibt  anyways, thank you!


----------



## Kaeksch (11. November 2011)

fatal-illusion schrieb:


> Danke Kaeksch, darum gings mir nämlich...ich will nich 50 Euro in den Sand setzen, von daher wollt ich einfach mal nachfragen, falls es überhaupt noch derart Erfahrungswerte gibt  anyways, thank you!


 Hast du Oblivion? Da es die selbe Engine ist würd da nich soviel mehr Hardwarehunger zu erwarten sein. Denk ich.


----------



## fatal-illusion (11. November 2011)

Kaeksch schrieb:


> Hast du Oblivion? Da es die selbe Engine ist würd da nich soviel mehr Hardwarehunger zu erwarten sein. Denk ich.


 
Interessanter Ansatz, hatte ich gar nicht bedacht....Oblivion hab ich und das läuft recht fein, danke für den Hinweis \o


----------



## Cityboy (11. November 2011)

Das Spiel ist Großartig!!! 
Läuft sauber,flüssig und sieht einfach nur beeindrückend aus.
Ich bin begeistert.


----------



## bummfidl (11. November 2011)

Grenzenlose Freiheit ist ein Witz:
ACHTUNG Linkshänder! Die Steuerung lässt sich leider für Euch nicht einstellen, wer gerne mit dem Num-Pad läuft, hat hier Pech gehabt!!! Sehr sehr peinlich!
Mehr dazu hier: http://forums.bethsoft.com/index.php?/topic/1257110-keybinding-issues/


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. November 2011)

_· Steam-Anbindung als Kopierschutz

_...was leider nichts bringt. Lasst ihn lieber ganz weg.


----------



## Hirnverteiler (11. November 2011)

fatal-illusion schrieb:


> Interessanter Ansatz, hatte ich gar nicht bedacht....Oblivion hab ich und das läuft recht fein, danke für den Hinweis \o


 
Falls es bei dir gut läuft, sag mir bitte bescheid. Weil ich genau das selbe System habe.


----------



## bugsareeverywhere (11. November 2011)

bummfidl schrieb:


> Grenzenlose Freiheit ist ein Witz:
> ACHTUNG Linkshänder! Die Steuerung lässt sich leider für Euch nicht einstellen, wer gerne mit dem Num-Pad läuft, hat hier Pech gehabt!!! Sehr sehr peinlich!
> Mehr dazu hier: Keybinding Issues - Bethesda Softworks Forums


 

bethesda und die linkshänder... entweder wird da nur auf gamepads getestet, oder sie haben keinen linkshändigen spieletester...
eigentlich kaum zu glauben...


----------



## TimeShift (12. November 2011)

mal eine Frage abseits des Spiels: Hier im Artikel steht selbst, dass die PC-Version noch gar nicht zum Test vorlag. Und dennoch gibt es hier, in einer PC-Spiele-Testzeitschrift, einen TEST zu etwas, das noch gar nicht da ist?

Ich will ja ganz sicher nicht päpstlicher als der Papst sein, aber auf welcher Grundlage kann ein Test verfasst werden, wenn das entsprechende Original nicht vorliegt? Und ich spreche sicher für eine große Menge Spieler, wenn ich sage, dass mich irgendwelche Tests und Bewertungen von Konsolentiteln einen müden Furz interessieren. Immerhin ist die GUI, die Bedienung, die Performance, die Kompatibilität, die Ladezeiten, die Mindesthardwarevoraussetzung, der Umfang etc. zum Zeitpunkt der Bewertung für den PC-Spieler noch vollständig "BOGUS" - sprich: Nicht genau definiert.

Genau mit derartigen Bewertungstechniken haben sich in den letzten Wochen und Monaten die amerikanischen Ratingagenturen auf dem Finanzmarkt den HASS sämtlicher EU-Bürger, EU-Regierungen und knappen 90% der Welt aufgeladen. 

Hört doch mal endlich auf, die Erfüllungsgehilfen der Softwarekonzerne zu sein und testet erst dann, wenn der GOLD-Master bei euch auf dem Tisch liegt. Es ist egal, was für ein Spiel wie wo auf welcher Konsole toll oder mies aussieht - wenn man das wissen will, greift man zum entsprechenden KONSOLEN-Heft. Ich greife ja schließlich auch nicht zur Auto motor & sport, wenn ich Informationen über die neuesten Flugzeugmotoren oder die neueste Mode in Paris wissen will


----------



## Rheencore (12. November 2011)

Spiel ist echt klasse. Die Freiheit ist einfach unglaublich. Typisch Elder Scrolls eben. Zum Thema Hardwarehunger muss ich sagen, dass es relativ genügsam ist. Habe einen Core2Duo (E6400) auf 3Ghz, 4GB-RAM (DDR2-800) und ne Nvidia GTX275 und spiel mit hohen Einstellungen flüssig. Wurde auch so durch die Autom. Erkennung vorgeschlagen. Hätte ich nicht erwartet mit nem 5 Jahre alten Prozessor. Da kann ich mir das aufrüsten sparen!


----------



## TimeShift (12. November 2011)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitte "Konsolengrafik"? Ist das Wort "Konsole" mittlerweile ein Synonym für "Scheiße" geworden?



es MUSS nicht zwingend als "Scheisse" dargelegt werden. Allerdings bin ich nach unzähligen Konsolenportierungen bzw. Spielen, die parallel für mehrere Plattformen neben dem PC entwickelt worden, EXTREM skeptisch geworden.

Nehmen wir mal AvP als Beispiel. Die Vorgänger - auf dem PC exklusiv daheim - waren brilliant, haben Stimmung gebracht, die Levels waren groß, verwinkelt, als Marine hat man sich wirklich wie ne kleine Wurst, die von Tod und Verdammnis umgeben und dem Exitus näher als irgendwas steht gefühlt, als Alien wars seltsam, aber auf eine schöne Weise - und als Pred hast du schließlich gedacht "Wow, ist das Spiel geil! Ich nehms mit jedem auf!"

Dann kam die Neuauflage und damit die Konsolenportierung....

....naja, sagen wirs mal so: Wenn das Spiel 50 Spielspasspunkte bekommen hätte, wäre das noch eine sehr milde, freundliche Wertung gewesen.....

Gleiches übrigens mit Deus Ex und seinem Nachfolger. Damit der auch brav auf der Konsole laufen konnte, musste RADIKAL gekürzt werden....

Mass Effect - da fällt die Steuerung zwar nicht so ins Gewicht (im zweiten Teil eher noch weniger als im Ersten....wo man sich schön durch ein unübersichtliches Inventar durchscrollen musste, weil die Konsoleros ja schließlich keine Tastatur und auch keine Maus haben, mit der sie schnell direkt aufs Inventar zugreifen könnten...), aber was mich wirklich genervt hat (und das im zweiten Teil sogar noch mehr): Die wirklich WINZIGEN Levelabschnitte. Ich meine - man ist gerade noch im Kampf, dann kommt wieder eine Ladezone und man blickt auf den schönen Ladebalken, hofft, dass dieser möglichst rasch wächst. Immerhin rettet Mass Effect die wirklich epische Story, die vielen Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten etc.

Ebenso GTA. Hier merkt man allerdings - und trotz der monatelangen Verzögerung, bis die verbesserte PC-Version endlich draußen war - auch noch eine gewisse Grundkrankheit auf dem PC: Die Fahrpassagen sind teils zu schwer, die Schiessereien dagegen sind so einfach, dass man nur drüber lachen kann. Selbst gegen 20 Gegner mit Schnellfeuergewehren reicht eine einfache Pistole mit 20 Schuss locker aus.
PC-Spieler zielt auf den Kopf, drückt ab, Kopfschuss, Nächster.

Mir juckts auch wirklich in den Fingern, wieder mal ein GUTES Rollenspiel auf dem PC zu spielen, das eine hervorragende Story, viele, abwechslungsreiche Charaktere, eine gute Vertonung, Ernsthaftigkeit, gewollte und ungewollte Komik und mehrere, auf der Entscheidung und dem eigenen Charakter basierende Enden serviert. Das hatte Mass Effect in einigen Abschnitten, jedoch meiner Meinung nach insbesondere Neverwinter Nights (1+2 sowie die beiden Erweiterungspacks) am Schönsten präsentiert.

ich hoffe ja noch immer auf einen ausführlichen und 100% konsolenfreien Test. Darüber hinaus sei bezüglich Tests auf "Konsolen" eines gesagt:

PC-Games: Appetit holen kann man sich zwar sicherlich woanders, aber GEGESSEN WIRD ZU HAUSE!


----------



## vyc (12. November 2011)

Zur deutschen Synchronisation: Ich habe gestern jedenfalls schon George Clooney umgehauen 

Schlecht isse nicht, aber auch nicht überragend. Wobei ich mir die englische noch nicht als Vergleich angehört habe...


----------



## Jalpar (12. November 2011)

Ich habe die PC-Version bisjetzt 3 Stunden lang gespielt. Es ist also der erste Eindruck, den ich wiedergeben kann. Und nach diesen 3 Stunden habe ich ein zwiespältiges Verhältnis zu Skyrim. 

Die Atmosphäre finde ich soweit stimmig. Die Grafik paßt dazu. (An der Stelle eine kleine Bemerkung zum Thema Grafik: Gute Grafik macht noch lange kein gutes Spiel. Und die Abstände zwischen "Grafikrevolutionen" werden ohnehin länger.) Die Musik ist zwar zu leise, aber sie rundet die Stimmung ab. Insgesamt entstand so ein "Du-bist-wieder-zu-Hause"-Gefühl. Die deutsche Sprachausgabe ist zwar nicht perfekt, aber alles in allem ordentlich. 

Bislang habe ich in diesen 3 Stunden nur 3 Quests absolviert! Warum?
In diesen 3 Stunden ist das Spiel 4 Mal abgestürzt. Wohlbemerkt: Das Spiel hat bereits die Version 1.1. Der Patch ist also schon installiert. Nach dem 4. Absturz hat es mir gereicht.

Und auch mit der Steuerung bin ich nicht einverstanden. Es ist leider ein typische Konsolensteuerung. Das gleiche gilt auch für die Menüs. Hier hätte ich mir eine sauberere Portierung gewünscht. Ich gehe einmal davon aus, daß die Fans hier Verbesserungen durchführen werden, so wie sie es schon bei Oblivion gemacht haben.

Was die Installation angeht, so kann ich, um ehrlich zu sein, nicht nachvollziehen, weshalb die Daten über Steam gezogen werden müssen, wenn in der Packung eine DVD liegt. Gerade am Erscheinungstag sind lange Ladezeiten vorprogrammiert und sorgen dann verständlicherweise für Frust. Es gibt zwar eine Möglichkeit diesen Problem selbst zu lösen und das Spiel direkt von der DVD zu installieren, aber warum hat man es dann nicht gleich so gemacht.

Insgesamt ist mein erster Eindruck also: Ein schönes Spiel. Aber es wäre besser gewesen, wenn ich es nicht vorbestellt, sondern noch 1-2 Monate gewartet hätte.


----------



## Orthus (12. November 2011)

Geniales Spiel. Da verzeihe ich auch das eine oder andere "konsolige" Feature.
Was mich allerdings ziemlich ankotzt sind die ganzen 1-Stern-Bewertungen auf Amazon...
Schon klar, dass es iwie seltsam und umständlich ist, dass man es nicht ganz ohne weiteres von der DVD installieren kann, aber deshalb nur einen Stern hergeben? Was geht denn ab, frag ich mich da...Ist das jetzt der neue Trend, der mit BF3 seinen Anfang gemacht hat oder was? Für mich völlig unverständlich. Zumal das Spiel selbst, in meinen Augen, viel runder läuft, als es viele befürchtet haben.
Einziger Bug nach knappen 7 Stunden Spielzeit: 
CtD in einer Höhle, den man nur mit einem Neustart im Fenstermodus umgehen konnte. 
Werdet mal erwachsen Mensch...


----------



## TimeShift (12. November 2011)

@Jalapar:

Danke für die Info. Bestärkt mich darin, mich nicht mehr freiwillig als Early-Adoptor herzugeben - egal wie frenetisch die Vorschauberichte in jeglichem Testmagazin auch sein mögen (wo das hinführt hat die geneigte Spielerschaft ja jetzt erst beim KI-Flop Stronghold 3 gesehen. Gott bewahre habe ich da die Finger vom "kaufen"-Knopf gelassen und lieber auf die ersten FERTIGEN Tests gewartet....) und wie "ach sooo toll" ein Spiel auch auf irgendeiner x-beliebigen Konsole wirken dürften....

Vorschlag zur Güte an den Veteranen von PC-Games hier:
Artikel nehmen, Streiche "Test", Setze "Vorschau".


----------



## stawacz (12. November 2011)

also bei mir gabs bisher absolut null probleme,abstürze oder dergleichen.auch ladezeiten hab ich so gut wie garkeine,,vieleicht mal 4-5 sek,das wars auch schon..

aber was mir aufgelallen is,kann es ein das die kämpfe extrem einfach sind??hab jetzt schon den schwierigkeitsgrad auf anschlag,und brauch trotzdem nur 2-3 schläge pro person.

oft ,wenn ich den ersten schlag blocke,fängt sofort die metzelsequenz an wo er den dann aufspießt oder so..


----------



## alter-JuNge (12. November 2011)

*Steam install*

wegen steam installation via CD musst du bei Steam.EXE rechtklick machen dann eigenschaft und bei ziel hinten drann -Install E: schreiben.(das E ersetzen falls dein laufwerk ein andere buchstabe hatt ) und dann installiert er es von der cd aus


----------



## watwat (12. November 2011)

Keine epische Story? Keine verzweigten Quests?
In diesem Spiel ist JEDE Quest verzweigt und Teil der Story, mehr als es das je bei Mass Effect oder "the Witcher" gab.
Klarer Fall von "nur die hauptquest durchgespielt".
Klar das Review musste fertig werden, aber die gigantischen Quests der dunklen Bruderschaft etc. die alle zusammen eine größere Geschichte erzählen als die Hauptquest alleine, machen die Story eindeutig erst episch!


----------



## Felix Schuetz (12. November 2011)

watwat schrieb:


> Klarer Fall von "nur die hauptquest durchgespielt".


 Klarer Fall von Artikel nicht gelesen.


----------



## fatal-illusion (12. November 2011)

Hirnverteiler schrieb:


> Falls es bei dir gut läuft, sag mir bitte bescheid. Weil ich genau das selbe System habe.


 
Würde ich gerne, da ich aber - ja ich bin etwas paranoid *g* - selbst noch auf die ein oder andre Rückmeldung warten möchte, wird's wahrscheinlich Dezember, bis ich - oder eben nicht - in die Welt von Skyrim eintauchen kann


----------



## abe15 (12. November 2011)

Orthus schrieb:


> Geniales Spiel. Da verzeihe ich auch das eine oder andere "konsolige" Feature.
> Was mich allerdings ziemlich ankotzt sind die ganzen 1-Stern-Bewertungen auf Amazon...
> Schon klar, dass es iwie seltsam und umständlich ist, dass man es nicht ganz ohne weiteres von der DVD installieren kann, aber deshalb nur einen Stern hergeben? Was geht denn ab, frag ich mich da...Ist das jetzt der neue Trend, der mit BF3 seinen Anfang gemacht hat oder was?


 
Ich kanns verstehen, denn nicht jeder hat ne HighSpeed DSL Leitung. Kenne selbst Leute vom Land, die einfach nichts besseres kriegen als ne 1 oder 2.000er Leitung, da dauerts gerne mal 12h wenn Steam das Spiel erstmal downloaden will obwohl die Dateien eigentlich auf der DVD längst schon vorhanden sind. Ich wäre da auch ziemlich sauer, das sind da zahlende Kunden die sich um ihr Geld betrogen fühlen, weil sie nichtmal bis zum Installationsbildschirm kommen. 
Um Steam dazu zu bewegen, normal zu installieren sind derzeit komplizierte Anleitungen zu befolgen - unmöglich für die Anwender, die ihren PC zum Spielen ein und danach wieder ausschalten. 
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich werde mir Skyrim auch noch zulegen, genau wie ich BF3 trotz EA gekauft habe aber Skyrim ist für mich ein weiterer Beweis, dass ein Publisher ein Spiel mit übertriebenem Sicherheitswahn (hier: Steamdownload) kaputt kriegt.

Ein Satz eines Amazonkunden den ich gestern gelesen habe passt da ziemlich gut: "Der ehrliche Kunde wird aus koperischutztechnischen Gründen zu stundenlangen Downloads via Steam gezwungen, wärend am ersten  Tag schon Cracks auftauchen, die Steam umgehen können. Am Ende guckt der Käufer in die Röhre (oder vielmehr stundenlang auf den Downloadbalken), während der Raubkopierer von nebenan glücklich spielen kann."


----------



## chaos777 (12. November 2011)

Das Spiel ist wunderschön,es macht riesig spass.Ich werd erstmal die meisten nebenquests abklappern.Ich muss zugeben Oblivion fand ich schlecht,aber Skyrim 
macht  alles richtig.


----------



## rohan123 (12. November 2011)

Ich habe TES 5 jetzt ein paar Stunden gespielt. Hier meine ersten Eindrücke:

Spielstart: Geht ziemlich flott. Die Grafikeinstellungen erledigt man in einem eigenen Config-Menue außerhalb des Spiels. Alles angenehm über einen Launcher aufrufbar. Dann klickt man auf "Spielen" und kommt sofort in das Hauptmenue, wo man ein Spiel anfangen kann. Dann wird man sofort mitgerissen.

Grafik: Um sagen zu können: "Die Grafik ist aber toll und besser als bei Oblivion" - und in der Tat, das ist sie - muss man aber die höchsten Einstellungen wählen. Geht man runter, wird die Grafik bis auf die Beleuchtung bald wieder Oblivion-Niveau erreichen. Also man muss das Game auf "Ultra" zu deutsch "sehr hoch" zocken. Einzig die Wasserreflexionen (sind zwar schon weit besser) sollten noch verbessert werden. Mit dem INI-Tweak konnte ich keinen Unterschied bei den Wasserreflexionen bemerken. Aber die Beleuchtung ist schon weit besser als bei Oblivion, und macht die Stimmung schon besser. Tja, die Waffen- und Schildtexturen gehören noch etwas verbessert, aber das kann duch ein Update geschehen. Und ach ja, Core 2 Duo-Besitzer, zumindest die mit einer schnellen Dual Core CPU können bedenkenlos zugreifen, wenn sie eine potente Graka haben. Quad Core wird man keinen benötigen. Auch in der Stadt ruckelte es nur ganz leicht.

Stabilität: Läuft bei mir stabil ohne Abstürze, Spielstandladen "no problem". Insgesamt also sicher sehr saubere Startversion. Nur nach etwa 2,5 Stunden Spielzeit fing alles zu ruckeln an. Da reichte es aber aus, in das Hauptmenue zurückzukehren, und dann wieder auf "Fortsetzen" zu klicken - ging wieder normal.

Bedienung: Etwas umständlich, aber machbar. Wenn ich auf der Übersichtskarte einen Ort markiere, dann leuchtet der türkies. Warum sehe ich das dann aber nicht im Spiel selbst am Kompass oberhalb? Da muss man immer zur Karte wechseln, damit man sich nicht verläöuft - bitte durch ein Update korrigieren.

Erster Gesamteindruck für diese 2,5 Stunden: Von 10 Punkten 8.
Und ach ja: Offline spielen ist nach der Aktivierung über Steam kein Problem. Da macht eher Steam derzeit Zicken mit dem Offlinemodus - bis man da rein kommt, kann es schon sein, dass man es mehrmals versuchen muss.
Da braucht Steam mal ein Update, denn der Offlinemodus in Steam ist derzeit leider oberbockig.


----------



## LostHero (12. November 2011)

mein erster eindruck nach 1 std spielzeit ist einfach zu beschreiben:

wow!

einziges manko das mir bis jetzt wirklich negativ aufgefallen ist, ist das verdammte interface und die unglaublich umständliche/komplizierte steuerung. mir geht es übelst auf die nüsse ständig mit q das spiel zu pausieren und im favoriten menu die waffen zu wechseln, nur wenn ich von fernkampf auf nahkampf switchen will (was verdammt oft ist).
oder mal einen zauber casten will. das fand ich in oblivion mit hotkeys deutlich besser!!

aber wenigstens scheint skyrim das erste bethesda game zu sein, dessen engine so ausgereift ist, dass es bei mir nicht alle 5 min verreckt (skyrim ist bis jetzt noch nie abgeschmiert, fallout 3 und oblivion hätte ich bereits 10x neustarten dürfen in der zeit...).


----------



## aut-taker (12. November 2011)

Also ich wollte mich auch hier mal melden, habe doch auch mit einiger Vorfreude gewartet und wollte nun mal meine Sicht mitteilen:

- Das Spiel war (+Update!) schon einen Tag vorher(sprich am 10.) in den Warez-Seiten verfügbar, das finde ich etwas schade.

- Die Grafik hat mich (vor allem nach den Screenshots) geschockt - leider im negativen Sinne. Ich spiele auf Ultra und alles hoch, und während die Landschaft teilweise wirklich schön ist, ist auf mittlere bis nahe Entfernung das meiste ziemlich hässlich, und ich hatte auch keine deutliche Verbesserung der Texturen gegenüber Oblivion bemerkt. Zusätzlich: Nur DX9, obwohl DX11(!) angekündigt war.. 

- Das Konsolen-Menü ist eine absolute Frechheit, manchmal mit der Maus nicht anklickbar (und noch dazu nicht gerade ein Schmuckstück), danke an Todd Howard dass er uns hier hängen gelassen hat.

- Teilweise heftige Bugs (gleich mal in der ersten Stadt ein Kopfgeld bekommen weil ich ein Huhn getötet habe - Zeuge war ein anderes Huhn(!), darauf greift mich der Schmied und mein Gefährte an  Dann suche ich die nächste Stadt, und werde mitten im Kampf mit zwei fetten Mammuts plötzlich von der Stadtwache im entfernten Dragonsreach festgenommen o.O)

- Interessante Spielwelt, schöne Gimmicks (wie Infos in Büchern, teilweise Skillpoints), sehr nette Sidequests (wie Hilf dem Jungen dass das Mädchen ihn in Ruhe lässt - sie sagt dann, wenn er mich küssen würde müsste ich ihn ja nicht immer hauen ), sehr 
tolles Schmieden, Alchimie etc., nettes Kampfsystem, vor allem die Aufpralleffekte, dafür schade dass man nur zweihändig blocken kann(bzw Schild). Riesige Verbesserung imo: Jeder Skill bringt ein Lvl-Up (nicht wie in Oblivion)!

-  Leider kann der Sammeltrieb noch immer nicht ausgelebt werden, Inventar ist bei mir meist nach einigen Minuten voll, bei einem Quest wo man dann plündern kann (zB Räuber in der Mondhöhle) kann man oft nicht alles mitnehmen, was schade ist.

Insgesamt ein tolles Spiel, das die Erwartungen aber nicht ganz erfüllt hat, jedoch mit Patches noch wirklich großartig werden kann, denke ich


----------



## danthe (12. November 2011)

@aut-taker:
Habe auch kurz nach Beginn des Spiels im ersten Dorf nur zum Ausprobieren ein Huhn getötet. Hätte echt nicht damit gerechnet, dass mich alle umbringen wollen deswegen. Aber bist du dir sicher, dass das ein Bug ist? Vielleicht ist es auch beabsichtigt, auch wenn ich es total überzogen finde...

@topic:
Mein Eindruck zum Spiel ist wirklich fantastisch. Dachte erst, ich kaufs mir mal, wird betimmt "ganz gut". Spiele nicht oft Rollenspiele, aber dieses Spiel hat mich wirklich umgehauen. Einfach nur genial. Die Grafik ist zwar nicht die allerhübscheste, aber die Landschaften sind einfach nur "wow". Was mich arg nervt, sind die konsoligen Menüs. Da man manchmal weder Maus noch Mausrad benutzen kann, sondern nur Pfeiltasten, spiele ich jetzt mit meinem Xbox-Controller. Hätte wirklich gerne mit Maus und Tastatur gespielt, aber was solls. All diese Mankos sind mir eigentlich recht egal, denn das Gameplay ist einfach so unfassbar gut, das gleicht alles andere aus. Hat die 90 % wirklich verdient, absolute Spitze!


----------



## Morathi (12. November 2011)

LostHero schrieb:


> einziges manko das mir bis jetzt wirklich negativ aufgefallen ist, ist das verdammte interface und die unglaublich umständliche/komplizierte steuerung. mir geht es übelst auf die nüsse ständig mit q das spiel zu pausieren und im favoriten menu die waffen zu wechseln, nur wenn ich von fernkampf auf nahkampf switchen will (was verdammt oft ist).
> oder mal einen zauber casten will. das fand ich in oblivion mit hotkeys deutlich besser!!



Jup, dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Dazumal die Tasten 1-9 ja wirklich genau garkeinen Nutzen erfüllen. Könnte man genau wie in Oblivion als Waffenslots nutzen. Absolut unverständlich, warum das nicht geht ....


----------



## Cillian (12. November 2011)

Morathi schrieb:


> Jup, dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Dazumal die Tasten 1-9 ja wirklich genau garkeinen Nutzen erfüllen. Könnte man genau wie in Oblivion als Waffenslots nutzen. Absolut unverständlich, warum das nicht geht ....



Über das Favoritenmenü (Q) könnt ihr euren Favoriten die Ziffern 1 bis 8 zuweisen um eure Waffe oder Zauber ohne das Favoritenmenü schnell wechseln zu können.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (12. November 2011)

LostHero schrieb:


> mein erster eindruck nach 1 std spielzeit ist einfach zu beschreiben:
> 
> wow!
> 
> ...


Im Favoritenmenü kannst du die Items und Zauber den vertrauten Hotkeys (1- zuweisen. Einfach das Item bzw den Zauber mit der Maus markieren und die gewünschte Hotkey-Taste drücken.

edit: Da war der Cillian wieder mal schneller.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (12. November 2011)

danthe schrieb:


> Hat die 90 % wirklich verdient, absolute Spitze!


 90 für die Xbox-360-Fassung... PC-Fassung befindet sich immer noch im Test.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (12. November 2011)

aut-taker schrieb:


> -  Leider kann der Sammeltrieb noch immer nicht ausgelebt werden, Inventar ist bei mir meist nach einigen Minuten voll, bei einem Quest wo man dann plündern kann (zB Räuber in der Mondhöhle) kann man oft nicht alles mitnehmen, was schade ist.


Das Problem gibt sich mit der Zeit.


----------



## stawacz (12. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Das Problem gibt sich mit der Zeit.


 
da hätt ich auch mal ne frage zu.ich hab mitlerweile meinen vierten drachen erledigt,und mein inventar is nun voll mit knochen und schuppen.sollte ich die aufheben für zb rüstungen,waffen etc ,oder kann ich das einfach verscheuern?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (12. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> da hätt ich auch mal ne frage zu.ich hab mitlerweile meinen vierten drachen erledigt,und mein inventar is nun voll mit knochen und schuppen.sollte ich die aufheben für zb rüstungen,waffen etc ,oder kann ich das einfach verscheuern?


Aufheben! Zumindest einige. Schmiedekunst ist meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Skills im Spiel. Den hatte ich sehr schnell auf 100 - bringt enorm viel Geld und ist schnell hochgelevelt. Für leichte und schwere Drachenrüstungen brauchst du natürlich das entsprechende Material - Knochen und Schuppen. Allerdings braucht du das Zeug nicht im Überfluss, es sei denn, du willst sehr viele Rüstungen schmieden (was aber wenig Sinn macht). Ich würde einfach mal 10-20 von beiden Sorten aufheben und den Rest verkaufen. Letztendlich brauchst duim Grunde ja nur eine Rüstung für dich und eine für deinen Begleiter. Reine Magier können ggf drauf verzichten.

Ich bin übrigens nach jedem zweiten Drachenkampf zurück in mein Haus gedüst (hatte eins in Weißlauf - ist die beste Lage, wenn man schmieden will) und habe dort das Drachenmaterial gleich eingelagert. Tut man das nicht, hat man natürlich schnell Platzprobleme. Und das kann gerade in Dungeons später echt ärgerlich sein.


----------



## Moe225 (12. November 2011)

Kann mir evtl. jemand weiterhelfen?
Ich hab gestern das mit dem Favoriten-Menü herausgefunden und das man die einzelnen Items mit den Ziffern 1-8 belegen kann. Jetzt hab ich nur das Problem, dass ich als Schurke 2x Dolche verwende (keine gleichen) also muss der eine in die rechte hand und der andere in die linke. Soweit ist das kein Probelm. 
Aber wie schaff ich es beiden Dolchen, welche ja unterschiedliche sind, die gleiche Ziffer zu geben? 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Vordack (12. November 2011)

Ich spiele Seit 15 Stunden, davon die Hälfte ca. die Hauptquest. 

Als ich eben nach ner Walkthrough Seite gegoogelt habe da ich ein Problem mit einer Quest (nicht Main) hatte stieß ich auf einen Stroyline Walkthrough. Aus Neugier klickte ich drauf und war erschreckt. Laut denen (hab nur die Anzahl der Quests angeguckt) bin ich schon etwas mehr als halb mit der Mainstory durch (Am Ende steht Glückwunsch, Sie haben Skyrim beendet)...

Naja, egal, das Spiel ist einfach göttlich


----------



## Felix Schuetz (12. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich spiele Seit 15 Stunden, davon die Hälfte ca. die Hauptquest.
> 
> Als ich eben nach ner Walkthrough Seite gegoogelt habe da ich ein Problem mit einer Quest (nicht Main) hatte stieß ich auf einen Stroyline Walkthrough. Aus Neugier klickte ich drauf und war erschreckt. Laut denen (hab nur die Anzahl der Quests angeguckt) bin ich schon etwas mehr als halb mit der Mainstory durch (Am Ende steht Glückwunsch, Sie haben Skyrim beendet)...
> 
> Naja, egal, das Spiel ist einfach göttlich


Wie gesagt: 10 bis 15 Stunden für die Hauptquest. Für ein solches Spiel ist das aber ein ordentlicher Wert.


----------



## stawacz (12. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Aufheben! Zumindest einige. Schmiedekunst ist meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Skills im Spiel. Den hatte ich sehr schnell auf 100 - bringt enorm viel Geld und ist schnell hochgelevelt. Für leichte und schwere Drachenrüstungen brauchst du natürlich das entsprechende Material - Knochen und Schuppen. Allerdings braucht du das Zeug nicht im Überfluss, es sei denn, du willst sehr viele Rüstungen schmieden (was aber wenig Sinn macht). Ich würde einfach mal 10-20 von beiden Sorten aufheben und den Rest verkaufen. Letztendlich brauchst duim Grunde ja nur eine Rüstung für dich und eine für deinen Begleiter. Reine Magier können ggf drauf verzichten.
> 
> Ich bin übrigens nach jedem zweiten Drachenkampf zurück in mein Haus gedüst (hatte eins in Weißlauf - ist die beste Lage, wenn man schmieden will) und habe dort das Drachenmaterial gleich eingelagert. Tut man das nicht, hat man natürlich schnell Platzprobleme. Und das kann gerade in Dungeons später echt ärgerlich sein.


 

ah danke schön,,na dann werd ich mir mal n haus suchen^^


----------



## Vordack (12. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: 10 bis 15 Stunden für die Hauptquest. Für ein solches Spiel ist das aber ein ordentlicher Wert.


 
Danke. Ich habe den Test - und keine vorigen News - wegen Spoliergefahr (ich wollte garnichts wissen) nicht gelesen.

Ist nur gut zu wissen, dann mach ich langsamer mit ihr weiter, es gibt ja sonst genug zu tun^^

Zu Deiner letzten Schmiede Antwort, Thema AUFHEBEN, ist es nicht so daß die Leute bei denen es man verkauft es noch im Inventar haben so daß man es später zurückkaufen kann? Man macht verlust, klar, aber gerade am Anfang ist jeder Penny wichtig. Ich hab jetzt 5k in Bar, das Haus uns so gut wie alle erhältlichen Spells gekauft. Da könnte ich die Schuppen jetzt zurückkaufen.

Di Anzahl der Drachen - ist die begrenzt?

Danke


----------



## Felix Schuetz (12. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Danke. Ich habe den Test - und keine vorigen News - wegen Spoliergefahr (ich wollte garnichts wissen) nicht gelesen.
> 
> Ist nur gut zu wissen, dann mach ich langsamer mit ihr weiter, es gibt ja sonst genug zu tun^^


 Der Test mag ja polarisieren, aber nennenswert spoilern tut er nicht.  

Du brauchst dich mit der Hauptquest jedenfalls nicht zurückhalten. Es lohnt sich sogar, sie zeitnah zu spielen, da man nur durch sie zwei wichtige Drachenschreie (und ein ziemlich gutes Schwert) erhält. Die beiden Schreie erleichtern einem bestimmte Quests/Situationen im späteren Spielverlauf. Daher würde ich schon empfehlen, nicht ewig damit zu warten.


----------



## boyclar (13. November 2011)

Ich habe eine Frage und zwar, kann man eigentlich die Talente bzw. das Sternenbild zurücksetzen?


----------



## Morathi (13. November 2011)

Moe225 schrieb:


> Kann mir evtl. jemand weiterhelfen?
> Ich hab gestern das mit dem Favoriten-Menü herausgefunden und das man die einzelnen Items mit den Ziffern 1-8 belegen kann. Jetzt hab ich nur das Problem, dass ich als Schurke 2x Dolche verwende (keine gleichen) also muss der eine in die rechte hand und der andere in die linke. Soweit ist das kein Probelm.
> Aber wie schaff ich es beiden Dolchen, welche ja unterschiedliche sind, die gleiche Ziffer zu geben?
> 
> Danke schonmal im Vorraus


 
Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren! (Danke für den Tipp mit den Tasten erstmal ).



> Ich habe eine Frage und zwar, kann man eigentlich die Talente bzw. das Sternenbild zurücksetzen



Telente soweit ich weiss nicht, aber das Sternenbild kannst du an jedem Monolithen (nach dem Intro kommst du an drei davon dabei. Dieb, Magier und Krieger) ändern. Sobald du einen anderen aktivierst, wird das aktuelle Sternenbild ersetzt.


----------



## aut-taker (13. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens nach jedem zweiten Drachenkampf zurück in mein Haus gedüst (hatte eins in Weißlauf - ist die beste Lage, wenn man schmieden will) und habe dort das Drachenmaterial gleich eingelagert. Tut man das nicht, hat man natürlich schnell Platzprobleme. Und das kann gerade in Dungeons später echt ärgerlich sein.


 Grmbl#@!§ - Und ich hab mal natürlich gleich verkauft weil die Dinger so schwer waren und ich das Haus noch nicht hatte >.< Aber ja, hatte nicht daran gedacht dass ich dann ja im Haus einlagern kann, danke für den Tipp. Ja Schmieden find ich auch genial!
Und die Frage wegen dem zurückkaufen von den Drachendschuppen etc. und ob Drachen unbegrenzt sind würd mich auch interessieren, sonst habe ich nämlich gleich mal ein bisschen was versaut


----------



## Felix Schuetz (13. November 2011)

aut-taker schrieb:


> Grmbl#@!§ - Und ich hab mal natürlich gleich verkauft weil die Dinger so schwer waren und ich das Haus noch nicht hatte >.< Aber ja, hatte nicht daran gedacht dass ich dann ja im Haus einlagern kann, danke für den Tipp. Ja Schmieden find ich auch genial!
> Und die Frage wegen dem zurückkaufen von den Drachendschuppen etc. und ob Drachen unbegrenzt sind würd mich auch interessieren, sonst habe ich nämlich gleich mal ein bisschen was versaut


 Du brauchst ja nicht wirklich viele Schuppen bzw Knochen. Kommt eben drauf an, wieviele Rüstungen du herstellen und ggf verzaubern willst. Sonst genügen ja grundsätzlich zwei Rüstungen, eine für dich und eine für deinen Begleiter. Ist also nicht schlimm, wenn man welche verkauft. Es gibt ohnehin jede Menge Drachen in Skyrim.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2011)

@Felix Schütz: Hattet ihr in der Redaktion eigentlich auch so mit Abstürzen zu kämpfen? 
Ich find das Spiel phantastisch, nur wenn ich in einem Dorf/einer Stadt bin und in ein Haus eintreten will, dann schmeißt es mich oft ohne irgendeine Fehlermeldung einfach auf den Desktop.
Wäre sehr dankbar, wenn da jemand eine Lösung weiß, weil die ganzen Abstürze machen einen wahnsinnig 
 Sonst muss ich warten, bis der nächste Patch kommt.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (13. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> @Felix Schütz: Hattet ihr in der Redaktion eigentlich auch so mit Abstürzen zu kämpfen?
> Ich find das Spiel phantastisch, nur wenn ich in einem Dorf/einer Stadt bin und in ein Haus eintreten will, dann schmeißt es mich oft ohne irgendeine Fehlermeldung einfach auf den Desktop.
> Wäre sehr dankbar, wenn da jemand eine Lösung weiß, weil die ganzen Abstürze machen einen wahnsinnig
> Sonst muss ich warten, bis der nächste Patch kommt.


 Also bislang hatte ich keine Probleme, hab auch noch nix Gegenteiliges von den Kollegen gehört. Werde mich morgen mal im Forum unschauen, vielleicht gibt's ja ne simple Lösung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Also bislang hatte ich keine Probleme, hab auch noch nix Gegenteiliges von den Kollegen gehört. Werde mich morgen mal im Forum unschauen, vielleicht gibt's ja ne simple Lösung.


 Ok, danke schonmal


----------



## MisterSmith (13. November 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> _· Steam-Anbindung als Kopierschutz
> 
> _...was leider nichts bringt. Lasst ihn lieber ganz weg.


 Beziehst du dich auf das manuelle Starten? Ist für mich leider keine Alternative, da ich Spiele die ich spiele grundsätzlich kaufe. Steam wird wohl aber trotzdem benötigt, alleine schon um die Updates zu installieren.

Da bringt mir dann diese Möglichkeit auch nichts, da Steam laut der folgenden Seite trotzdem installiert sein muss und auf die Updates würde ich auch nicht verzichten wollen. 
Steam - Fragen und Antworten | The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Beziehst du dich auf das manuelle Starten? Ist für mich leider keine Alternative, da ich Spiele die ich spiele grundsätzlich kaufe. Steam wird wohl aber trotzdem benötigt, alleine schon um die Updates zu installieren.
> 
> Da bringt mir dann diese Möglichkeit auch nichts, da Steam laut der folgenden Seite trotzdem installiert sein muss und auf die Updates würde ich auch nicht verzichten wollen.
> Steam - Fragen und Antworten | The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim





> *Kann ich Skyrim spielen, ohne dass Steam im Hintergrund läuft?*
> Nein. Der Steam-Client muss immer laufen, wenn man Skyrim spielt. Maßnahmen, um das zu umgehen, sind illegal.



Was nicht ganz richtig ist. Ich habs grad mal getestet. Wenn man anstatt den Skyrim Launcher zu starten, einfach in den Ordner geht und die TES V.exe startet, dann startet das Spiel sogar ohne Steam offen zu haben oder eingeloggt zu sein.  Ob man dadurch allerdings irgendwelche Nachteile hat, das weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MisterSmith (13. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was nicht ganz richtig ist. Ich habs grad mal getestet. Wenn man anstatt den Skyrim Launcher zu starten, einfach in den Ordner geht und die TES V.exe startet, dann startet das Spiel sogar ohne Steam offen zu haben oder eingeloggt zu sein.  Ob man dadurch allerdings irgendwelche Nachteile hat, das weiß ich nicht.


Aber Steam wird doch automatisch bei der Installation von Skyrim mitinstalliert, falls nicht vorhanden?
Ist aber eigentlich egal, denn spätestens für die Updates benötigt man Steam...


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Aber Steam wird doch automatisch bei der Installation von Skyrim mitinstalliert, falls nicht vorhanden?
> Ist aber eigentlich egal, denn spätestens für die Updates benötigt man Steam...


 
Jap, für die Installation, Aktivierung und Patches brauchst es natürlich. Da führt kein legaler Weg dran vorbei.


----------



## Airmac (13. November 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Aber Steam wird doch automatisch bei der Installation von Skyrim mitinstalliert, falls nicht vorhanden?
> Ist aber eigentlich egal, denn spätestens für die Updates benötigt man Steam...


 
es ging darum, ob steam jedes mal im hintergrund mitlaufen muss während man spielt 
natürlich muss man es ab und zu mal anwerfen um updates zu laden....


----------



## MisterSmith (13. November 2011)

Airmac schrieb:


> es ging darum, ob steam jedes mal im hintergrund mitlaufen muss während man spielt
> natürlich muss man es ab und zu mal anwerfen um updates zu laden....


Das es ohne das Steamfenster startet, hatte ich schon auf einer anderen Seite gelesen, es kann aber trotzdem sein das auf die Steam-Bibliotheken zugegriffen wird und diese deshalb vorhanden sein müssen. Aber ich hatte ja bereits in meinem ersten Post geschrieben, weshalb das manuelle Starten mir nichts bringt.


----------



## rowoss (13. November 2011)

Das Spiel ist grossartig bis auf die selten dämliche Bedienung. Wer sich diese ausgedacht hat ist gehört zum Drachenfutter. Das Menü im Morrowind: einfach und Übersichtlich. In Skyrim unübersichtlich, buggy, und unlogisch. In keinen anderen Game hab ich sowas gesehen.


----------



## LordDelany (14. November 2011)

rowoss schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist grossartig bis auf die selten dämliche Bedienung. Wer sich diese ausgedacht hat ist gehört zum Drachenfutter. Das Menü im Morrowind: einfach und Übersichtlich. In Skyrim unübersichtlich, buggy, und unlogisch. In keinen anderen Game hab ich sowas gesehen.


 
Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Hab's bei jemand anderen gesehen und beschlossen, es nicht zu kaufen (jedenfalls nicht zum Vollpreis).

Die Menüs sind unglaublich schlecht und für mich persönlich kommt noch hinzu, dass man keine eigenen Zauber mehr erstellen kann 
Dass man stattdessen zwei verschiedene Zauber gleichzeitig "ausrüsten" kann finde ich völlig sinnlos, das ging in Morrowind via Hotkey auch im Bruchteil einer Sekunde. Das bischen Action das da hinzukommt ist mir egal.

Ansonsten ist's schon ein gutes Spiel, aber ich geb keine 50 Euro dafür aus - für so viel Geld hätten sie schon gescheite Menüs für die PC-Version entwickeln müssen...


----------



## Luuux (14. November 2011)

Das Menü ist wirklich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, doch man gewöhnt sich halbwegs dran. Außerdem gibt's ja sicher bald Mods, die sich des Menüs annehmen, wie bei Oblivion


----------



## Flo66R6 (14. November 2011)

Ich habe Skyrim nun auch rund 15 Stunden gespielt. Die Installation hat mich am Freitag einiges an Nerven gekostet weil die STEAM Server völlig überlastet waren. Nach dem Umstellen der Sprache waren noch einmal rund 1.3 GB an Download notwendig. Daher habe ich am Freitag nicht mehr spielen können und habe mich dann ein wenig mit BF3 "abreagiert" 

Am Samstag wollte mein Skyrim dann nicht starten bzw. bin ich sofort wieder auf dem Desktop gelandet  Auch der Workaround mit dem Sound (auf 44100Hz einstellen) hat bei mir nichts gebracht. Das Prüfen der Spieledateien in Steam hat dann letztlich geholfen.

Es war also vor dem Spielen zunächst einmal nur Frust angesagt. Jetz wo es läuft, macht es mir aber sehr viel Freude! Die Bedienung der Menüs ist allerdings wirklich ein wenig hakelig. Das Inventar geht ja noch, aber die Verwaltung der Favorieten und die Verwendung der Hotkeys ist eher suboptimal. Wechseln vom Bogen auf mein Nahkampfset (linke Hand Feuerzauber, rechte Hand Schwert) funktioniert meistens, jedoch nicht immer. Manchmal kommt es vor dass ich plötzlich in beiden Händen den Feurzauber aktiviert habe und ich die Einstellung über die Favoriten korrigieren muss. Auch das looten war in Fallout und Oblivion irgendwie komfortabler. Langsam gewöhne ich mich aber daran. Ein weiterer negativer Punkt sind Abstürze und Bugs im Menü. Es kommt vor, dass ich beim Looten auf "R" drücke, um alles zu nehmen, die Gegenstände jedoch nicht von der rechten Seite verschinden und in mein Inventar übertragen werden. Klicke ich dann einzeln auf einen Gegenstand den ich nehmen möchte, lande ich sofort auf dem Desktop. Das ist bei mir auch reproduzierbar.

Es sit auch schon vorgekommen, das ich einen Arkanen Verzauberer Tisch nicht mehr verlassen konnte. Ein Tastendruck auf "E" hat nichts gebracht. Auch andere Versuche den Tisch zu verlassen haben nichts gebracht und ich durfte beenden und neu laden. Es ist auch schon vorgekommen dass ich Dialoge nicht mehr verlassen konnte. die "Tab" Taste hat nicht funktioniert und selbst ein Mausklick auf "Zurück" hat nicht funktioniert. Hier muss Bethesda auf jeden Fall nachbessern!

Nun aber zu den Positiven Dingen: Abgesehen von den obigen Dingen ist Skyrim einfach ein fantastisches Spiel! Das Kampfsystem, die Charakter Entwicklung bzw. Skillsystem, das Crafting, einfach das gesamte Gameplay ist erstklassig. Die Grafik sieht insgesamt (mit den auf PC-Games vorgestellten ini Tweaks) super aus. Es gibt zwar hier und da ein paar matschige Texturen, insgesamt passt aber alles toll zusammen. Wenn der Mond hoch am Himmel steht, Polarlichter über den Nachthimmel wabern, Eisige Winde und Nebelschwaden über die Bergmassive wehen sieht das einfach unglaublich toll und Stimmungsvoll aus. Da kann man schon einmal die ein- oder andere Quest aufschieben und einfach nur die Landschaft bestaunen.

Bei den Dungeons merkt man das sie von Hand designt wurden. Die Liebe zum Detail ist schon enorm und das Leveldesign der Dungeons funktioniert viel besser als bei Oblivion. Alleine schon deswegen, weil es kaum Sackgassen gibt. Man kann die Dungeons wirklich "durchspielen" und muss nach dem Erkunden nicht wieder den ganzen Weg den man gekommen ist zurücklaufen. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad den ich spiele (Experte) ist zum Teil zu leicht, zum Teil aber auch enorm vordernd. Der Kampf gegen mehrere Hexen, Magier oder auch manche Banditen bringt einen schon ins Schwitzen und man muss sich schon überlegen wie man welche Situation angeht.

Ich finde Skyrim macht fast alles ähnlich wie Oblivion, nur alles einen Tick besser. Wären die oben genannten Schwachpunkte nicht vorhanden, hätte es für mich mindestens 96% verdient. Durch die Schwachpunkte ist eine Abwertung auf 90% aber durchaus gerechtfertigt.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## TimSkyrim (14. November 2011)

Ich ZOCK nurnoch skyrim!!! ich Zock schon 30 Stnden und es wird immer Beser!!! Wer geht da noch raus da gibts keine quest  verdammt am freitag hat meine Omma geburtstag aber ich Skyrim zoggn!!! würdet ihr da hin gehn?!? die wird glaub ich 80 :o so jetzt muss mich wider ZOCKN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mothman (14. November 2011)

TimSkyrim schrieb:


> verdammt am freitag hat meine Omma geburtstag aber ich Skyrim zoggn!!! würdet ihr da hin gehn?!?


lol ... 
Hätte ich noch eine Oma, würde ich 100% zu ihrem Geburtstag gehen. 
Skyrim kannste immer zocken, deine Oma hat nur einmal im Leben 80. Geburtstag. 

Aber ich denke mal, dass du das eh nicht so ganz ernst gemeint hast.


----------



## marhal (14. November 2011)

wen interessiert den die xbox version ?
sind wir hier im kindergarten ?
ich dachte, die zeitschrift heisst PC Games, und nicht xbox games.

und wenn es keine pc version zum testen gibt, dann wartete man halt solange, bis es sie gibt. und testet einstweilen was anderes.  und versucht nicht, mit gewalt aktuell zu bleiben und solche peinlichkeiten herauszubrungen.

die traurige wahrheit ist, dass die serie deit daggerfall stetig an qualität verloren hat,
das magische feeling von daggerfall kam nie wieder auf.
bloss noch schwertkämpfe und sonstige schlägereien, echt öde.

es ist schon sowieso ein ärgernis, dass überhaupt ein pc spiel einer xbox version nachempfunden wird (reine faulheit der entwickler). xbox und konsorten sind kinderspiele, richtige spiele spielt man am pc und nirgendwo sonst. demnächst wird sonst noch der nintendo kindergarten standard.

ihr heisst PC Games, also testet auch pc games.
vorab versionen für die xbox sind sowas von uninteressant ...

obwohl sich leider bei dem entwickler bethesda bald die versionen kaum noch unterscheiden.
in wahrheit ist TES seit TES3 tot, das letzte gute TES Spiel war TES2-Daggerfall.


----------



## TimSkyrim (14. November 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> lol ...
> Hätte ich noch eine Oma, würde ich 100% zu ihrem Geburtstag gehen.
> Skyrim kannste immer zocken, deine Oma hat nur einmal im Leben 80. Geburtstag.
> 
> Aber ich denke mal, dass du das eh nicht so ganz ernst gemeint hast.



Na da wurde ich ja schnell ertappt. Das mit dem „die wird glaub ich 80 :o“ war vielleicht etwas übertrieben  Ich muss gestehen, dass ich damit bloß mein wenig provozieren wollte denn immerhin klingen hier einige Beiträge zumindest ähnlich. Im Übrigen besitze ich gar kein Skyrim; und leider auch keine Oma mehr. Na ja gut, das wird hier jetzt etwas zu Off-Topic, also: SKYRIM!!!!!


----------



## Verbil99 (14. November 2011)

Versteh echt nich wie ihr nur 90 Prozent geben könnt. Besser kann man ein Open-World Spiel eigentlich nicht machen, Oblivion fand ich doof, aber Skyrim ist von vorne bis hinten atmosphärisch, spannend, wunderschön und einfach toll. Bestes Spiel des Jahres, wenn nich der letzten 5 Jahre für mich.


----------



## Luccah (14. November 2011)

ich renne nun schon einige Stunden in Skyrim rum, bis auf einige kleine Kritikpunkte habe ich soweit eher wenig zu meckern.Ein grossen Kritikpunkt gilt dem Questlog, das ist total unübersichtlich. Warum werden die Quests nicht ordentlich unterteilt? Da hoffe ich auf die findigen Modder!! Zudem hätte ich mir sowas wie einen Kodex gewünscht ,ähnlich wie von Bioware Titel gewonnt & verwöhnt  .Dann hätte man so manche Dinge bequem nachlesen können,wie z.B. die Kultur der Nord, wer sind diese Graubärte etc.
Zudem erinnert mich einiges an FallOut3, das ist ja nicht weiter schlimm, aber einiges wirkt wie 1 zu 1 übernommen. Manchmal wirken diese Finishing VideoClips ,(moves kann man das ja kaum nennen) etwas albern. das geht besser. Die Möglichkeit zu treten wäre auch toll gewesen (das hab ich in Dark Messiah ausgiebig genutzt). Ansonsten äusserst hübsch und sogar hardwaremoderat. Bin gespannd wie es weiter geht.


----------



## boyclar (14. November 2011)

Skyrim ist eins der wenigen Spiele die ich für den Vollpreis gekauft habe, Grund? Ich möchte ein Spiel das länger Spaß macht, und nicht nach 8 Stunden schon durch ist und in der ecke wieder verstaubt... Skyrim ist klasse! 20 stunden bereits gespielt und es nimmt kein ende  So soll es sein


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (15. November 2011)

Wie zum Teufel ist denn jetzt eigentlich die Wertung der PC Version?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (15. November 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Wie zum Teufel ist denn jetzt eigentlich die Wertung der PC Version?


 Immer mit der Ruhe...


----------



## Sylabeth (15. November 2011)

Dieses Spiel macht einfach nur süchtig )))!!!


----------



## yami-sasuke (15. November 2011)

Also ich muss sagen das mich Skirim bissel entäscht hat ist nicht schlecht aber nach witcher 1,2 Dragon age 1,2  mass effect 1.2 oder  Faoulout 3+ New Vegas hab ich mehr erwartet ich würde ich max 83% geben


----------



## schokoeis (15. November 2011)

Das Spiel ist toll, keine Frage. 91% sind allerdings übertrieben. Bei einer Werung über 90% sollte auch die Steuerung und Menüführung top sein. Leider hat diese unter der Konsolenportierung gelitten. Ist für mich ein ganz großer Kritikpunkt.


----------



## danthe (15. November 2011)

@schokoeis:
Das sind wirklich Nachteile, aber man muss mal das Gesamtspiel sehen.
Vielleicht hast du schon gespielt, aber ich denke die meisten Spieler, inkl. mir, werden den fantastischen Eindruck vom Spiel teilen, trotz der Probleme.


----------



## Nightmar (15. November 2011)

@ Felix:

hatte ihr bei eurer PC-Testversion bei der deutschen synchro auch so nen hallen, fast schon blechern. wenn ich die englischen steam-files ziehe, habe ich den fehler nicht. wird dies evtl. noch per patch behoben?


----------



## Renox1 (15. November 2011)

Mit der Story stimme ich euch überhaupt nicht überein. Jede einzelne Quest ist sehr umwangreich und liebevoll gestaltet. Die Story ist eine der besten von wenigsten Rollenspielen überhaupt!


----------



## DrProof (15. November 2011)

Die Menüführung ist echt gewöhnungsbedürftig auf den PC... vor allem weil man in manchen Tasten mit Maus bestätigen muss.. Wie beim verkaufen, etc... "Entern" hilft hier gar nichts... Schade drum... Das hat echt viel kaputt gemacht beim durchspielen...


----------



## rowoss (15. November 2011)

Man merk das sich die Reihe echt weiterentwickelt hat. Athmosphärisch ist Skyrim Top.
Vor allem gefällt mir das Raue, was in Oblivion dagegen war Idylle pur. Aber ein Knackpunkt bleibt: mein grösste Kritik: die Bedienung! Inventarverwaltung und Menuführung haben sich seit Morrowind über Oblivion und Fallout3 immer mehr zu unbediehnbar und kryptisch entwickelt. Hatte man bei Morrowind noch alles auf einen Screen und sofort anklickbar wurds immer verschachtelter und unplausibler. zu mindest wünsch ich mir die Menü/Inventar-Bedienung von Oblivion zurück.


----------



## schokoeis (15. November 2011)

danthe schrieb:


> @schokoeis:
> Das sind wirklich Nachteile, aber man muss mal das Gesamtspiel sehen.
> Vielleicht hast du schon gespielt, aber ich denke die meisten Spieler, inkl. mir, werden den fantastischen Eindruck vom Spiel teilen, trotz der Probleme.


 
Ich teile den fantastischen Gesamteindruck auch. Wies noch wie ich unbedingt zur Magierakademie wollte und den direkten weg über die Berge genommen hab, musste direkt die Heizung noch bissl hochdrehen bei dem Schneesturm. 

Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht waum man die Steuerung nicht an die Möglichkeiten des PC's anpassen kann. Wie gesagt, bei einer Wertung über 90% erwarte ich ein rundum perfektes Spiel das bei solch elemtaren Dingen nichts falsch macht.


----------



## karsten2409 (15. November 2011)

Das ganze spiel ist TOP , auch wegen der Menüführung wo manche am jammern sind ist gar nicht so übel , wenn man ein wenig seinen Kopf anstrengt kann man die Tasten auch manuell seinen Wünschen anpassen , dann funkt das ganze auch wunderbar ! Zum Spiel selber : Besser als Gothic 4 , besser als The Witcher 2 , < < diese beiden waren eine Schande für das Rollenspiel Genre , und ich hoffe man nimmt sich ein gutes Beispiel an Skyrim , denn dieses Rollenspiel ist das seit Jahren beste seiner ART ! Herzlichen Glückwünsch Bethesda , da habt ihr nach Fallout 3 den nächsten Paukenschlag gebracht , weiter so !


----------



## stawacz (15. November 2011)

also ich bin mitlerweile lev 17,und hellauf begeistert von dem spiel.es macht wirklich absolut süchtig durch die landen zu streifen und neue ruinen etc zu entdecken.
den kritikpunkt mit der steuerung kann ich nur begrenzt nachvollziehen da ich eh mit dem gamepad spiele,und das so,auch super funktioniert.
mit tastatur stell ich mir das schon schwerer vor.kann jedem nur empfehlen wenn er ein pad besitzt,damit zu spielen.

was ich am besten finde,abgesehen von den eh schon unendlichen möglichkeiten,das die welt so lebendig rüber kommt.
es kommt nich selten vor das man durch den wald latscht und man beobachten kann wie in der ferne zb ein drachen gegen einen bären kämpft

für mich is der titel spiel des jahres nun gefallen


----------



## rowoss (15. November 2011)

Die Bedienung per Tastatur is auch ziemlich buggy, da Skyrim einige Funktionen nicht wirklich auf die neue Taste zuweist, ich hab ne menge Frust mit Trial und Error gehabt um Funktionen wiederzufinden bzw herrauszufinden wie man bestimmte Aktionen ausführt (zB gegenstände fallenlassen, Hand rechts/links). Auf nen Gamepad mags ja keine Probleme zugeben, aber es gibt noch Pc-Puristen die sich vorm Kopf gestossen fühlen, wenn es per Tastatur sich nicht sauber bedien lässt.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (15. November 2011)

Nightmar schrieb:


> @ Felix:
> 
> hatte ihr bei eurer PC-Testversion bei der deutschen synchro auch so nen hallen, fast schon blechern. wenn ich die englischen steam-files ziehe, habe ich den fehler nicht. wird dies evtl. noch per patch behoben?


 Nope, kein Hall, kein Echo bei uns. Zumindest nicht an Stellen, wo's nicht sein sollte.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (15. November 2011)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Ich teile den fantastischen Gesamteindruck auch. Wies noch wie ich unbedingt zur Magierakademie wollte und den direkten weg über die Berge genommen hab, musste direkt die Heizung noch bissl hochdrehen bei dem Schneesturm.
> 
> Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht waum man die Steuerung nicht an die Möglichkeiten des PC's anpassen kann. Wie gesagt, bei einer Wertung über 90% erwarte ich ein rundum perfektes Spiel das bei solch elemtaren Dingen nichts falsch macht.


 Rundum perfekt wäre keine 91, sondern eine 100...


----------



## Nightmar (15. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Nope, kein Hall, kein Echo bei uns. Zumindest nicht an Stellen, wo's nicht sein sollte.



ok, gibt ne möglichekit das zu beheben. ist halt komisch, dass die englischen original-files sauber von der vertonung sind und bei der deutsche halt mit nem blechernen klang


----------



## Eshmael (15. November 2011)

Skyrim ist ganz nett. Mehr aber auch nicht.
Die Steuerung ist lächerlich schlecht organisiert.
Das fängt schon damit an das ich die Favoriten nicht manierlich sortieren kann, und es auch nur eine Favoritenliste gibt.
Ich kann das Inv. nicht nach Gewicht sortieren, geschweige denn Preis/Gewicht.
Ich klicke an dutzenden Stellen halt einmal mehr als nötig wäre wenn mans intuitiv gemacht hätte.
Das mit den Büchern ist halt genau der selbe Kappes wie in FallOut3, nur konnte man da am Einband zumindest erkennen welches Buch Skills steigerte. So klicke ich mich endlos lange in NSC Bibliotheken durch Horden von bereits gelesenen Büchern (oder hoffe das Skillsteigerungsbücher alle teurer wie 20 Gold sind).

Es gibt zahllos unlogische Dinge (eine Denkwürdige Nacht, ich saufe weeeit im Osten des Landes, und werde am westlichsten Ende der Karte wieder auf.. ja ne is klar.. man läuft halt schon mal paar Dutzend km im besoffenen Kopp ohne etwas davon zu wissen).
Oder dich stören die Blicke beim stehlen? Stülp den leuten halt nen Eimer übern Kopf.
Du hast jemand 1500 Gold gegeben damit er dir was beibringt (+5stufen)? Nimm ihn in deine Gruppe und tausch paar sachen. Am besten die 1500 Gold zurück in dein Inventar.

Stimmung? Fehlanzeiige. Glaubwürdige NSCs die dich im Spiel fesseln? Tja dann muste was anderes spielen.
Zudem ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad bisher lachhaft (ich bin (von meinem nächtlichen Saufabstecher abgesehen) erst in Stadt 1). Ich habe dank Taschendiebstahl und Schleichen aber schon lvl 21.
Ich hoffe das die Drachen ne Herausforderung darstellen. Da ich aber schon hörte das man den ersten mit lvl 4 besiegen kann, kann ich den Traum wohl auch gleich vergessen.

Wer dazu noch richtig beschissene Animationen sehen will, sollte ne Kuh schlagen und ihr bei der Flucht durchs Unterholz zuschauen. Ne Lok bewegt sich natürlicher.

Klar ist es groß, und manchmal ists richtig beeindruckend, die Charerschaffung ist wahnsinnig komplex, und der Beginn ist ein echtes Aha Erlebnis.
Aber ich würd Skyrim ne 80% geben aktuell.
Mal schauen ob die Story es noch reißt dann geht vielleicht noch nach oben. Wenn noch so ein paar Aussetzer kommen gehts aber auch noch nach unten.

Ich weiß ja nicht so genau was sonst so dieses Jahr raus kam, aber die Hoffnung aufs beste RPG 2011 ist begraben.

Entgegen der anderen 4 elder Scrolls teile spielt es sich aber nicht so lahmarshig, das ichs wohl zumindest zu Ende spiele (wenn mir Batman arkham city nicht in die quere kommt).


----------



## Nightmar (15. November 2011)

Nightmar schrieb:


> ok, gibt ne möglichekit das zu beheben. ist halt komisch, dass die englischen original-files sauber von der vertonung sind und bei der deutsche halt mit nem blechernen klang


 
Edit:

es hört sich halt so an, wie ich schlecht aufgenommene MP3, kein klarer klang


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. November 2011)

Eshmael schrieb:


> Zudem ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad bisher lachhaft (ich bin (von meinem nächtlichen Saufabstecher abgesehen) erst in Stadt 1). Ich habe dank Taschendiebstahl und Schleichen aber schon lvl 21.


 
Du weißt ja, dass man in den Optionen den Schwierigkeitsgrad umstellen kann. Hast du das schon gemacht?


----------



## KabraxisObliv (15. November 2011)

rowoss schrieb:


> Die Bedienung per Tastatur is auch ziemlich buggy, da Skyrim einige Funktionen nicht wirklich auf die neue Taste zuweist, ich hab ne menge Frust mit Trial und Error gehabt um Funktionen wiederzufinden bzw herrauszufinden wie man bestimmte Aktionen ausführt (zB gegenstände fallenlassen, Hand rechts/links). Auf nen Gamepad mags ja keine Probleme zugeben, aber es gibt noch Pc-Puristen die sich vorm Kopf gestossen fühlen, wenn es per Tastatur sich nicht sauber bedien lässt.


 
Stimmt, das habe ich auch. Weise ich Waffen ziehen (Standard R) das F zu, und Kamerawechsel (Standard F) das C zu, kann ich im Inventar keine Favoriten mehr hinzufügen, denn dieses wäre Standard F (wird auch noch angezeigt, dass es F ist). Bei mir wäre es aber C. C ist aber im Inventar festgelegt auf die 3D-Ansicht der Objekte, um sie genauer betrachten zu können. Also ist C doppeltbelegt und ich kann keine Favoriten mehr hinzufügen. Auf F ist jetzt korrekterweise das, was Standard R ist, also Objekte wegwerfen, allerdings wird angezeigt, dass es noch R ist.
Manchmal sind mir Dialoge auch ein bisschen zu vorgegeben, wo ich mir dann denke, dass mein Charakter eigentlich lieber etwas anderes gesagt hätte. Ist aber nicht oft so. Oft hat man ja Auswahl.

Diesen blächernen Sound hatte ich am Anfang auch. Klang fast nach einem blächernen Rauschen, das im Hintergrund mitlief... das hat sich aber inzwischen gelegt. Ich weiß nicht, woran es lag oder warum es sich von selbst behoben hat. Vielleicht ist es auch immer noch da, aber nur bei bestimmten Aufnahmen, die ich ene Zeit schon nicht hatte.
Rundum gefällt mir die deutsche Synchro aber sehr gut.

Das war es dann auch schon mit Kritik. Abgesehen von den Kleinigkeiten, die hoffentlich gepatched werden - davon gehe ich aber aus - gibt es kaum.. nein, eigentlich für mich nichts zu kritisieren. Es gibt so viel zum Staunen, so viele Möglichkeiten, so viel Freiheit.. die HQ finde ich bisher auch sehr spannend... und als TES Lore-Fan, der gerne mal die Bücher liest oder in der Elder Scrolls-Wiki nachliest, hat das Spiel mich schon oft beeindruckt... so viele Dinge, von denen man mal in TES III oder TES IV gelesen hat, tauchen jetzt auf. Auch Dinge, mit denen man überhaupt nicht rechnet. Absolut genial.
Die Lösung mit den Sternzeichen finde ich auch gut. Während sie sonst nur kleine Boni gaben, hat man jetzt auf der einen Seite die Sternzeichen-Steine, die wesentlich interessanter sind und die sich auch mal wechseln lassen. Und auf der anderen Seite das Fähigkeiten-Menü, das aus Sternzeichen besteht. Eine tolle, neue Lösung.


----------



## Angeldust (15. November 2011)

@ Felix:

Wie kommst du auf den Trichter, dass Skyrim schon den Titel für das beste RPG in der Tasche hat?

Tester sind zwar immo zum Großteil bissi verblendet aber zumindest auf Metacritic sieht man dass TW2 genauso gut von den Spielern bewertet wurde.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. November 2011)

Angeldust schrieb:


> @ Felix:
> 
> Wie kommst du auf den Trichter, dass Skyrim schon den Titel für das beste RPG in der Tasche hat?
> 
> Tester sind zwar immo zum Großteil bissi verblendet aber zumindest auf Metacritic sieht man dass TW2 genauso gut von den Spielern bewertet wurde.


 
Natürlich ist das _Ansichtsache, aber für mich_ z.B. ist Skyrim das beste Rollenspiel seit Gothic 2 und Morrowind.


----------



## stawacz (15. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das _Ansichtsache, aber für mich_ z.B. ist Skyrim das beste Rollenspiel seit Gothic 2 und Morrowind.


 

sign\


----------



## Felix Schuetz (15. November 2011)

Angeldust schrieb:


> @ Felix:
> 
> Wie kommst du auf den Trichter, dass Skyrim schon den Titel für das beste RPG in der Tasche hat?
> 
> Tester sind zwar immo zum Großteil bissi verblendet aber zumindest auf Metacritic sieht man dass TW2 genauso gut von den Spielern bewertet wurde.


 Auf diesen Trichter komme ich, weil ich beide Spiele für PC Games getestet habe - vollkommen verblendet, versteht sich.  Und da es mir doch hoffentlich gestattet ist, in _meinem _Meinungskasten eine Prognose ("..._dürfte _ihm der Titel...") abzugeben, sehe ich keinen Grund dafür, mich jetzt von der Seite anmachen zu lassen.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (15. November 2011)

Eshmael schrieb:


> Zudem ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad bisher lachhaft (ich bin (von meinem nächtlichen Saufabstecher abgesehen) erst in Stadt 1). Ich habe dank Taschendiebstahl und Schleichen aber schon lvl 21.
> Ich hoffe das die Drachen ne Herausforderung darstellen. Da ich aber schon hörte das man den ersten mit lvl 4 besiegen kann, kann ich den Traum wohl auch gleich vergessen.





Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Du weißt ja, dass man in den Optionen den  Schwierigkeitsgrad umstellen kann. Hast du das schon gemacht?



Na, freu dich mal nicht zu früh, Eshmael. Als Dieb steigt man zwar schnell im Level auf (so wie ich auch) durch Schleichen und Schlösser knacken sowie Taschendiebstahl. Aber bedenke, dass zwar viele Gegner nicht mitleveln, es aber immer noch Gegner gibt, die es eben doch tun, wie zum Beispiel die Standardbanditen. Wenn du jetzt auf Level 20 bist, aber noch wenig Bogenschiessen trainiert hast oder zumindest den Nahkampf, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch. 
Bin jetzt auf Level 20, denke ich, und eine 1 gegen 1 Konfrontation gegen einen Banditen ist schon sehr schwierig. Man muss wirklich stark darauf achten, unentdeckt zu bleiben. Das ist sehr gut so, aber das schnelle aufsteigen, kann auch zum Problem werden. Man ist eben doch ein Dieb und kein Nahkämpfer. Also über niedrigen Schwierigkeitsgrad sollte man sich gerade als Dieb eigentlich nicht beklagen können. Und wenn doch, genau, Schwierigkeitsgrad einfach mal hochdrehen.
Und die Drachen, glaube mir, die sind eine enorme Herausforderungen. Eben wieder besonders für einen Dieb. Den juckt so ein Pfeil nicht weiter. Man kämpft zwar früh gegen einen, wie du sagtest, aber dass man den besiegt hat auch seinen Grund, einfach mal spielen. 


Edit: Stimme zu, bin absoluter Witcher-Fan, aber Skyrim ist auch für mich ganz klar, das beste Rollenspiel seit langem. Von der Stimmung kommt es auf das Niveau von Morrowind, vom Umfang und Spielzeit wohl an ein Baldur's Gate, mal sehen. Irgendwie scheint für die meisten einfach alles zu stimmen. Natürlich gibt es auch Kritiker, aber das ist ja immer so. Auch bei Witcher, auch bei Morrowind, auch bei Gothic, auch bei den Klassikern.


----------



## schokoeis (15. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Rundum perfekt wäre keine 91, sondern eine 100...


 
Dafür das ihr mit 90+ Wertungen meist recht knausrig seid gibt es hier zu viele Kritikpunkte, der Schwerwiegenste die Steuerung...
Hatte gedacht das 90+ Wertungen für sehr gute Spiel mit kleinen Macken verteilt werden. Eine sehr schlecht portierte Konsolensteuerung ist keine kleine Macke...

Zum Kommentar "Hirn anstrengen": klar hab ich rausgefunden wie man die Steuerung halbwegs anpassen kann, aber warum kann das nicht intuitiv sein

Zum Kommentar "mit Gamepad gehts super": ja ich hab ein XBox-Controller... Für Racing- und Actionspiele wie Darksiders oder Dirt 2 aber nicht für RPG's, noch dazu FP-Titel, ich versuch mir grad das zielen beim zaubern oder Bogenschießen vorzustellen *schauder* ne lass mal.


----------



## Steppenheld (15. November 2011)

Das mit den Entscheidungen kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen,

*SPOILER*

denn als ich mit den Stormcloaks Whiterun eingenommen habe und gegen den Jarl kämpfen musste der mich Tage davor zum "Thane" erklärt hatte und dann seinen Unmut an mir ausließ, dachte ich mir schon: "Mist, wäre ich doch zu den Imperials gegangen", weil ich den Typen doch sehr mochte ^^


----------



## Angeldust (15. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Auf diesen Trichter komme ich, weil ich beide Spiele für PC Games getestet habe - vollkommen verblendet, versteht sich.  Und da es mir doch hoffentlich gestattet ist, in _meinem _Meinungskasten eine Prognose ("..._dürfte _ihm der Titel...") abzugeben, sehe ich keinen Grund dafür, mich jetzt von der Seite anmachen zu lassen.


 
Die Formulierung hieße neutral:

Dürfte hervorragende Chancen auf "Blabla" haben


Skyrim hat im Schnitt 95 auf Metacritic bei ner 85er Spielerwertung. PCG bzw. du bist fast noch moderat mit der Wertung. Sie ist zu hoch auf jeden Fall... 

Ich will dir nicht deinen Rollenspielsachverstand absprechen aber einem Spiel, dass gravierende Steuerungsprobleme hat ne 9x zu geben ist fraglich. Nichts gegen die Welt oder die Freiheit oder sonst was... aber die Hausaufgaben muss man auch machen wenn man ne 9 vorne bekommt.

Und der größte Minuspunkt: Story (wie bei Oblivion mau) wirkt sich auch nicht so aus dass man unter 90 kommt? 

Evtl muss man ja Openworld RPGs anders bewerten als "normale" RPGs...


----------



## Felix Schuetz (15. November 2011)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Die Formulierung hieße neutral:
> 
> Dürfte hervorragende Chancen auf "Blabla" haben
> 
> ...


 Was genau möchtest du mir sagen?


----------



## yami-sasuke (15. November 2011)

Angeldust schrieb:


> @ Felix:
> 
> Wie kommst du auf den Trichter, dass Skyrim schon den Titel für das beste RPG in der Tasche hat?
> 
> Tester sind zwar immo zum Großteil bissi verblendet aber zumindest auf Metacritic sieht man dass TW2 genauso gut von den Spielern bewertet wurde.


 
genau ich finde TW2  auch viel besser als skirim


----------



## theddanield (15. November 2011)

ich hoffe hier kann mir irgendjemand weiterhelfen ich hab jetzt skyrim schon seit freitag und ich schaff es einfach nicht rein zu kommen!!! liegt das am spiel oder etwa an meinem pc?


----------



## yami-sasuke (15. November 2011)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Die Formulierung hieße neutral:
> 
> Dürfte hervorragende Chancen auf "Blabla" haben
> 
> ...


 

WÜrde ich auch sagen wer ne 90+ wertung hat muss zumindest ne anständige haupstory haben.
Da hat ja jeder cod oder bf mehr story bzw bessere^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. November 2011)

Man kann in einem Openworld Spiel keine Geschichte wie bei einem Gothic oder The Witcher machen, weil man dann die ganze Spielwelt, die spielerische Freiheit mehr eingrenzen müsste, aber dann die Elder Scrolls Reihe ihre Stärken verlieren würde. Das verstehen anscheinend viele nicht  Daher darf man die Geschichte auch nicht so hoch bewerten, wie bei einem kleineren, lineareren Spiel. Da kommt es mehr auf die spielerische Freiheit, die Stimmigkeit der Welt und den Entdeckerdrang an.

Da hab ich auch lieber so eine Spielwelt, die mich 100 und mehr Stunden unterhält, als eine total auf Story-fixierte und kleine Spielwelt, bei der das Spiel schon nach 15-20 Stunden vorbei ist.


----------



## hermano (15. November 2011)

@Shadow_Man: Wie Schütz in seinem Kommentar schreibt, hat Fallout 3 obwohl Open World eine deutlch fesselnde Haupthandlung hinbekommen! 

Sprich ein gegenseitiges Ausschließen zwischen Story-Drive und Handlungsfreiheit ist rein illusorisch!!

Es ist eine reine Investitionsfrage! Keine mathematische mit nur einer Lösung! Aber wenn man mehr auf das Geld als auf die Leidenschaft schaut, dann pfuschen die Investoren in die Kunst immer drein! Siehe Dragon Age-Franchise und Gothik 3.. Schon allein beim Wort $$ Franchise $$ wird mir übel..


----------



## Felix Schuetz (15. November 2011)

theddanield schrieb:


> ich hoffe hier kann mir irgendjemand weiterhelfen ich hab jetzt skyrim schon seit freitag und ich schaff es einfach nicht rein zu kommen!!! liegt das am spiel oder etwa an meinem pc?


 Kannst du das Problem genauer beschreiben?


----------



## yami-sasuke (15. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Man kann in einem Openworld Spiel keine Geschichte wie bei einem Gothic oder The Witcher machen, weil man dann die ganze Spielwelt, die spielerische Freiheit mehr eingrenzen müsste, aber dann die Elder Scrolls Reihe ihre Stärken verlieren würde. Das verstehen anscheinend viele nicht  Daher darf man die Geschichte auch nicht so hoch bewerten, wie bei einem kleineren, lineareren Spiel. Da kommt es mehr auf die spielerische Freiheit, die Stimmigkeit der Welt und den Entdeckerdrang an.
> 
> Da hab ich auch lieber so eine Spielwelt, die mich 100 und mehr Stunden unterhält, als eine total auf Story-fixierte und kleine Spielwelt, bei der das Spiel schon nach 15-20 Stunden vorbei ist.


 
stimmt nicht nciht so ganz gibt genug beispile wie es geht aber naja für mich fällt und steht ein rpg 1 gute story 2gutes kapmfsystem 3 entscheindungfreichheit   und das hat mir im skyrim alles entäuscht zum glück kommt bald mass effect  3 und risen2^^

Ps:Was nutz mir 100-200 stunde spielzeit wen die mich tatal langweilen^^


----------



## Felix Schuetz (15. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Man kann in einem Openworld Spiel keine Geschichte wie bei einem Gothic oder The Witcher machen, weil man dann die ganze Spielwelt, die spielerische Freiheit mehr eingrenzen müsste, aber dann die Elder Scrolls Reihe ihre Stärken verlieren würde. Das verstehen anscheinend viele nicht  Daher darf man die Geschichte auch nicht so hoch bewerten, wie bei einem kleineren, lineareren Spiel. Da kommt es mehr auf die spielerische Freiheit, die Stimmigkeit der Welt und den Entdeckerdrang an.
> 
> Da hab ich auch lieber so eine Spielwelt, die mich 100 und mehr Stunden unterhält, als eine total auf Story-fixierte und kleine Spielwelt, bei der das Spiel schon nach 15-20 Stunden vorbei ist.


 Sehe ich eben nicht so. Fallout 3 war ebenfalls verdammt groß und hatte trotzdem wesentlich mehr Entscheidungsfreiheit und eine Geschichte, die wesentlich persönlicher war als die von Skyrim.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. November 2011)

yami-sasuke schrieb:


> stimmt nicht nciht so ganz gibt genug beispile wie es geht aber naja für mich fällt und steht ein rpg 1 gute story 2gutes kapmfsystem 3 entscheindungfreichheit   und das hat mir im skyrim alles entäuscht zum glück kommt bald mass effect  3 und risen2^^
> 
> Ps:Was nutz mir 100-200 stunde spielzeit wen die mich tatal langweilen^^


 
Dann ist das Spiel einfach nichts für dich. Mein ich jetzt auch nicht böse oder so. Allein das du es mit Risen 2 und Mass Effect 3 vergleichst zeigt mir, dass es wohl einfach nicht deine Art von Spiel ist. Es hat halt jeder einen anderen Geschmack


----------



## anjuna80 (15. November 2011)

yami-sasuke schrieb:


> stimmt nicht nciht so ganz gibt genug beispile wie es geht aber naja für mich fällt und steht ein rpg 1 gute story 2gutes kapmfsystem 3 entscheindungfreichheit und das hat mir im skyrim alles entäuscht zum glück kommt bald mass effect 3 und risen2^^
> 
> Ps:Was nutz mir 100-200 stunde spielzeit wen die mich tatal langweilen^^


Welche Beispiele wären das denn?
Ganz sicher nicht Mass Effect. Risen schon eher, das würde ich als Mittelding zwischen spielerischer Freiheit eines Morrowind und einem Storyabkauen a la Mass Effect sehen.


----------



## JamesMark (15. November 2011)

yami-sasuke schrieb:


> stimmt nicht nciht so ganz gibt genug beispile wie es geht aber naja für mich fällt und steht ein rpg 1 gute story 2gutes kapmfsystem 3 entscheindungfreichheit   und das hat mir im skyrim alles entäuscht zum glück kommt bald mass effect  3 und risen2^^
> 
> Ps:Was nutz mir 100-200 stunde spielzeit wen die mich tatal langweilen^^


 
Naja, ich bin nun schon *30 Stunden* in Himmelsrand unterwegs, langweilig war mir noch nie!
Man muss einfach der Typ für das Spiel sein. Man muss in eine Welt eintauchen können und sich mit ihr identifizieren meiner Meinung nach. Man erschafft sich einen Charakter, versetzt sich in diesen herein und lässt der Fantasie freien Lauf.

Hat man wenig Fantasie, ist weniger kreativ und hat halt keine Lust sein eigenes Abenteuer zu bestreiten, dann verstehe ich Leute, welche dieses Spiel vielleicht nicht mögen.

Ich mag es jedenfalls, man muss es nur wollen.


----------



## yami-sasuke (15. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dann ist das Spiel einfach nichts für dich. Mein ich jetzt auch nicht böse oder so. Allein das du es mit Risen 2 und Mass Effect 3 vergleichst zeigt mir, dass es wohl einfach nicht deine Art von Spiel ist. Es hat halt jeder einen anderen Geschmack


 
Die 2 haben ich erwähn wie am nächsten kommen und nein zb  Faulout 3+ New Vegas fand ich geil die hat eine gute story und viel entscheindungfreiheit^^
Und ich sagen ja nicht das es mir niccht gefallen hat sodern das es micht entäscht hat und das die story im vergleich zum andere rpg auch open world rpg schlecht ist.Und das ein open wolrd keine gute hauptstory haben ist total lacchhaft gibt genung beispiele^^


----------



## JamesMark (15. November 2011)

Ach ja, was die Entwickler aus der Engine und den Quellcodes herausgeholt haben finde ich erste Sahne. Sofern man Oblivion oder Morrowind gespielt hat, fällt einem das sofort auf.

Es wurden alte Schwächen ausgemerzt, viele Dinge zu früher verbessert und man wird immer wieder neu überrascht von der Spielwelt.

Die Quests sind um ein vielfaches besser als früher, wenn ich alleine an die "Hochzeit", oder andere Quests denke. Klasse gemacht Bethesda!

Endlich mal ein Spiel, welches meine Erwartungen vollends erfüllt hat, ....und nun auf ins Abenteuer!


----------



## alter-JuNge (15. November 2011)

ja also ich finde die haubtstory hätte spanender sein können aber was eigendlich die grosse stärke des spiels ist ist halt die freiheit was man tun kann, op Metzeln oder Handeln oder reisen oder oder oder...... man kann das spiel 200stunden spielen und man findet immer irgendwo irgendwas das fasziniert mich, bei The Witcher ist es mir wichtig die Story die entscheidung zwischen gut und böse aber The witcher ist ja auch kein Open RPG wie Mass Effect man darf diese 2 spiele nicht mit Skyrim vergleichen weil das eigendlich grund verschiedene spiele sind, es ist wie wen man BF3 mit CoD vergleicht man kann das nicht sind zwar beide shooter aber trozdem sehr verschieden aber unsere 12jährigen spieler checken das einfach nicht und machen sich das zu mission das spiel zu verteitigen komme was wolle


----------



## Luuux (15. November 2011)

alter-JuNge schrieb:


> ja also ich finde die haubtstory hätte spanender sein können aber was eigendlich die grosse stärke des spiels ist ist halt die freiheit was man tun kann, op Metzeln oder Handeln oder reisen oder oder oder...... man kann das spiel 200stunden spielen und man findet immer irgendwo irgendwas das fasziniert mich, bei The Witcher ist es mir wichtig die Story die entscheidung zwischen gut und böse aber The witcher ist ja auch kein Open RPG wie Mass Effect man darf diese 2 spiele nicht mit Skyrim vergleichen weil das eigendlich grund verschiedene spiele sind, es ist wie wen man BF3 mit CoD vergleicht man kann das nicht sind zwar beide shooter aber trozdem sehr verschieden aber unsere 12jährigen spieler checken das einfach nicht und machen sich das zu mission das spiel zu verteitigen komme was wolle


 
Könntest du BITTE BITTE ein paar Kommas in deine Sätze einbauen und generell etwas verständlicher schreiben? Nach deinem Kauderwelsch zu urteilen bist du selbst ein 12-Jähriger...


----------



## stawacz (15. November 2011)

yami-sasuke schrieb:


> WÜrde ich auch sagen wer ne 90+ wertung hat muss zumindest ne anständige haupstory haben.
> Da hat ja jeder cod oder bf mehr story bzw bessere^^


 hast du dich eigentlich auch nur ansatzweise mal informiert bevor du dir das spiel "zugelegt" hast?

skyrim is mit the witcher oder dragon age gar nicht zu vergleichen.das eine ist ein open world spiel,und das andere läuft durch schlauchlevels.

ich hab zb von der hauptstory noch garnichts gesehen,hab aber trotzdem schon fast 40 std spielzeit hinter mir und bin begeistert.wenn dir solche spiele nicht liegen,is es kein problem,,aber dann mach doch bitte nich das spiel nieder,nur weil du es nicht geschafft hast dich im vorfeld zu informieren


----------



## stawacz (15. November 2011)

alter-JuNge schrieb:


> The witcher ist ja auch kein Open RPG wie Mass Effect


 

.......!!!


----------



## Neawoulf (15. November 2011)

Nachdem ich jetzte ein paar Tage (und am Wochenende ziemlich umfangreich) durch Skyrim gewandelt bin; hier auch mal mein Senf zum Spiel:

Als Skyrim angekündigt wurde, war es irgendwie wie ein God-Game, man hat sich in Gedanken ausgemalt, dass dieses Spiel perfekt werden würde (ging zumindest mir so) und ich hab von Anfang an nicht viel in den Entwicklerinfos gefunden, was mir nicht gefallen hat. Das Setting, die Grafik, das Design, das alles wirkte in den Monaten vor Veröffentlichung einfach perfekt, viel besser als in Oblivion und nahezu auf Augenhöhe mit Morrowind (eines meiner Lieblingsspiele).

Als ich das Spiel dann installiert habe und das vereinfachte Levelsystem, die furchtbaren Menüs, die Google-Earth-artige Ingame Map, die Questmarker und den Kompass, der einen genau wie in Oblivion quasi blind zum Questziel geführt hat, gesehen habe, war ich doch irgendwie enttäuscht.

Dann habe ich die Welt erkundet, die ersten Dörfer besucht, die Atmosphäre in mich aufgenommen, erste Quests erledigt und ein paar Dungeons besucht und WOW! Das Spiel ist definitiv das beste Open World Rollenspiel seit Morrowind. Es ist nicht perfekt, aber das Spielgefühl ist einfach unglaublich gut, dagegen sind andere Rollenspiele der letzten Jahre (vor allem Two Worlds 2, von dem ich mir eine ähnliche Open World Erfahrung erhofft habe) ein lächerlicher Witz. Die Engine ist nicht perfekt und hat buchstäblich ihre Ecken und Kanten, aber das Art-Design ist einfach perfekt. Egal ob Gebäude, die Berge, Dungeons, Wälder, Flüsse ... alles wirkt so real und so atmosphärisch, dass man es sich beim Lesen eines Fantasyromans nicht schöner vorstellen kann. Dazu die lebendige Tierwelt, die Geräusche und die Musik ... ich liebe dieses Spiel schon jetzt und bin mir sicher, dass ich noch weit über 100 Stunden in der Welt von Skyrim verbringen werde, vielleicht auch über 200 Stunden und inkl. späterer Mods sicherlich auch noch mehr.

Die einzigen Dinge, für dich ich mir schnellstmöglich eine Mod wünsche: Die Menüs sollten einfach schöner gestaltet sein (weniger modern, mehr Verzierungen, halt mittelalterlicher/fantasymäßiger) und die Ingame-Karte. Da hoffe ich, dass eine Texturmod kommt, die die 3D Karte transparent macht und eine 2D Version drunterlegt, die ruhig mit der Karte, die der Spielepackung beliegt, identisch sein darf.

Sachen, die ich selbst schon "gemoddet" habe: Ein bisschen ini-Kram, hauptsächlich habe ich den Kompass und die schwebenden Questmarker abgeschaltet. Wenn ich nicht weiß, wo ich hin muss, kann ich immer noch auf die Karte schauen.

Ich denke, ich werde während des Spielens auch ein paar Bilder und Videos von schönen Orten machen und, wenn ich genügend Material habe, ein Video mit den schönsten Orten in Skyrim zusammenstellen (ähnlich, wie ich es damals bei Morrowind gemacht habe: VIDEOLINK).

Noch eine Kleinigkeit, die ich mir (neben den fehlerhaft bezeichneten Tastenangaben in den Menüs wenn die Steuerung geändert wurde) gepatcht wünscht wünsche. Der Ton ist bei mir sehr leise. Ich spiele mit Kopfhörer und habe sowohl am Kopfhörer selbst als auch unter Windows alle Lautstärkeregler auf Maximum stehen, trotzdem ist der Ton im Spiel sehr leise. Manchmal höre ich entfernt stimmen, drehe mich um und da steht ein Bandit quasi schon direkt hinter mir. Auch die tolle Musik und die atmosphärischen Umgebungsgeräusche gehen dabei ein wenig unter. Das Problem mit den blechern klingenden Stimmen, wovon ich schon häufiger gehört habe, habe ich allerdings nicht (liegt vielleicht aber daran, dass ich es einfach nicht höre, eben weil der Ton so leise ist).


----------



## yami-sasuke (15. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> hast du dich eigentlich auch nur ansatzweise mal informiert bevor du dir das spiel "zugelegt" hast?
> 
> skyrim is mit the witcher oder dragon age gar nicht zu vergleichen.das eine ist ein open world spiel,und das andere läuft durch schlauchlevels.
> 
> ich hab zb von der hauptstory noch garnichts gesehen,hab aber trotzdem schon fast 40 std spielzeit hinter mir und bin begeistert.wenn dir solche spiele nicht liegen,is es kein problem,,aber dann mach doch bitte nich das spiel nieder,nur weil du es nicht geschafft hast dich im vorfeld zu informieren


 
Auch ein Open world kann ein gute story erzählen^^
ich sage ja nicht es ist schlecht aber im vergleich sind die anderen ne nummer besser
Aber ein rpg das Ne 90+ wertung hat muss hauch ein vernüftige hauptgeschite haben^^


----------



## GorrestFump (15. November 2011)

Das Spiel ist wirklich toll. Lediglich diese furchtbar umständliche Steuerung/Bedienung hat mir nach 2Std spielen am Releasetag jegliche Motivation genommen es seither nochmal anzufassen. Schade! Diesbezüglich ist es RICHTIG vermurkst.


----------



## Basshinzu (15. November 2011)

yami-sasuke schrieb:


> Auch ein Open world kann ein gute story erzählen^^
> ich sage ja nicht es ist schlecht aber im vergleich sind die anderen ne nummer besser
> Aber ein rpg das Ne 90+ wertung hat muss hauch ein vernüftige hauptgeschite haben^^


 und wo steht geschrieben, dass es so sein muss?
im duden anscheinend nicht


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (15. November 2011)

Was gibt es denn an der Hauptgeschichte auszusetzen?
Sie ist nicht so wendungsreich wie in DA II aber sie ist alles andere als langweilig. Auch wenn es nicht von Bioware ist, so erinnert es mich vom Spielgefühl her stark an Baldurs Gate 1. Ich versinke förmlich in dieser Welt, die durch Größe, Fraktionen, Bürgerkrieg und kleine, altägliche Geschichten so lebendig wirkt...

So ging es mir lange nicht mehr mit irgendeinem Spiel. Hier kann man seine eigene Geschichte spielen/schreiben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. November 2011)

-DILLIGAD- schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn an der Hauptgeschichte auszusetzen?
> Sie ist nicht so wendungsreich wie in DA II aber sie ist alles andere als langweilig. Auch wenn es nicht von Bioware ist, so erinnert es mich vom Spielgefühl her stark an Baldurs Gate 1. Ich versinke förmlich in dieser Welt, die durch Größe, Fraktionen, Bürgerkrieg und kleine, altägliche Geschichten so lebendig wirkt...
> 
> So ging es mir lange nicht mehr mit irgendeinem Spiel. Hier kann man seine eigene Geschichte spielen/schreiben.


 
Der Hauptgeschichte fehlt es wirklich etwas an Dramatik. Ich bin, denke ich, fast durch die Hauptmissionen durch und muss sagen: Die Charaktere wirken alles in allem etwas blass. Nicht schlecht und durchaus glaubwürdig, aber doch etwas farblos. Das nimmt der Story ein wenig die Dramatik und man hat nicht das Gefühl, etwas "großes" vollbracht zu haben. Aber an für sich ist die Hauptkampagne sehr interessant erzählt und hat ihre Höhepunkte und Momente.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (15. November 2011)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Der Hauptgeschichte fehlt es wirklich etwas an Dramatik. Ich bin, denke ich, fast durch die Hauptmissionen durch und muss sagen: Die Charaktere wirken alles in allem etwas blass. Nicht schlecht und durchaus glaubwürdig, aber doch etwas farblos. Das nimmt der Story ein wenig die Dramatik und man hat nicht das Gefühl, etwas "großes" vollbracht zu haben. Aber an für sich ist die Hauptkampagne sehr interessant erzählt und hat ihre Höhepunkte und Momente.


 So ist es.


----------



## Egersdorfer (15. November 2011)

Hui, 120 Stunden in zehn Tagen, das wären ja 12 Stunden pro Tag.
Sücht- äh Workaholic.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (15. November 2011)

Egersdorfer schrieb:


> Hui, 120 Stunden in zehn Tagen, das wären ja 12 Stunden pro Tag.
> Sücht- äh Workaholic.


 Was muss, das muss.


----------



## Streiter-Innos (16. November 2011)

marhal schrieb:


> wen interessiert den die xbox version ?
> sind wir hier im kindergarten ?
> ich dachte, die zeitschrift heisst PC Games, und nicht xbox games.
> 
> ...


 
Sehr direkte und harsche Kritik, aber irgendwie ist an dem Ganzen auch was dran. Auch wenn ich es mir selber eigentlich nicht eingestehen will, in diese Richtung zu denken.


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Man kann in einem Openworld Spiel keine Geschichte wie bei einem Gothic oder The Witcher machen, weil man dann die ganze Spielwelt, die spielerische Freiheit mehr eingrenzen müsste, aber dann die Elder Scrolls Reihe ihre Stärken verlieren würde. Das verstehen anscheinend viele nicht  Daher darf man die Geschichte auch nicht so hoch bewerten, wie bei einem kleineren, lineareren Spiel. Da kommt es mehr auf die spielerische Freiheit, die Stimmigkeit der Welt und den Entdeckerdrang an.
> 
> Da hab ich auch lieber so eine Spielwelt, die mich 100 und mehr Stunden unterhält, als eine total auf Story-fixierte und kleine Spielwelt, bei der das Spiel schon nach 15-20 Stunden vorbei ist.


 
Nein, falsch. Definitiv falsch. 
Dass die Story in Skyrim nicht so deeeer Brüller (obwohl durchaus interessant und spielenswert) ist, liegt nicht am Spielprinzip, sondern schlichtweg an zwei Dingen: Faulheit der Entwickler. Drastisch ausgedrückt, aber es ist so. Das selbe gilt für Oblivion. 

Der Handlung in Skyrim fehlt es tatsächlich an einigen Dingen, die die Entwickler ruhig hätten einbauen können: Entscheidungsfreiheit, Dramatik und weniger flache Charaktere (die Meinung des Testers teile ich in der Hinsicht ganz klar). Die beiden letztgenannten Dinge wirken vermutlich so, dank der eher mäßigen bis kaum vorhandenen Inszenierung, 



Spoiler



sieht man mal vom Kampf gegen Alduin auf dem Hals der Welt ab, der 1a, elend lang und verdammt schwer war.


 Einfach geil.
Natürlich kann man jetzt sagen: "Inszenierung ist aber nicht alles.", aber es macht einen großen Teil der Spannung und Dramatik aus und kann einen mit den Protagonisten fühlen lassen. Eine gute Inszenierung der Geschichte, wie man sie umsetzt und wie man sie darstellt, gehört _meiner Meinung nach_ in der heutigen Zeit zum guten Ton des Storytellings und der RPGs. Dragon Age: Origins ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür. Die Story war klischeehaft und bot wenige Wendungen, aber man fühlte mit den Charakteren mit und das Spiel fesselte dank des episch dargestellten Storytellings.

Mir kann niemand erzählen, dass ein echter roter Faden, mit Überraschungen, Wendungen, Spannung und Dramatik nicht auch in einem The Elder Scrolls möglich wäre. Immerhin gibt es die Möglichkeit, wie es Blizzard in WoW schon getan hat, einen Teil der Spielwelt für bestimmte Quests zu "instanzieren", damit die Geschichte auch ordentlich erzählt werden kann. Das ginge bestimmt nicht auf Kosten des Spielprinzips.

Ich spiele gern in Skyrim meinen eigenen Weg durch Himmelsrand und das Spiel fesselt ganz klar, aber für mich gehört auch eine Hauptstory zum RPG, die sich vom Rest der Quests abhebt. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde die Story in Skyrim toll, aber ich habe bisher NIE das Gefühl gehabt, etwas großes und einzigartiges in dieser Welt zu schaffen. Sämtliche Quests, die ich bisher gespielt habe, sind durchweg auf gutem Niveau.  Aber die Hauptquest fühlt sich nicht anders an, als irgendwelche Nebenquest-Reihen, die man durchläuft, auch wenn sie ihre Höhepunkte hat. 
Wenn man sich keine Mühe gibt, die Hauptstory zumindest besser in Szene zu setzen (sei es durch Renderszenen, Cutscenes o.Ä.), damit der Spieler auch das Gefühl bekommt, ein Drachentöter und Weltenretter zu sein, und damit man auch "fühlt" und wahrnimmt, die Geschichte zu spielen, dann sollte man es besser lassen, eine Hauptkampagne einzubauen und sich als Entwickler ganz auf die spielerische Freiheit konzentrieren. 

TES lebt wahrlich in aller erster Linie von seiner spielerischen Freiheit und der immens großen Spielwelt, nicht von der Hauptkampagne. Und das ist jammerschade. 

Aber genug über die Story gelästert...  
Skyrim ist trotz allem ein top Spiel, mit Macken und Stärken. Ich liebe es.  

Was mir bisher in Skyrim gefallen hat:
- sehr schönes Art-Design (quietschbunte Grafik passt nicht in den hohen Norden ^^ )
- die extrem hohe Weitsicht
- viele, viele Möglichkeiten, den Char zu leveln
- besseres (und hübscheres) Skill- und Perksystem
- viele Gegnertypen
- anspruchsvolle Kämpfe
- DRACHEN!!! (Ich liebe Drachen ♥ )...
- ... die auch noch toll designed und animiert wurden
- viel bessere Story als in Oblivion
(trotz der oben genannten harschen Kritik dennoch gut)
- Toller Soundtrack 
(die Musikalische Untermalung bei den Drachenkämpfen: epic! )

Was mir weniger gut gefallen hat:
- etwas unausgewogenes Balancing 
(Zwei Magier als Gegner? Kaum eine Chance. Zwei Schwertkämpfer als Gegner? Viiiiel einfacher)
- Drachenkämpfe sind leider verhältnismäßig einfach...
- ...wobei sich das Kampfschema immer wiederholt
- fummeliges und tristes Menü und Inventar
- Texturen sind nicht das Wahre

Die Pro-Argumente überwiegen ganz klar. Skyrim wird mich wohl noch lange beschäftigen. ;D


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (16. November 2011)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Nein, falsch. Definitiv falsch.
> Dass die Story in Skyrim nicht so deeeer Brüller (obwohl durchaus interessant und spielenswert) ist, liegt nicht am Spielprinzip, sondern schlichtweg an zwei Dingen: Faulheit der Entwickler. Drastisch ausgedrückt, aber es ist so. Das selbe gilt für Oblivion.


 
Skyrim ist mein erstes TES-Game, ich habe alle Bücher gelesen, die ich in der Welt finden konnte (20 Stunden habe ich gespielt, 15 Stunden nur Bücher gelesen, kein Scheiß) und ich muss sagen: Die Geschichten in den Büchern sind wirklich großartig. Ich würde gerne die Geschichte mit Uriel Septim VII erleben, wo er von Jagar Tharn entführt und "ausgetauscht" wird. Das war mal richtig nice, die Geschichte wurde im allerersten TES (Arena) erzählt, hätte meiner Meinung nach aber ein Remake verdient. 

Wobei ein Arena-Remake zu krass wär. Da haben die ganz Tamriel begehbar gemacht, nicht nur ein Königreich. Du konnte von Morrorwind bis zu den Summerset-Inseln reisen, die ganze Welt war offen. Um von einer Stadt zur nächsten zu gehen brauchtest du teilweise zehn Stunden echtzeit. Herrliche Zeiten. Ich hoffe, dass ich in den kommenden 60 Jahren noch einmal so ein Spiel finden werde (Arena selbst möchte ich nicht spielen, da mir die Grafik nicht sonderlich gefällt (inb4 Grafikhure: Ich bin mit dem C64 aufgewachsen und bin der Meinung, dass 3D-Grafik erst ab 1998 ansehnlich wurde)


----------



## Flo66R6 (16. November 2011)

Nightmar schrieb:


> ok, gibt ne möglichekit das zu beheben. ist halt komisch, dass die englischen original-files sauber von der vertonung sind und bei der deutsche halt mit nem blechernen klang


 
Hi! Wärst du so nett zu verraten wie sich das beheben lässt? Ich habe dieses Problem nämlich auch. Ansonsten muss ich heute Abend selber mal auf die Suche gehen.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Nightmar (16. November 2011)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Hi! Wärst du so nett zu verraten wie sich das beheben lässt? Ich habe dieses Problem nämlich auch. Ansonsten muss ich heute Abend selber mal auf die Suche gehen.
> 
> Grüße,
> Flo



Du, wenn ich das wüsste, könhnte ich dir das beantworten. Anscheinend fällt das nur sehr wenigen auf. Im bethesda Forum gibt mittleerweile auch nen Thread, sowie im Steam Forum. Aber so wirkliche Lösungvorschläge gibt es nicht. Die Spundeinstellungen auf 16 Bit zu regeln, bringen da nicht. Ich bin ja schon froh, dass ich das Problem dem leisen Spund lösen konnte. Z.b nervt mich auch, dass ich meine Hotkeys für Stumm schalten der Lautstärke, sowie regeln der Lautstärke nicht nutzen kann. Das ging bei 99,9% alle Spiele immer, außer bei Skyrim. Für was habe ich so nen teure Maus, wenns da net geht.


----------



## Flo66R6 (16. November 2011)

Nightmar schrieb:


> Du, wenn ich das wüsste, könhnte ich dir das beantworten.


 
Oh, ok. Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass du das Problem lösen konntest. Sorry. Ich habe momentan eine mögliche Lösung des Problems gefunden, kann es aber erst heute Abend tersten:

Spiel - The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Guide - Sys & Tech - Soundprobleme - Die Lösung

Möglicher Weise hilft es ja.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Nightmar (16. November 2011)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Oh, ok. Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass du das Problem lösen konntest. Sorry. Ich habe momentan eine mögliche Lösung des Problems gefunden, kann es aber erst heute Abend tersten:
> 
> Spiel - The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Guide - Sys & Tech - Soundprobleme - Die Lösung
> 
> ...



Das hab ich schon geteste, bringt nada.

Ich denke mal, es mache die ca. 200 mb unterschied zwischen DE-Sprachfiles und den ENG-Sprachfiles. So viele Sprecher mehr kann es auch nicht geben, dass die gleich 200 mb groß sind. Ich denke einfach mal, dass die Komprimierung etwas zu stark gewählt wurde. Mich wundert es halt, dass es so wenigen bislang aufgefallen ist. ich meine von nem 50€ Produkt könnte man schon erwarten, dass die Vertonung gut genug ist


----------



## TruplayaUB (17. November 2011)

Guten Abend oder für für die meisten hier, Guten Morgen.
Auch bei mir war es soweit ... ich musste dem Alltag entkommen und mich in eine fremde Welt begeben. Eine andere Welt die mich von den Alltäglichen Problemen befreien sollte in denen ich sinnlose Aufgaben nachging. Meistens kamen diese Situationen dadurch zustande weil ich zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort war, und mich somit nicht "retten" konnte.
Dies sollte anders werden in der Welt von Skyrim...
Ich wartete bis die Nacht hereinbrach um die Stimmung passend zum Spiel vorzubereiten. Dann loggte ich ein und meisterte das "Tutorial" nur um direkt am Höhlenausgang nach links zu laufen, ungeachtet was mein NPC-Freund zu mir sprach.
Ich wollte ihm nicht zuhören und die grenzenlose Freiheit der Welt genießen.
Um es kurz zu machen....nach 10 Minuten kam ich mir in dieser Welt vor, als wäre ich zuhause. Ich ging in eine Höhle und bekam "automatisch" die Quest zugewiesen, welche ich eigentlich von meinem NPC-Freund "erfahren" sollte. Wie ich aber beschrieben habe, war ich niemals mit "ihm" unterwegs .... Naja und durch die Berge "buggen" und der grauenhaften Steuerung ausgeliefert zu sein, welche 100% direkt der XBOX-Steuerung entspricht, und mit der Maus nicht bezwingbar ist ... ist für mich keine 50% Wertung wert. Und mir ist klar das jetzt viele sagen werden "man muss es ja so nicht spielen", aber das verstehe ich unter OpenWorld 
Ich meine Oblivion hat soviele Jahre auf dem Buckel, leider aber an extrem weniger "Konsolenbugs" als Skyross (Skyrim) ... und woher kommt das ? Genau, es wurde ja für den PC entwickelt. 
Spiel welches erst mit der nächsten Computergeneration erscheinen sollte ... lachhaft. Auch wenn ich vielen damit auf den Schlips trete, aber da haben andere Spiele mich viel länger in den Bann gezogen.


----------



## Puet (17. November 2011)

@Felix Schütz: Ein kleiner Hinweis: der Editor (CreationKit) für Skyrim ist noch gar nicht erschienen, die bisherigen Mods sind über einen Umweg erstellt worden. Das CK soll erscheinen, ein konkretes Datum gibt es bisher noch nicht.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. November 2011)

Puet schrieb:


> @Felix Schütz: Ein kleiner Hinweis: der Editor (CreationKit) für Skyrim ist noch gar nicht erschienen, die bisherigen Mods sind über einen Umweg erstellt worden. Das CK soll erscheinen, ein konkretes Datum gibt es bisher noch nicht.


Argh, den Teil wollten wir noch umschreiben, haben's natürlich übersehen. Danke!


----------



## JSXShadow (17. November 2011)

TruplayaUB schrieb:


> Guten Abend oder für für die meisten hier, Guten Morgen.
> Auch bei mir war es soweit ... ich musste dem Alltag entkommen und mich in eine fremde Welt begeben. Eine andere Welt die mich von den Alltäglichen Problemen befreien sollte in denen ich sinnlose Aufgaben nachging. Meistens kamen diese Situationen dadurch zustande weil ich zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort war, und mich somit nicht "retten" konnte.
> Dies sollte anders werden in der Welt von Skyrim...
> Ich wartete bis die Nacht hereinbrach um die Stimmung passend zum Spiel vorzubereiten. Dann loggte ich ein und meisterte das "Tutorial" nur um direkt am Höhlenausgang nach links zu laufen, ungeachtet was mein NPC-Freund zu mir sprach.
> ...


 
Klar, Steuerung is scheiße, klar viele konsolenporttypische Makel, aber hey, es ist trotzdem noch das mit Abstand beste RPG seit Oblivion, denn weder Two Worlds, noch The Witcher, noch Mass Effect usw...haben je solch eine geile Atmossphäre gehabt wie Skyrim. Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, dem diese Steintexturen an Crysis erinnern, auch vom ganzen Feel her, hat iwas von Crysis, kA kann mich auch täuschen. Ich zocks mit Controller gemütlich in meinem Sessel hockend und muss sagen, dass es sich mit Controller gut spielt, Maus und Tastatur kannste vergessen, dafür ist mir das Interface zu langsam, aber egal...Solche DInge beeinflussen meine Bewertung für ein Spiel nicht! Nicht solange man sich iwie arrangieren kann. Solche sinnlosen NEgativmeldungen wie von dem lieben, oben-gequoteten Persönchen. Inhalt dieses Games und die absolute Freiheit haben mich sofort begeistert und Bethesda hat es wirklich geschafft die Erwartungen zu erfüllen, nein sie gar zu übertreffen! Hier und da kleine Grafikfehler oder ne umständliche Steuerung mit M+T oder andere kleinkarierte Fehler interessieren mich nicht. Es sind eh kaum noch richtige Spieler, mit Sinn dafür ein Spiel zu celebrieren und richtig zu genießen, vorhanden.

So zockt man Skyrim als TES Veteran:

1. Schwierigkeitsgrad auf Max (sonst viel zu leicht)
2. Einfach quer in die Botanik rein, Hauptquest bis Level 40 uninteressant (wegen den Drachenschreigelumpe, machts viel zu leicht.)
3. Mindestens 5 mal pro Gegner speichern und ihn mittels Taktik versuchen zu killen (denn auf der Schwierigkeit is draufloshauen = Tod)

So ist das Spiel ein richtiges forderndes Abenteuer, durch das man nicht einfahc durchheizt, wer auf einfache Spiele steht und immer nur rumnörgel kann, ohne den Sinn für das worauf es ankommt, der sollte sich dieses Spiel vlt nicht kaufen oder bzw wieder deinstallieren =D 

Herzlichen Dank =D

BTW: Verteilt nach Levelaufstieg bloß keine Punkte...die Fähigkeiten leveln von alleine, spart sie euch für Fähigkeiten die lästig sind zum selber hochleveln.

@Testbericht:

Was gibt es an der Story auszusetzen =? Braucht man imemr sooo tolle stereotype Charactere für die man als Hauptperson doch am liebsten sterben würde, wenns drauf ankommt =? Das Spiel ist haargenau richtig so, genau wie Morrowind udn Oblivion schon...immer dieser Kitsch...wenn ich ein Gefangener wäre und in so eine harte Welt entlassen werden würde mit iwelchen Bestimmungen, die ich zu erledigen hätte, ja WTF interessieren mich da die anderen Kunden =? Das Spiel dreht sich um eure Figur und die charakterisiert ihr selbst. Es gibt Games da kommts auf die Handlung an (The Witcher 2, btw auch sehr geiles game) und dann gibt es games die euch einfahc machen lassen was ihr wollt, so wie Skyrim. Aber hey, es müssen ja auch in jedem Spiel Leute wie Geralt von Riva oder Cloud Strife rumlatschen, aber keiner denkt daran das man sich vlt bewusst von sowas abheben will xD =? In Skyrim ist man nicht vordefiniert, ich finde das gut.

Ansonsten stimm ich dem Test voll und ganz zu, aber man muss es nicht übertreiben mit der Kritik, lieber mal bissl offener sein für andere Ansätze, es sagt keiner das jedes Game nach dem selben Schema aufgebaut sein muss.

EDIT: (weil ichs grad erst gesehen habe)

Was ihr nur alle mit euren Storys habt o.o Klar ich hab jegliche FInal Fantasy Spiele gesuchtet wie ein beklopter und ich liebe richtig geile Storys in Spielen, aber bei Skyrim =? Herr je ich würde Skyrim auch Spielen wenn ich ausnahmsweise nich der Oberpimp wäre. Einfach nur den ganzen Tag durch die Kante latschen und Höhlen erforschen, Schätze bergen, Banditen vermöbeln und mir allmählich einen Namen machen und nicht wiel ich auserkohren bin oder so >.< TES hat eine gewaltige und erstaunliche Geschichte, aber ich gehöre auch mit zu der seltenen Gattung dich sich hingestellt haben und sowohl in Morrowind, Oblivion und auch bis jetzt in Skyrim jegliche Bücher von vorne bis hinten gelesen haben um alles mitzukriegen was die Welt so bietet...klar flache Story, ihr seid einfach nur dramatik junkies glaub ich bald xD Und noch was xD weswegen ohen Story manchmal besser wäre...klar das game hält an und die ganzen Bösen Buben erzählen dir erstmal alles was sie geplant haben, sie texten dich zu bis du eigentlich schon 10 mal an Altersschwäche gestorben wärst...klar is sowas auch schön, aber muss das immer sein =? Wirklich in jedem gottverdammten Spiel =? Blickt mal über den Tellerrand.

Bei den Aspekten auf die es ankommt ist Skyrim perfekt.

@marhal:

Manche Leute können echt absolut perfekt unproduktiv sein und solche sinnlose Kritik hab ich seit langer Zeit nicht mehr erlebt. Why =? PC Games hat die XBOX360 Version wahrscheinlich getesten...mhm..vlt weil sie Inhaltlich identisch ist mit der PC-Version =? Und man durch sie darauf schließen kann wie das Game dann auch auf dem PC ist, außerdem haben sie ja ein PC Test nachgeworfen, müssen sie das deswegen nochmals 120 Stunden testen =? So ein Quatsch, wenns dir nich passt, Alt + F4 ist immer eine Lösung für deine Ignoranz, leider nur unter Windows, aber da kann man nix machen.

Klar Arena und Daggerfall waren schon ganz klasse, aber TES beginnt für mich erst richtig mit Morrowind. Morrowind war ein Meilenstein, sowohl grafisch, als auch Inhaltlich und Oblivion ist kaum schlechter als Morrowind (Ja also bissl Grafikhure bin ich schon xD) Skyrim mit dem Umfang von Arena xD selbst bei dieser schon starken Kompression hätteste einfach mal schon so knapp 60 GB auf die Platte hauen müssen (mindestens). Wäre schon geil, aber is halt nich, weil das keiner will, naja ich würdes schon wollen, aber für mich werden dies wohl kaum machen xDD BTW warum macht nichmal jemand nen Skyrim Arena Mod wenn das Tool draussen ist, das wäre dann sogar umsonst xDDD Für mich sind alle 5 Teile vom Feel her typische TES Spiele, hatte bei allen 5 genau gleich viel Spaß und es ist immer schön, wenn sich bewährte Spielereihen grafisch weiterentwickeln, auch wenn ich sage: Steuerung von Oblivion 1zu1 übernommen wäre weit besser gewesen, samt Interface.


----------



## JonnyL (17. November 2011)

Hatte vor was positives über Skyrim zu schreiben. Geile Atmosphäre ,stimmige Grafik etc . Doch nach n par Stunden zoggn nu n Beinbruch. Skyrim scheißt meinen Pc nun nach n par min zum Neustart, einfach so Bildschirm schwarz als hätte jemand den an meinem Pc nich vorhandenen Resetknopf gedrückt. N par mal probiern ,rum fummeln und googlen etc hat nix genützt. Lief bisher ohne probs. Kacke die!


----------



## Flo66R6 (17. November 2011)

TruplayaUB schrieb:


> GIch meine Oblivion hat soviele Jahre auf dem Buckel, leider aber an extrem weniger "Konsolenbugs" als Skyross (Skyrim) ... und woher kommt das ? Genau, es wurde ja für den PC entwickelt.


 
Aha, Oblivion wurde also für den PC entwickelt? Also so richtig, als Lead Plattform, ohne "Konsoligkeit"? Erstaunlich, ich lerne doch jeden Tag etwas dazu 

Ich finde deine Kritik ein wenig befremdlich. Vielleicht solltest du mit dem Open World - Spielen warten bis du durch das Tutorial durch bist :-/
Bei Oblivion war im Tutorial auch nichts mit Open World. Und du hast in Oblivion nachdem du aus dem Abwasssertunnel herauskommst auch schon deine erste Quest im Gepäck (eigentlich total unverschämt) .

Übrigens ist das mit Oblivion und "für den PC entwickelt" nicht ernst gemeint. Erkundige dich doch erst einmal bevor du solche Dinge als Argument bringst. Außerdem verwette ich meinen Hintern darauf, dass du Oblivion nicht zum Release gespielt hast.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## IMeise (19. November 2011)

Ich fasse mal die m.E. größten Minuspunkte (der PC Version) zusammen:
- Steamverdongelung
- verkorkste Maus/Tastatursteuerung
- Tastaturbelegung nicht komplett anpassbar (ja, ich bin Linkshänder und hasse WASD)
- nur mit Gamepad vernünftig spielbar
- Inhalt mit Konsolenversion identisch

Okay, für mich bedeutet das, ich hole mir die Xbox360 Version. Am PC will ich das Spiel so konfigurieren, wie es mir persönlich beliebt. Wenn das nicht geht und somit eine sinnvolle Steuerung nur über Kontroller möglich ist, dann kann ich es mir auch gleich für die Konsole holen. Schade ...


----------



## Felix Schuetz (19. November 2011)

IMeise schrieb:


> Ich fasse mal die m.E. größten Minuspunkte (der PC Version) zusammen:
> - Steamverdongelung
> - verkorkste Maus/Tastatursteuerung
> - Tastaturbelegung nicht komplett anpassbar (ja, ich bin Linkshänder und hasse WASD)
> ...


Würde trotzdem zur PC-Fassung raten. Schon allein wegen der Ladezeiten, die auf der Konsole einfach deutlich länger sind.


----------



## stawacz (19. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Würde trotzdem zur PC-Fassung raten. Schon allein wegen der Ladezeiten, die auf der Konsole einfach deutlich länger sind.


 

plus besserer grafik,modbarkeit,und letztenendes auch der preis.....wenn die steuerung schon so konsolig is,soll er sichs lieber  nich für die x-box holen,lieber n 360 pad fürn rechner


----------



## Felix Schuetz (19. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> plus besserer grafik,modbarkeit,und letztenendes auch der preis.....wenn die steuerung schon so konsolig is,soll er sichs lieber  nich für die x-box holen,lieber n 360 pad fürn rechner


 Wenn er eine Xbox hat, hat er auch ein Pad.


----------



## stawacz (19. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Wenn er eine Xbox hat, hat er auch ein Pad.


 

ach dat geht damit auch ja?! gut dachte es gibt extra welche,,weil auf meiner packung stand,,for windows  hab ja keine box


----------



## Felix Schuetz (19. November 2011)

Ja, die Pads sind identisch. Wechsel die bei mir auch ständig zwischen PC und Konsole.


----------



## Strykestar (20. November 2011)

Also mich hat das Spiel von der ersten Minute an umgehauen ich finds immer noch super aber mein größter Kritikpunkt ist dass die Drachenkämpfe zu einfach und iw überhaubt nich taktisch sind also da hät ich mir mehr erwartet.


----------



## Bulle1337 (21. November 2011)

JonnyL schrieb:


> Hatte vor was positives über Skyrim zu schreiben. Geile Atmosphäre ,stimmige Grafik etc . Doch nach n par Stunden zoggn nu n Beinbruch. Skyrim scheißt meinen Pc nun nach n par min zum Neustart, einfach so Bildschirm schwarz als hätte jemand den an meinem Pc nich vorhandenen Resetknopf gedrückt. N par mal probiern ,rum fummeln und googlen etc hat nix genützt. Lief bisher ohne probs. Kacke die!



Lad Dir mal das hier runter:

EVGA | Software | EVGA Precision

und stell den "Fan Speed" zwischen 60% - 90% und anschließend auf "Apply" klicken; (100% macht nur bei Benchmarks Sinn und sollte nicht oft benutzt werden!), dass sollte Dein Problem lösen. Gehe mal davon aus, das Deine Graka sich überhitzt. 

Gegebenfalls kannst Du auch einfach bei "Fan Speed" auf "Auto" klicken, dann macht er es automatisch, sobald die Graka ins schwitzen kommt. - Würde ich empfehlen!

Achja, nicht woanders an den Reglern rumfummeln, wenn Du davon keine Ahnung hast!

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle


----------



## Chemenu (21. November 2011)

Strykestar schrieb:


> Also mich hat das Spiel von der ersten Minute an umgehauen ich finds immer noch super aber mein größter Kritikpunkt ist dass die Drachenkämpfe zu einfach und iw überhaubt nich taktisch sind also da hät ich mir mehr erwartet.


 Wieso behaupten so viele eigentlich dass die Drachen so einfach zu besiegen wären?
Ich bin grad Lvl 15 und wenn so ein Drache mich entdeckt und direkt vor mir landet und Feuer spuckt, dann bin ich fast tot.
Der letzte Drache war tierisch aggressiv, hat mir keine ruhige Sekunde gelassen. Ich musste sämtliche Heiltränke verwenden um das Biest zu besiegen. Ohne Lydia hätt ich gleich mal überhaupt keine Chance, die sorgt wenigstens für ein bisschen Ablenkung.^^


----------



## Bulle1337 (21. November 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Wieso behaupten so viele eigentlich dass die Drachen so einfach zu besiegen wären?
> Ich bin grad Lvl 15 und wenn so ein Drache mich entdeckt und direkt vor mir landet und Feuer spuckt, dann bin ich fast tot.
> Der letzte Drache war tierisch aggressiv, hat mir keine ruhige Sekunde gelassen. Ich musste sämtliche Heiltränke verwenden um das Biest zu besiegen. Ohne Lydia hätt ich gleich mal überhaupt keine Chance, die sorgt wenigstens für ein bisschen Ablenkung.^^


 
Jup, ich weiß auch net was die alle haben. Bei jedem "Ist-doch-voll-Leicht-den-Drachen-zu-killn-Post" muss ich mir jedesmal an den Kopf kratzen. 

Bei mir kommt es sowieso immer darauf an, wie ich spiele. Soll heißen, wenn ich mit meiner "Zivil-Kleidung" komme, zum Jagen, Erz schürfen und halt das ganz normale Leben auf einem Bauernhof/Dorf genieße, dann komm ich mega ins schwitzen wenn plötzlich so ein Drache vor mir aufploppt und Hallo sagt! 
Wenn ich mit meiner Gefährtin unterwegs bin und da meine "Ich-hau-Dir-jetzt-mal-so-richtig-aufs-Fressbrett-Ausrüstung" komme, dann sieht das schon gaaaanz anders aus. 
 Ich wünschte mir ja immernoch, das man sich auf die Seite der Drachen stellen könnte....hachja.....

Kleiner Tipp, such Dir nen Felsen oder irgendwas andereres aus, wo Du Dich verstecken kannst, wenn der Drache seinen Frost/Feueratem einsetzt und dann mit Pfeilen den Drachen bearbeiten! 

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle


----------



## stawacz (21. November 2011)

Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Jup, ich weiß auch net was die alle haben. Bei jedem "Ist-doch-voll-Leicht-den-Drachen-zu-killn-Post" muss ich mir jedesmal an den Kopf kratzen.
> 
> Bei mir kommt es sowieso immer darauf an, wie ich spiele. Soll heißen, wenn ich mit meiner "Zivil-Kleidung" komme, zum Jagen, Erz schürfen und halt das ganz normale Leben auf einem Bauernhof/Dorf genieße, dann komm ich mega ins schwitzen wenn plötzlich so ein Drache vor mir aufploppt und Hallo sagt!
> Wenn ich mit meiner Gefährtin unterwegs bin und da meine "Ich-hau-Dir-jetzt-mal-so-richtig-aufs-Fressbrett-Ausrüstung" komme, dann sieht das schon gaaaanz anders aus.
> ...



also bin jetzt zwar lev 21 aber ich bin wirklich noch nie von nem drachen gekillt worden...

nutze einfach den schrei"zeit verlangsamen" dann 5-6 hiebe und dat ding is geschichte...


----------



## Chemenu (21. November 2011)

Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Jup, ich weiß auch net was die alle haben. Bei jedem "Ist-doch-voll-Leicht-den-Drachen-zu-killn-Post" muss ich mir jedesmal an den Kopf kratzen.
> 
> Bei mir kommt es sowieso immer darauf an, wie ich spiele. Soll heißen, wenn ich mit meiner "Zivil-Kleidung" komme, zum Jagen, Erz schürfen und halt das ganz normale Leben auf einem Bauernhof/Dorf genieße, dann komm ich mega ins schwitzen wenn plötzlich so ein Drache vor mir aufploppt und Hallo sagt!
> Wenn ich mit meiner Gefährtin unterwegs bin und da meine "Ich-hau-Dir-jetzt-mal-so-richtig-aufs-Fressbrett-Ausrüstung" komme, dann sieht das schon gaaaanz anders aus.
> ...


 
Zivilkleidung... sowas hab ich gar nicht. Da  hätte ich keine Überlebenschance. Wahrscheinlich würde mich da ein  Kaninchen schon arg in Bedrängnis bringen.  
Ich lauf daher immer mit Stahlrüstung durch die Gegend. Und auch mit der Rüstung tu ich mich echt schwer gegen Drachen. 
Ich  versuche immer mir ne Deckung zu suchen, aber manchmal klappt das  nicht. Der letzte Drache z.B. tauche auf einmal über meiner Deckung auf  und spuckte sein Feuer von oben auf mich herab. Da ist dann nicht mehr  viel mit verstecken.^^

*@stawacz*
Den Schrei kann ich leider noch nicht. Hört sich aber sehr nützlich an.  
Das Vieh muss allerdings erst mal landen bevor man zum Nahkampf  übergehen kann. Und wie gesagt, wenn das Ding mal am Boden ist und Feuer  spuckt bin ich schon tot bevor ich in Reichweite komme. Dem Feuer kann  ich auch nicht ausweichen (zu langsam). Irgendwas mach ich anscheinend  falsch...


----------



## Bulle1337 (21. November 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Sorry für den Doppelpost, da ist was schief gelaufen.



BUSTED! Jetzt wissen wa, warum Du soviele Beiträge haben kannst. 



Chemenu schrieb:


> Zivilkleidung... sowas hab ich gar nicht. Da  hätte ich keine Überlebenschance. Wahrscheinlich würde mich da ein  Kaninchen schon arg in Bedrängnis bringen.
> Ich lauf daher immer mit Stahlrüstung durch die Gegend. Und auch mit der Rüstung tu ich mich echt schwer gegen Drachen.
> Ich  versuche immer mir ne Deckung zu suchen, aber manchmal klappt das  nicht. Der letzte Drache z.B. tauche auf einmal über meiner Deckung auf  und spuckte sein Feuer von oben auf mich herab. Da ist dann nicht mehr  viel mit verstecken.^^



Aber genau das macht ja den Reiz aus. 
Wäre bisschen unlogisch wenn man da mit na fetten Panzerrüstung Holz hackt, Erz schürft, auf jagd geht oder aufm Feld arbeitet. 
 Außerdem trägt das schön zur Atmosphäre bei... bisschen abtauchen in die Welt. 

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle


----------



## Chemenu (21. November 2011)

Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Aber genau das macht ja den Reiz aus.
> Wäre bisschen unlogisch wenn man da mit na fetten Panzerrüstung Holz hackt, Erz schürft, auf jagd geht oder aufm Feld arbeitet.
> Außerdem trägt das schön zur Atmosphäre bei... bisschen abtauchen in die Welt.


 Das stimmt natürlich. Aber Holz hacken und Salat anbauen kann ich machen wenn die Drachen besiegt sind und ich verheiratet bin. Noch bin ich zu jung um mich zur Ruhe zu setzen.


----------



## Bulle1337 (21. November 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich. Aber Holz hacken und Salat anbauen kann ich machen wenn die Drachen besiegt sind und ich verheiratet bin. Noch bin ich zu jung um mich zur Ruhe zu setzen.


 
Das ist natürlich wahr... wer hat es schon gern, wenn son plöder Drache in seinem Garten die Möhren platt macht. 

Du musst halt verstehn, das ich; vorrausgesetzt es wäre möglich; sofort in diese Welt "gehen" würde und die jetzige Welt net mal n sekündchen vermissen würde. daher solche atmosphärische "Ausflüge". 
Außer der Lieferservice....hmmm wäre eigentlich ne Gute Idee. Skyrim und ein Lieferservice alá "Wenn das Mammutfleisch in Nirnwurzssouce mit Skeeverschnitten nicht innerhalb von 30 Minuten bei Euch angekommen ist, dann ist die Lieferung kostenfrei." 

Na weiß ich ja schon, wie einer meiner Mods sein wird, wenn endlich das verfluchte CS rauskommt. 

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle


----------



## Chemenu (21. November 2011)

Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich wahr... wer hat es schon gern, wenn son plöder Drache in seinem Garten die Möhren platt macht.
> 
> Du musst halt verstehn, das ich; vorrausgesetzt es wäre möglich; sofort in diese Welt "gehen" würde und die jetzige Welt net mal n sekündchen vermissen würde. daher solche atmosphärische "Ausflüge".


 Ich weiß nicht, unterm Strich gehts den Leuten in Skyrim ja recht dreckig. Als kleiner Schmied, Minenarbeiter, Holzfäller oder Bauer hat man in der Welt nicht viel zu lachen. Schon gar nicht als Dunmer.


----------



## Bulle1337 (21. November 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, unterm Strich gehts den Leuten in Skyrim ja recht dreckig. Als kleiner Schmied, Minenarbeiter, Holzfäller oder Bauer hat man in der Welt nicht viel zu lachen. Schon gar nicht als Dunmer.


 
Ach, insgeheim mögen die Nords doch die Thalmor/Dunmer von ganzem Herzen. 
Außerdem... sehe ich aus wien Dunmer? 

Ja, aber Du kannst machen was Du willst. Warum net als Schmied in einem kleinen Dorf wie Flusswald oder seine kleine Jägerhütte irgendwo im Wald haben. Auf Abenteuer gehen und Orte erkunden, heutzutage ist ja echt alles ALLES erkundet. (Außer die Tiefsee) Das versteh ich halt unter Freiheit.... naja wayne, ich merke, wir streifen leicht am Thema vorbei. 

Denke Du weißt was ich meine. 

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle


----------



## Chemenu (21. November 2011)

Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Ach, insgeheim mögen die Nords doch die Thalmor/Dunmer von ganzem Herzen.
> Außerdem... sehe ich aus wien Dunmer?
> 
> Ja, aber Du kannst machen was Du willst. Warum net als Schmied in einem kleinen Dorf wie Flusswald oder seine kleine Jägerhütte irgendwo im Wald haben. Auf Abenteuer gehen und Orte erkunden, heutzutage ist ja echt alles ALLES erkundet. (Außer die Tiefsee) Das versteh ich halt unter Freiheit....


 
Früher oder später hättest Du auch Skyrim komplett erkundet.  D.h. wenn Dich nicht vorher ein hungriger Eiswolf verspeist hätte.^^

Solltest vielleicht mal (Abentauer-) Urlaub im Westen von Neuguinea machen. Einer der wenigen Teile der Erde der noch nicht komplett erforscht wurde.  



> ...naja wayne, ich merke, wir streifen leicht am Thema vorbei.


In der Tat.  
Geh jetzt essen, das Mammutfleisch mit Nirnwurzssoße hat meinen Appetit angeregt.^^


----------



## Bulle1337 (21. November 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Früher oder später hättest Du auch Skyrim komplett erkundet.  D.h. wenn Dich nicht vorher ein hungriger Eiswolf verspeist hätte.^^
> 
> Solltest vielleicht mal (Abentauer-) Urlaub im Westen von Neuguinea machen. Einer der wenigen Teile der Erde der noch nicht komplett erforscht wurde.
> 
> ...



Danke, werde ich mir mal im Hinterkopf aufbewahren. 

Ja ich hab auch Hunger bekommen und mir erstmal was zum mampfen gemacht. 
So, schluss aber jetzt! Spühre schon wie die Moderatoren mit dem "Verwarnen Button" liebäugeln. 

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (21. November 2011)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> So zockt man Skyrim als TES Veteran:
> 
> 1. Schwierigkeitsgrad auf Max (sonst viel zu leicht)
> 2. Einfach quer in die Botanik rein, Hauptquest bis Level 40 uninteressant (wegen den Drachenschreigelumpe, machts viel zu leicht.)
> ...



Uff, Bruder, what the hell. Skyrim ist mein erstes TES, was ich wirklich ausgiebig spiele. Es ist tatsächlich das erste Game seit etlichen Jahren, was mich richtig wuschig macht, dass ich mir schon bei Arbeitsbeginn den Feierabend herbeisehne. Aber ich spiels nur auf Lehrling, habs vorher auf Novize gespielt und habe da häufig ganz schnell den Arsch versohlt bekommen (Spiele Magier mit Bogenschützen-Zusatz). Da ich ohnehin eher das Erkunden und die Spielwelt ansich genieße, ist es für mich geeigneter. 
Aber alles auf hart angehen ... dann müsst ihr TES-Veteranen echt Eier aus Stahl haben


----------



## aut-taker (22. November 2011)

@ Marten: Echt? Ich bin zwar ein recht guter Allround-SPieler, aber beleibe kein RPG/TES Pro, und mir ist es bis auf ein paar Bosskämpfe (wo ich mir dann auch mal Tränke reingehaut habe) wirklich leicht vorgekommen, und ich hab die SChwierigkeit auch raufgehaut. Und dadurch dass die Drachen nicht mitlevelen, sind die nach der Hälfte des Games wirklich zu leicht :/


----------



## Paldonhb (30. November 2011)

patch is da


----------



## mab72 (17. Juli 2013)

Tolle atmosphäre?
Der held spricht nicht!
Kein erklärendes intro!
Keine freunde wie z.b. diego, lester oder millton aus gothic die auch mal überaschend halfen oder einen selbst "als freund" baten zu helfen!
Man kann fast alle heiraten, macht aber keinen unterschied WEM man heiratet(immer die selben konsequenzen)!
Man kann zwar jemanden mitnehmen z.b. lydia aber es endwickelt sich keine besondere beziehung obwohl man zich kämpfe miteinander durchsteht(für mich besonders traurig)!

Gut es ist recht hübsch...wenn auch langweilig(immer nur schnee und die selben grüfte und hölen).
Und es ist groß, verdammt groß... aber eine"atmosphäre" konnte ICH nicht entdecken!


----------



## mab72 (17. Juli 2013)

Ach ja und die hauptgeschicht hat ein EXTREM endtäuschendes ende!!!


----------



## Enisra (17. Juli 2013)

du holst einen uralten Thread raus um der Welt öffentlich zu machen das du noch nie ein TES Teil gespielt hast?


----------



## OField (18. April 2017)

2011. Damals konnte ein RPG noch ohne Story und Charaktere 91% bekommen


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. April 2017)

OField schrieb:


> 2011. Damals konnte ein RPG noch ohne Story und Charaktere 91% bekommen



Weil es unterschiedliche Spiele gibt: Bei den einen steht die Story und Charaktere im Vordergrund, bei dem anderen die Erkundung. Und Skyrim ist ein Spiel, welches von der Erkundung und der Entdeckung dieser Welt lebt.
Welches man besser findet, das ist natürlich Geschmacksache.
Obwohl du bei einer Sache schon recht hast. Wenn man die Bücher im Spiel liest, dann gibt es rund um Elder Scrolls eigentlich viele Geschichten, Charaktere usw...sie werden halt nie so gut im Spiel präsentiert.


----------



## Enisra (19. April 2017)

naja, die Aussage dass Skyrim weder Charaktere oder Story hat stimmt ja aber auch mal hinten und vorne nicht

Ich meine Diebesgilde ist voll von wirklichen Charakteren und dann Astrid und Cicero bei der Dark Brotherhood, Paarthurnax, Miraak und die ganzen Geschichten einzelnen Gilden und Deadra waren auch super
Und wer bei TES so den Gleichen Wertungsschlüssel anlegen will wie bei einem anderen RPG ist halt Falsch, weil mit dem Fünften Teil sollte man schon wissen, dass die Hauptstory nicht der Major Sellingpoint ist


----------



## OField (19. April 2017)

Was gibt es denn zu entdecken? Einfallslose Quests und  Pseudorätsel? Und dass sich in einem Spiel wie die TES Reihe eine super Story und solide Charaktere  vorfinden können, hat Enderal bewiesen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (19. April 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn zu entdecken? Einfallslose Quests und  Pseudorätsel?



Och, zum Beispiel ein Drache, mit dem du dir urplötzlich einen epischen Kampf auf Leben und Tod lieferst. irgendwo in der Wildnis, ganz ohne Skript oder Quest. Das ist ohne Frage beeindruckend.


----------



## OField (19. April 2017)

Oh ein Drache.Die sind ja so selten in Skyrim. Es gibt kaum coole Dungeons oder so was (hier mal ein Black Reach und vielleicht noch einen anderen und das wars). Aber 100 generische Hügelgräber und Höhlen


----------



## Enisra (19. April 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Och, zum Beispiel ein Drache, mit dem du dir urplötzlich einen epischen Kampf auf Leben und Tod lieferst. irgendwo in der Wildnis, ganz ohne Skript oder Quest. Das ist ohne Frage beeindruckend.



oder man erkundet eine Zwergenruine und stolpert in ein rießiges Höhlensystem



OField schrieb:


> Oh ein Drache.Die sind ja so selten in Skyrim. Es gibt kaum coole Dungeons oder so was (hier mal ein Black Reach und vielleicht noch einen anderen und das wars). Aber 100 generische Hügelgräber und Höhlen



oder Soul Cairn, Eldergleam Sanctuary, das East Empire Warehouse ...


----------



## Bonkic (11. November 2021)

skyrim wird heute runde 10!
passend dazu gibts die geschätzt 348ste neuauflage, die anniversary edition.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xz5IdsFO9CI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

